# Shin Angyo Onshi: awsome korean manga!



## Devilguy (Dec 30, 2006)

I have recently discovered this amazing manga. It's epic, there are magical powers and sword fights yet it is not a "shounen".
The hero is an adult (at least in his 30s in my opinion) who despises vapidly good natured speeches (he would undoubtly bitchslap Naruto^^) and people who rely on so-called miracles, yet he is very admirable. He is supposedly the one Angyo Onshi (an agent of the king who brings justice by means of a medal that can summon phantom soldiers) who survived the destruction of Jashin, the heart of the kingdom.

A few qualities of Shin Angyo Onshi:
- the characters are refreshing compared to the Shonen Jump archetypes. Not even once have I thought: this character is the same as ... in ...
- very detailed and gorgeous style (think Tenjo Tenge, minus the porn)
- most beautifully drawn action scenes I have ever seen in a manga
- adult themes: the setting is a country that has lost its king and therefore falls prey to corrupt governors and thieves. Expect some very bloody scenes with limbs flying... Deeper than the visual aspect, there are subtly developped themes such as prostitution, the relationship between people and their elders, or even people who escape reality.
- Perfect balance of action, drama and comedy that is overall heartwarming.

As words can not describe it accurately, I highly recommend you to just give it a try:
Link removed


----------



## Champloon (Dec 30, 2006)

I kno all about it! Since im PIMPING it! Join the cause!


----------



## Freija (Dec 30, 2006)

Downloading it to try it out now :3


----------



## Devilguy (Dec 30, 2006)

It's really surprising that this masterpiece is not more popular. I am currently reading the 11th volume and it is still as great. There is not even one character that I hate.^^


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Dec 30, 2006)

Where can I get volume 11? short of buying it...i mean, #lurk only has up to 5


vut yea, this manga is on the level of gantz/ 20th cb, it just grips u from volume one and leaves u dizzy with all the crazy twists and turns


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 30, 2006)

We get volume 13 in France, and it's... AWESOME !! Damn !! Those korean guys are doing a master piece !!! The story really is well orchestrated !! The scenarist taked you in a direction, and BAM ! everything goes upside down !! I love the fact it is hardly predictible !!


----------



## Champloon (Dec 31, 2006)

as of now the raws i have are up to vol 15 part 38

Does anyone have the rest of 15 and perhaps beyond?

BTW i also have vol 1 thru 6> (chap 12 pt 1-6) in english if anyone wants!


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## earthshine (Jan 1, 2007)

I just pickd it up from this thread a day or so ago, and read vols 1-6.

6 volumes, straight through, and I was entertained for every second of it. this is one of the most original mangas I have ever read, the characters are deep and intresting, and the main character is freaking awesome("I told you, I'm smarter than you" BANG).


pure win.


----------



## Six* (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw this manga at the bookstore the other day.. so this is the japanese version(the tankoubon used) of the korean manga, right?

*peeks at first pages*

is this done by lee myoung jin? (ragnarok) sorry cant find author..

*goes back to read*

EDIT: nevermind. i saw it already.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 2, 2007)

Shin Angyo has some really nice art, though I don't know what to think about the plot since it hasn't had much time to develop.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 4, 2007)

wow..i read this manhwa..truly incredible...i'm not being biased cause i'm krn of course..lol..this reminds me of berserk..but the art is incredible..i cant wait for more!


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 5, 2007)

wow... Sando is secksi... =D 
i'm one of the translators for SAO for SF.. and its pretty hard... if you want V2 of vol. 7, hit up my link in my SIG


----------



## Champloon (Jan 5, 2007)

nice Shur1ken! Assimilating to my pimping project! And u guys better not drop Shin Angyo


----------



## pnoypridz (Jan 5, 2007)

this manga is really good, cant wait for the next chapters


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 5, 2007)

Devilguy said:


> the relationship between people and their elders, or even people who escape reality.


Yeah, those chapters were fucking badass


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 6, 2007)

i was talking to my project members, and it seems that it is unlikely that we would drop SAO... so... LIVE ON SANDO


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 6, 2007)

This series is great, the drawings ^^ would recommend this manga any day.


----------



## siedhr (Apr 1, 2007)

Raws are up to volume 15, to my knowledge.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 1, 2007)

yup volume 15 came out december of 2006.


----------



## Six* (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm.. then its pretty close now. thanks! +reps.


----------



## siedhr (Apr 1, 2007)

You can find all the raws on .  (thanks for the rep, btw)


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 1, 2007)

Can someone post volumes to current chapter please?


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 2, 2007)

Cover of volume 1-15:


----------



## Six* (Apr 2, 2007)

who's the girl on the twelfth volume? and is that munsu behind her?

and you know, i'm really hating that traitor sando right now. (still in volume 11)


----------



## theshad (Apr 4, 2007)

Six said:


> who's the girl on the twelfth volume? and is that munsu behind her?
> 
> and you know, i'm really hating that traitor sando right now. (still in volume 11)



It's not like she knows that he's still alive and that she is being loyal to his enemy, though I am not happy about it either.


----------



## Six* (Apr 4, 2007)

I know, it just that she left her master just cause she was defeated... that traitor sando. wonder if munsu will call her that


----------



## Six* (Apr 4, 2007)

^

ah... couldnt resist reading that... but its okay  now that you say its all 
*Spoiler*: __ 



flashback,


 i might as well wait for the scans. etc's being fast recently too.

and the series seems to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



coming to an end, right? i mean after we see munsu's past, were now in for a final showdown with aji tae since there arent anyone in the way anymore, other than that western girl that sando fought. (which i think is looking for munsu)

and its a wonder why sando keeps being in the picture, since in the entire series, she's always in the back, hiding. or now, she's not even a part of the story anymore. she doesnt even speak. or ask. (reasons not to like her)


----------



## Six* (Apr 23, 2007)

etc have released 3 chapters from volume 12...

the thing is, when the whole flashback thing started i was discouraged and thought it would suck but i am terribly wrong! the manga is indeed pure awesomeness!* i've yet to encounter anything bad about this manga...* jushin days were sooooo cool... i atually think it kinda sucks that we'll be back at present day sometime later... oh well...


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 23, 2007)

the flashbacks are very good much like berserk's whole flashback.


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2007)

I just read the first two volumes, and because of the description, I thought Munsu was some sort of augmented human with some sort of supernatural abilities or superhuman strength and the like.
But no, Munsu is in fact a human with no special abilities, but he's fucking cunning.

I didn't expect this (positively), and this makes Shin Angyo Onshi awesome.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> I just read the first two volumes, and because of the description, I thought Munsu was some sort of augmented human with some sort of supernatural abilities or superhuman strength and the like.
> But no, Munsu is in fact a human with no special abilities, but he's fucking cunning.
> 
> I didn't expect this (positively), and this makes Shin Angyo Onshi awesome.



Yea most ppl @ first think munsu is some sort of Vash the Stampede or something in the beginning but he's just a normal human mind you still VERY cunning (though his aim IS pretty good)


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a question, but I don't want to be spoiled too much:

It appears that it was Munsu who killed the king of Junshu, but Aji Tae was at fault here. Now, since that's a strange situation, and I would like to know more about it.
Is it going to be revealed later in the series (in the volumes you are currently pimping?
Yes or no?


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 28, 2007)

you will find out later in the story. Who wants the SAO OVA? I have it sub in chinese in rmvb . I dunno if I should upload it or not because it is in chinese.


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2007)

If there's someone who enjoys reading chinese, go ahead. But otherwise I wouldn't bother.

Unless the sub doesn't matter for either you or the interested ones.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 28, 2007)

Well if anyone wants to watch the SAO movie with english subs heres the youtube link:


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2007)

Something is wrong!

Munsu doesn't love Kye Wol Hyang.
But Kye Wol Hyang loves Munsu.
The king loves Kye Wol Hyang.
But Kye Wol Hyang doesn't love the king.

If I understand that right, then that's a fucked up relationship. Did Munsu just pretend not to be in real love with her, but realized how much he loved her after she died?

When will the next chapter come out? Or better yet, the next volume?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 28, 2007)

How much volumes are there as of now? And is this a monthly, weekly, or bi-monthly release?


----------



## Six* (Apr 28, 2007)

@Segan: I think Munsu loves Kye Wol Hyang, he just cant show it.

@~Shin~: Its monthly.


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2007)

@Six: well, I thought along these lines, too. But right now, as I read the flashback, it seems Munsu can't say with confidence, he loves her. Like he's unsure about how he feels and tends to think, it's not love what he feels for Kye.

By the way, where's that signature from? A manga? Would like to know the name...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 28, 2007)

I can officially say that in my opinion this manga is second only to Berserk.


----------



## Segan (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, Shin Angyo Onshi indeed is decent, and in some ways very similar to Berserk.

For instance, Aji Tae reminds me a lot of Griffith. You know why, if you've read Berserk.
And Munsu is a normal, mortal human that is trying to kill another human (or someone who WAS a human) with godlike powers.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 29, 2007)

I agree. Aji Tae and Griffith are frighteningly similiar. They're both twisted fuckers.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 29, 2007)

As for Munsu being just a human 

Something tells me he would be hella bad ass if he didnt have his breathing problem


----------



## Segan (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Munsu would be badass without his breathing problem. He was the top-tier general of Junshu for a reason.


----------



## TJB (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't describe how pissed I am at Sando, but I'll try.

AAAAAAARRRRGGGHHH!!?

Hopefully Munsu slaps some sense into that damn traitor.


----------



## Six* (Apr 30, 2007)

TJB said:


> I can't describe how pissed I am at Sando, but I'll try.
> 
> AAAAAAARRRRGGGHHH!!?
> 
> Hopefully Munsu slaps some sense into *that damn traitor*.



QFT.  
though, its a long way till there with all the flashbacks... (still expects marlene to be the new sando)


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 30, 2007)

Volume 16 + alternative story or was it coloring book comes out May 19th.


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2007)

TJB said:


> I can't describe how pissed I am at Sando, but I'll try.
> 
> AAAAAAARRRRGGGHHH!!?
> 
> Hopefully Munsu slaps some sense into that damn traitor.



You forget that Sando is completely clueless and knows nothing about that person that is called Aji Tae.
But once she learns Munsu is alive she will return.

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Uhm, after looking through raw volume 14, why did Kye throw herself into Munsu's sword? Did Munsu tell her he doesn't love her or something?


----------



## TJB (May 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> You forget that Sando is completely clueless and knows nothing about that person that is called Aji Tae.



I doubt after all the time she has spent with him that she still has no idea about his true identity. She has sworn to protect him afterall.


*Spoiler*: __ 



After looking through the Raw volumes, she seems to be acting under her own free will. I had hoped Aji Tae had used Black magic to corrupt her but that doesn't seem to be the case.




This manga is just too unpredictable.


----------



## Hikaru (May 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Edit:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Acutally, she killed herself because Aji Tae told her that the only way for her to return back to being a human/no diease to weaken the body is to kill Munsu. After all the freaking talk about blah blah blah, she feels ashame and told Munsu that she is marry to another man(Aji Tae) and in the end she said I love you Munsu and stabbed herself :amazed


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2007)

TJB said:


> I doubt after all the time she has spent with him that she still has no idea about his true identity. She has sworn to protect him afterall.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Unluckily I have got the same impression. And I don't want to accept that. Damn, I need a translation!



SniperIsland said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Acutally, she killed herself because Aji Tae told her that the only way for her to return back to being a human/no diease to weaken the body is to kill Munsu. After all the freaking talk about blah blah blah, she feels ashame and told Munsu that she is marry to another man(Aji Tae) and in the end she said I love you Munsu and stabbed herself :amazed


God, Aji Tae is even worse than I thought...


----------



## Six* (May 6, 2007)

part 6 is out! by etc!

the emperor, that cunning bastard! and we see the gakssi unit(from the 4 horse mahai) when they were alive and in ation!


----------



## Champloon (May 8, 2007)

yea pretty cool chapter
them finishing part 6 also means vol 12 is complete so if anyone wants the dl head on over to the pimping project


----------



## nalex43 (May 8, 2007)

what's that swordsman's name again? he's a badass, i wanna see him waste all those women assassins.

and what's happening with munsu right now? it's all so crazy!

btw this manga's art is second to none!


----------



## Champloon (May 9, 2007)

I assume you're speaking of Wonsul 


Check him out @ that link

As for wats happening to Munsu...

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's currently under the influence of the mandrake which is making him to live in a fantasy dream world


----------



## tarapandaes (May 9, 2007)

please where can i find raw for SAO???

i have to read 15 but i can't find the raw!!!

oh yeah please the raw have to korean
if it is in Japanese than i really can't read it....

as for Munsu he love kye but he knows that the king likes her too so he is giving up on her...

as for sando she does not know that aji tae is a bad person
she thinks munsu is dead...

and so aji tae asked her to become his sando  which she accepts becuase he been nice to her....


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 9, 2007)

I just finished reading volume 12 and it's very interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So is Ajitae in Jushin or is he with Munsu? I'm kinda confused with that?


----------



## Six* (May 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I just finished reading volume 12 and it's very interesting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



he's in europe with munsu. atleast, that's how it looks like now. (i havent seen the raws, btw)and that, is an awesome move tactic by the emperor. he threw off the entire senate.


----------



## tarapandaes (May 11, 2007)

ummmm....

Aji tae is in Jushin...
The person taht is talking to the senate is Aji Tae

the King is in Europe...
Actually not really....
the King is not in Europe....
but i won't tell you where he is!!
it way too important 
so you have to read v14 to find out...

anyway Aji tae was preteding to be the king....
and you'll find out why the Senate was fooled in v14...

by the way does anyone know where i can find the raw of v15???


----------



## Segan (May 15, 2007)

The king is somewhere in the West with Munsu.

Part 7 was way too heartbreaking...


----------



## Hikaru (May 15, 2007)

hmm just read volume 15 and I was

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrong, flashbacks are still there  , but you get to see Munsu bitchslaps Aji Tae  . I am not going to say much about it. I think the flashbacks ARE finally done tho, since Munsu is up and walking around.


----------



## Segan (May 15, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> hmm just read volume 15 and I was
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that was one huge ass bitchslap Munsu delivered to Aji Tae. Even though I don't know why Aji was unable to defend himself against Munsu. But to think that his only way to protect himself from Munsu would be destroying Junshu's landscape...
With vol 15, the flashback should be essentially over...


----------



## Hikaru (May 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I understand, he said that Munsu gained magic power equal to him when Kye die so that's why his magic dont work on him. We get to find out that it was Munsu who freed Aji Tae  .


----------



## Segan (May 15, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, he said that Munsu gained magic power equal to him when Kye die so that's why his magic dont work on him. We get to find out that it was Munsu who freed Aji Tae  .




*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you mean by Munsu freeing Aji Tae?

Anyway, I'm really sad of the way Kye Wol Hyang died. Being raped while enduring the worst pains of her illness and being told to kill her most loved one to cure herself and then committing suicide to avoid killing Munsu...
Really, I feel sad...


----------



## Hikaru (May 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean this 
was Aji Tae and it was Munsu who freed him from the seal.


----------



## Six* (May 15, 2007)

i think i'm lucky i havent seen the raws yet. Part 7 is too awesome!

seriously, this manga is flawless. and since its a monthly manga, every chapter of a month's wait(atleast in japan) is so worth it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 15, 2007)

I really wish more people would read this manga. It's easily on par with Berserk on almost every category.


----------



## Segan (May 16, 2007)

Easily on par with Berserk?

Hmm...

I don't think so. Munsu's character is by far not as deep as Guts'...
Munsu is basically a fallen hero, while Guts was always a real anti-hero.

And by the way, it's a manhwa, not a manga... =3


----------



## neostar8710 (May 16, 2007)

well both the manga's flashbacks are pretty damngood and entertaining, so w/e. I love both, even tho I find Berserk a little boring as of right now.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> Easily on par with Berserk?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...



Character is a matter of preference. I was mainly referring to both the plot and art in both mangas.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 16, 2007)

In all honesty I find Shin Angyo Onshi to be superior to Berserk. I find Munsu to be a far more believable character then Guts and no less "deep" of a character either. Furthermore I find Aji Tae to be a faaaaaar better villain then Griffith. As for plot I feel that SAO has all the plot complexities and depth as Berserk has but without all the extremely excessive violence, gore, nudidity, and sex which makes SAO a much more "mature" manga when compared to Berserk. Berserk in its prime was epic, but as a whole I find myself liking SAO more then I do Berserk.

However thats just my two cents


----------



## Hikaru (May 16, 2007)

I too do prefer Shin Angyo Onshi above Berserk. They are both great with enjoyable plot and characters and aw some art. I am a more of a plot driven person and I feel that Shin Angyo Onshi have a better story overall than Berserk but that is just me.


----------



## Six* (May 19, 2007)

i suggest you try the pimping project 

PARTS 8 is out!
i wonder when will munsu meet with marlene...


----------



## Six* (May 25, 2007)

PARTS 9 OUT! 

check my sig.

this thread needs discussion.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 25, 2007)

Part 9 confused me XD 


*Spoiler*: __ 



why was his taking the blame for the rebellion and his fake death needed to protect Kye Wol Hyang? I didn't quite get all that stuff. Although it may be one of those things that you arn't supposed to know yet and they will explain it better in later chapters.

Anyways, Aji Tae continues to be more and more bad ass


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 25, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Part 9 confused me XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he did it to make Kye Wol Hyang not feel guilty about Munsu trading his health with her. But I'm not entirely sure though since I didn't understand it completely either.


----------



## amaterasujutsu (May 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find the anime with english subtitles?  Thanks a bunch if you can help.  If not, thanks anyway


----------



## Hikaru (May 25, 2007)

amaterasujutsu said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the anime with english subtitles?  Thanks a bunch if you can help.  If not, thanks anyway




Here I guess, Quality is a little bleh but it's watchable.


----------



## Six* (May 25, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought she knew that munsu was alive but decided to think/accept that he isnt (check my sig), because she knows they cant be together. because munsu has to be 'dead' for the emperor's plan to work.(i thought they were hinting he _has_ a plan and he knows the truth about the rebellion. ofcourse, its obvious he trusts munsu more than anyone.)


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 25, 2007)

Six said:


> umm...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think she _knows_ that he is alive, but that for some reason she dosn't question whether it is true or not and just accepts it or something. What I wonder is why?  A lot of mystery this chapter  

The king and his "plan" is another thing though. I have no idea what is going on with him and Aji Tae. There defiantly seems to be some connection between the two, I just can't put my finger on what. Does the King know the truth about Aji Tae and is in league with him, is he oblivious and just a pawn in Aji Tae's plan, or is he being some how controlled or influence by Aji Tae in some way. I'm sure all these recent events play into his/their plan some how, I just wonder how. I guess I will just have to wait for future chaps, but I want to read them now  

lol


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My impression is that the King is already under Aji Tae's influence. I mean, his behavior became strange when he returned to Junshu, don't you think so?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 26, 2007)

I'd love reading this, but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> My impression is that the King is already under Aji Tae's influence. I mean, his behavior became strange when he returned to Junshu, don't you think so?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ya, that is my leading theory right now, but its just a hunch at this point. This is defiantly something up with the King and its highly implied Aji Tae is involved. Now I guess we will just have to wait for more chapters to be released to be sure 






The_Teacher said:


> I'd love reading this, but I can't find it anywhere



There is a Shin Angyo Onshi pimping project here at NF where you can get the manga. Check it out.

Here


----------



## Hikaru (May 26, 2007)

amaterasujutsu said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the anime with english subtitles?  Thanks a bunch if you can help.  If not, thanks anyway



If you don't want to stream it, this is a DDL site. go to DDL #2 tab and find it under there...


----------



## amaterasujutsu (May 26, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> If you don't want to stream it, this is a DDL site. go to DDL #2 tab and find it under there...



Thanks a bunch.  But do you know where I can just watch the video and not have to download it like on Youtube.  I don't have much memory left on my hard drive.


----------



## Hikaru (May 26, 2007)

^look up a few post and you will see the google stream...


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (May 31, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> I too do prefer Shin Angyo Onshi above Berserk. They are both great with enjoyable plot and characters and aw some art. I am a more of a plot driven person and I feel that Shin Angyo Onshi have a better story overall than Berserk but that is just me.



I don't know if I'd go that far, but I definitely enjoyed Shin Angyo Onshi and need more before I die.


----------



## Six* (Jun 1, 2007)

I've seen it, but I havent seen a nice scan of Volume 16's cover... anyone?

Sando again.


----------



## soto (Jun 1, 2007)

*summary*

Would anyone be willing to give a summary of volume 14 and 15? I looked at the raws and I'm dying to know what they're talking about, especially at the end of 15.


----------



## Six* (Jun 1, 2007)

Part 10 out!

*points at sig*


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 1, 2007)

w00t! While I was loving Munsu's flash back about the past, its good to see what has been going on with everyone else during all this time.

Oh ya and....


*Spoiler*: __ 



SANDO!!!!  WHY?!?!?!?


----------



## Six* (Jun 1, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> w00t! While I was loving Munsu's flash back about the past, its good to see what has been going on with everyone else during all this time.
> 
> Oh ya and....
> 
> ...


Cant help it, she's a traitor.

Aji Tae's Army looks so cool! ...and evil.
So kye wol hyang married the emperor afterall. that was... sad. 
Its getting clear to me, Marlene would really be Munsu's sando. that would be so cool. i wonder what she plans to ask munsu? Also, the flashback makes Hart-san's death really sad.


----------



## theshad (Jun 2, 2007)

Six said:


> Cant help it, she's a traitor.
> 
> Aji Tae's Army looks so cool! ...and evil.
> So kye wol hyang married the emperor afterall. that was... sad.
> Its getting clear to me, Marlene would really be Munsu's sando. that would be so cool. i wonder what she plans to ask munsu? Also, the flashback makes Hart-san's death really sad.



The flashbacks in general are ridiculously depressing.


----------



## Austere (Jun 2, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> w00t! While I was loving Munsu's flash back about the past, its good to see what has been going on with everyone else during all this time.
> 
> Oh ya and....
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know. I don't understand how she was so easily taken in by Aji Tae's words. Hell, she didn't even go confirm if Munsu was really dead or not. It will be interesting to see how these circumstances play out.


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 2, 2007)

I believe that Sando was taken - by the same reason that Munsu's old flame was taken. 

She believed him dead, but she was stupid enough to love him, thus allow herself to be lied. It's the hold circular thing that history repeats itself again and again. Although, perhaps this time Munsu will either save her, if not - then I guess the author will go with the tragic telling of Sando - er .. Chun Hyang and have her killed or she commits moral sin.

^^
>8

But whatever the outcome - I'm just hoping that Munsu kick Aji Tae's ass, and restore somewhat the fall country. Which, by the way, I saw that the psycho girl whom was trying to marry her illusion - her country's name was Koguryeo - as in as Goguryeo, one of the three kingdom of the Korean Peninsula. I don't remember if they mention Baekje and Silla - but that'll be cool if they did. 

Another cool fact is the name of Munsu's king-friend, Hae Mo Su was the name of father of Jumong, whom founded Goguryeo (according to legends). Also was said that he was the leader whom still fought against the Han's invasion and tried to gain ruleship under his people again. 

>_>
>8

Here's to the unification of Gojoseon or Ancient Joseon - which was in this story is the fallen state or kingdom - as Goryeo or later as Joseon, once again. 

^^
>8

Perhaps - Munsu will cast out his name as Munsu and assume the new name as Jumong? 

>_>
>8


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 2, 2007)

Six said:


> Cant help it, she's a traitor.



LIES!!!  

Anyways, Things are definatly moving along and getting ready for some post-flashback goodness. Munsui and the gang trying to defeat Aji Tae and his army is going to be some epic epicness I'm sure 

EDIT: Oh ya, Etc's site says that there won't be weekly SAO on fridays anymore it seems  Hopefully this dosn't mean a large slow down. I need my regular SAO fix damn it!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 2, 2007)

Have to say that I'm kinda hating Sando right now.


----------



## Six* (Jun 2, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> EDIT: Oh ya, Etc's site says that there won't be weekly SAO on fridays anymore it seems  Hopefully this dosn't mean a large slow down. I need my regular SAO fix damn it!


it'll be cool if they do a volume release! so we can enjoy the entire set that is volume 14! ry

still no volume cover for 16!? it's sando again... i saw it in the shop.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 10, 2007)

I want moar! I caught up recently and I even saw two pictures from volume 15.


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2007)

I wonder why exactly Sando was willing to obey Aji Tae so easily. Was she that easy to convince that Munsu would never ever awaken? Or is she just being attracted by his show of kindness...?

So many questions and no answers...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2007)

Good lord! What's taking so long?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 21, 2007)

YAY! Chapter 20 part 11 is finally out! 

The mystery surrounding Aji Tae and what happened to Jushin continues to deepen. I want more!!


----------



## NANAhashi (Jun 22, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that is my leading theory right now, but its just a hunch at this point. This is defiantly something up with the King and its highly implied Aji Tae is involved. Now I guess we will just have to wait for more chapters to be released to be sure



Would you mind if I'll spoil.

*Spoiler*: __ 



As far as I remember, He mo su had already been ate/comsumed by Aji tae since he was child.(when he found twisted wings symbol with Munsu)




Sando... that stupid bitch. Though I know she is very naive and can be very easy to lure, but I can't help hate her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only she almost killed that little servent, in classic 21.8 , when she finally met Munsu, She tried to kill him and chopped his left arm out.  

Evenif Sando hesitated for a second before, but now she completely mixed her ex-boyfriend memory with Aji tae.




I think this series'll have kinda tragedy/bad ending. However it is going to end soon in JP.


----------



## tersalius (Jun 22, 2007)

hi this is my first post here but i couldnt control myself when a saw the picture above with sando cutting off munsus arm. man that bitch is getting more and more crazy.so ill have to ask this because i just cant wait to see it, nanahashi or anyone else could you please tell me where you found the raw for vol16 of angyo or the chapters above raw15, i really want to read them too, im despairly wainting for the answer. ok im exaggerating a bit here, but any help would be welcome.


----------



## tersalius (Jun 22, 2007)

hi this is my first post here but i couldnt control myself when a saw the picture above with sando cutting off munsus arm. man that bitch is getting more and more crazy.so ill have to ask this because i just cant wait to see it, nanahashi or anyone else could you please tell me where you found the raw for vol16 of angyo or the chapters above raw15, i really want to read them too, im despairly wainting for the answer. ok im exaggerating a bit here, but any help would be welcome.


----------



## tersalius (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry for the the two posts but i got that stupid message about an error when i tried to send the first message so i was unsure if it was posted or not.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 25, 2007)

1, Omg Munsu lost his [bleeped to not spoil the sploilscared majority)

2, Is volume 14 ready yet? Actually, how many volumes are there? i've been using the pimping project, and they only offer 13 volumes.

3, If not, how do I get my dirty hands on the latest chapters?


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2007)

@nanahashi: Is SAO really ending soon in Japan?


----------



## Six* (Jun 25, 2007)

actually up til 14.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 26, 2007)

Situation looks grim for the good guys...

Even if they can match the skeleton army with the double phantom armies, what can they do about:

three evil undead generals
atleast 3 people similar to aji tae
Fucking Kaidaten O___o
Aji tae..


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 26, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> Situation looks grim for the good guys...
> 
> Even if they can match the skeleton army with the double phantom armies, what can they do about:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Dont forget that (ex)-sando is also much stronger now and working for Aji Tae.


 

I am really looking forward to see the next chapter.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 26, 2007)

abakuskulram said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i refuse to 


*Spoiler*: __ 




consider Sando as a bad guy girl. Not only it's one of the biggest cliches ever, she's too much of a sweetheart to go completely cold-bad-villainess


----------



## Segan (Jun 26, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> i refuse to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Would you still refuse to believe that if you saw a pic where Sando cuts off an arm from Munsu?

Look at the last spoiler tag from nanahashi 10 (or was it 11?) posts before yours.


----------



## Six* (Jun 26, 2007)

argh... i was spoiled... on one of the posts you guys made.
guess i shouldnt read further.
could've added a 'raw spoiler' indication atleast


----------



## JebbaChan (Jun 26, 2007)

It ends at volume 17?  I only have up to volume 15 & those damn cliffhangers! Has anyone been able to find volume 16?  I think the last couple volumes were dragging on a little bit, now it looks like its starting to speed back up.  Damn Sando! I still can't hate her though... I hope we don't get a disappointing ending!


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 27, 2007)

NSL Reclass attempt

they do.


----------



## JebbaChan (Jun 27, 2007)

neostar8710 said:


> Link removed
> 
> they do.



yup, they've been releasing relatively faster than they usually do too.  Hopefully we get the next chapter soon, but I believe they said they were gonna take a lil break, correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 27, 2007)

they're just not gonna release chapters weekly..


----------



## JebbaChan (Jun 27, 2007)

ah I see, that still sucks though.  Just when they were getting caught up too...


----------



## tersalius (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the link but am i looking in the wrong place or that site just have scans with a few pages form each chapter and not the whole chapter?


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 27, 2007)

Link removed

should be there


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 28, 2007)

SAO is ending at volume 17?

That's sad. It should be much longer than that imo.


----------



## Six* (Jun 28, 2007)

its kind of hard to add a new arc after they beat aji tae, so volume 17 looks fine.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm saying he should have probably extended it out. But it's alright, I just hope the ending is epic just like the rest of the manga.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm reading this manga and I just realized I've never posted in here. 

Anyways, I love this series lots and lots.


----------



## Six* (Jul 1, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> I'm reading this manga and I just realized I've never posted in here.
> 
> Anyways, I love this series lots and lots.


have you caught up with the latest ones?

be warned of spoilers here, im spoiled myself.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 2, 2007)

the link at the start didnt work can someone supply a d/l for the first volume plz?


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 3, 2007)

can someone give me a link to the raws?  I can read korean somewhat, so I want to read aheaddd. so pleaseeeeeee a link..mucho appreciated..=D


----------



## JebbaChan (Jul 5, 2007)

If you can wait till later tomorrow, I'll up them for ya!


----------



## tersalius (Jul 5, 2007)

oh jebbachan if you could upload the raws that woul be great. i would like to see them too, even if i cant read korean still i can aprecciate the pictures. anyway thanks!


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2007)

Is there a raw for vol. 16 already?


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah i FINALLY found vol.14&15raw..but no luck on 16..


----------



## Champloon (Jul 7, 2007)

For anyone who wants shin angyo onshi vol 16 raw here ya go: 
Vol 16


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Champloon said:


> For anyone who wants shin angyo onshi vol 16 raw here ya go:
> Vol 16



WOOOT?

Thank you so much.


----------



## tersalius (Jul 7, 2007)

champloon thanks for the raw and dou you have any idea where to find raw chapters above from the ones in vol16? the site that someone here in the forums passed me is just too difficult to find what we want in it and i cant understand one word of what is written in there


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

*Spoiler about Volume 16:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved that raw. Didn't understad a word, but it looked real good.

But the pic of Sando cutting Munsu's arm off wasn't there, so it must be in the future vol 17. Sure, it will end at that volume?


----------



## Champloon (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad I could be of service gentleman 



tersalius said:


> champloon thanks for the raw and dou you have any idea where to find raw chapters above from the ones in vol16? the site that someone here in the forums passed me is just too difficult to find what we want in it and i cant understand one word of what is written in there



Sorry but as of now ive only found raw releases up to vol 16
If i do happen to find raw releases of Vol 17 (and hopefully above) i'll definitely post it in this thread


----------



## JebbaChan (Jul 8, 2007)

How did I know that it was gonna leave us on a cliffhanger like that?
And I wanted to  for: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Won Sul!  He can never rest in peace can he?  So I've pimped him out in my avatar & sig.


----------



## Segan (Jul 9, 2007)

Are there raws of chapters beyond vol. 16?


----------



## Akiba (Jul 10, 2007)

Pfft...I need my fix..RAWS


----------



## Codde (Jul 20, 2007)

Appearantly Shin Angyo Onshi is coming to an end in next month's issue of Sunday GX.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 20, 2007)

Planet Uchiha said:


> Appearantly Shin Angyo Onshi is coming to an end in next month's issue of Sunday GX.



This makes me a saaaad panda


----------



## Freija (Jul 20, 2007)

hmmm imma have to catch up to this, haven't read it in awhile.


which volume is that schizo bitch princess in ?


----------



## Six* (Jul 21, 2007)

Classic 20 Part 12 is out by ETC for a few days now...


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jul 21, 2007)

how strong is munsu?


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

umm can someone please answer me since i like really wanna start reading this again


----------



## Codde (Jul 21, 2007)

Freija said:


> hmmm imma have to catch up to this, haven't read it in awhile.
> 
> 
> which volume is that schizo bitch princess in ?


I think that arc started around volume 6.


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you PU... time for some rep... also you're a sep 04 member  extra rep for that 



edit: *you've spread too much semen in 24 h*


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Jul 21, 2007)

A question to you fans: I just finished reading the first volume. While it was entertaining, it didn't quite live up to the hype for me. Does it get better from here? I like manga that have arcs and aren't so episodic. The first volume was just a collection of short stories. Is the first volume just weak compared to the rest, or is Shin Angyo Onshi just not for me?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 21, 2007)

I suggest you keep reading because it starts out pretty slow because it lays out the different characters and gives somewhat of an idea about the main plot. The  big arcs start pretty soon though.


----------



## Six* (Aug 1, 2007)

new chapter out!

ahh the drama....


----------



## NANAhashi (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone mind if I'll spoil the final episode?


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2007)

NANAhashi said:


> Anyone mind if I'll spoil the final episode?



I don't. Just put it in a spoiler tag and put a bold warning before it.


----------



## NANAhashi (Aug 22, 2007)

FINAL CHAPTER SPOILER


*Spoiler*: __ 





For anyone who didn't read previous chapters, this is brief summary. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




There is nothing very important happening accept Munsu's army VS Aji Tae's army. 

DEATH LIST(before final episode)
-Eul Paso
-Su
-Myo Wol
-Pyo & Nahan

About Sando, anyone who do love her can relax, she already have consciousness.

When she tried to kill munsu again, her memory begin to comeback. She ask munsu to help her, and munsu said he trust her. Finally, she managed to bend her attack and not kill him ,but cut off his remained of his left arm instead.

Happy Ending??

No, after see his side casualty, Aji tae  move his ass with Gallimard.






I warn you again, Spoiler tag below is a SPOILER of SAO's final episode. 
Click it if u dare. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Aji tae start his attack by explode his power, and 
-Miss Huang
-Mago
-Jung Son general & Mujang
was killed by it.



After that Ajitae explained about the real existance of devil(himself) to munsu, and destroyed his right arm and eye.


Yeongsil failed to sneak attack Aji tae and was killed later. But some how, Munsu smiled cause he know how to stop Aji tae attack.

Munsu seemed to be dead and Sando struck Aji tae to get the ravage for her master.


But he can't turn his face to kill Sando because munsu steped his cloth.


So...


About Gallimard, he was killed by Marlene. (WTF, It's too easy.)


Munsu was already dead.

The rest of this chapter is about Bang Ja's letter which told each charecter's path in the end.
-Pyeong Gang married with West-city lord(we stills don't know his name.- -) . They declaired their will about developing country and did it together.
-Tae yu returned to Hong Gildong's homeland.
-Sando, Bang ja say
"About Sando, she just seperated from me yesterday. Without a word from our, just a tear and weeping was turn into a farewell."

He end the letter with his word about the world, his trust in Munsu's ideal and performance. After finished the letter, He fold it into a plane and throwed it to the sky .

Sao end with a scene munsu was reading Bang ja's letter and meeting with Kye Wol Hyang and his old comrade happily.

Owari.


 

picture by kumagift.




And about final episode RAW, it's not release yet, but if it's out, I will upload later.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2007)

NANAhashi said:


> FINAL CHAPTER SPOILER
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not a bad ending. But I feel sorry for Sando. I hope, there will be a sequel with her as the main cast.


----------



## BlaZeR (Aug 23, 2007)

Do we read left to right in this one? Or right to left :|


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2007)

Western style. From left to right.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 23, 2007)

btw what is the current scanned and translated vol


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 11, 2007)

one mare Shin angyo onshi reader, that's me. i started readin it a while ago, already finished it. 
i'd rate it 8/10, great manga, i enjoyed it very much and hopefully gonna follow it till the end.


----------



## Champloon (Sep 12, 2007)

just to let you ppl know if u didn't already its been confirmed by etc (look at front page top post) that Shin Angyo Onshi will be ending @ vol 17 and if u dnt know they are NOT done with vol 14 yet


----------



## konoto (Sep 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it is a good ending but not strong enough.i hope sando`ll die too. and berserk will end like this.


----------



## d.Lughie (Sep 28, 2007)

Can I get some of the pack? or is this just a place for discussion.. no pimping?


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 28, 2007)

^ Pimping: The United Religions of the World FC


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 8, 2007)

Complete Volume 14 is out. 
Chapter 20 Part 14:Here
Chapter 20 Part 15:Here


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2007)

I just got into reading it...

the end of the first battle is just epic ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2007)

Hell yeah, Going to read Volume 14 next week.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 15, 2007)

I just finished volume 13. I have to say that this manhwa is every bit as brilliant as it is hyped up to be. The art is absolutely awe-inspiring, the best i've ever seen, maybe even better than Berserk. The plot is absolutely riveting and the the characters are brilliantly crafted and fleshed out. All in all, imo this manhwa is jaw-dropping in every aspect. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell happened to Sando Wow, and i've never hated any character like i do Ajitae now. Die you piece of shit.


----------



## Six* (Oct 15, 2007)

^


yes, aji tae is an awesome villain! and enjoy munsu's past-arc as you're going to be reading that part next


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 16, 2007)

Up-to-date now. Wow...... amazing stuff. Cant believe i didn't pick-up this masterpiece until now. Kinda sad it all ends at vol. 17. Hope it goes out with a bang. Any idea when the next chapter will be released and how often are the releases? I desperately need the next chapter. Should have taken it slow and easy with the reading but i couldn't help myself. And i still cant believe Sando did what she did. That Ajitae is a rotten and insane sob. I hope he gets his ass handed to him.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 16, 2007)

I read better .


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 16, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> true... but if i remember correctly, there's was a time when ETC released an entire volume, then there were times they released batches, and even went for a chapter a week, so it really depends.
> 
> that and individual SAO chapters have different page numbers ranging from 30+ to 70+. i find that really cool  the mangaka did a good job with the pacing.
> 
> ...



Lets hope you are right : ) I'm just crazy about this masterpiece right now. Wonder how Munsu is going to handle Ajitae and his demon horde. I'm guessing the key will be Sando, provided she can break free of his hold.


----------



## Six* (Oct 16, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> I read better .


What titles? 


> Lets hope you are right : ) I'm just crazy about this masterpiece right now. Wonder how Munsu is going to handle Ajitae and his demon horde. I'm guessing the key will be Sando, provided she can break free of his hold.


Could be... but then again, Aji Tae have lots more in his side... like the demon from the west, sando's rival, the old jushin hero, the sleepy lady, the flying loli, and a whole bunch of monster soldiers.

on munsu's side there's only ms hwang, yeong sil, fox-eyed dude, the old man, and the guy with long hair... and also munsu's apprentice. (the girl that beat sando)

and there's another thing that confuses me... on Classic 20 Part 10, they showed a prisoner on aji tae's castle... and for some reason, it resembles Won Sul. so is he back again for the third time? whoever that person is should be on munsu's side.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 16, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> What titles?



Great Teacher Onizuka
Hikaru No Go
Slam Dunk
Tamago no Kimi 
My taste might be different from yours tho.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 16, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> What titles?
> Could be... but then again, Aji Tae have lots more in his side... like the demon from the west, sando's rival, the old jushin hero, the sleepy lady, the flying loli, and a whole bunch of monster soldiers.
> 
> on munsu's side there's only ms hwang, yeong sil, fox-eyed dude, the old man, and the guy with long hair... and also munsu's apprentice. (the girl that beat sando)
> ...



Dont forget the lady from the west who was trained by Munsu when she was young. She hasn't returned home and she'll prob be on Munsu's side. About that prisoner, it probably is Won Sul who was kept alive by Ajitae for whatever reason. But i dont think he's in any condition to fight considering his body is rotting and his head is severed. Im still rooting for Sando. Wake up Sando!


----------



## Six* (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah, i also think highly of GTO. but that's a completely different genre so its really hard to compare. 

@Lusankya: i did mention that girl, i called her 'munsu's apprentice'. 

anyway, 3 volumes is long so there's still alot that could happen. i'm already thinking that munsu wouldnt care much about sando switching sides(i mean you all know munsu, that cold bastard) and probably shoot sando if she gets in the way. but maybe that'll trigger something from sando... or maybe munsu'll throw away mong ryong's headband or something. >.>


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> yeah, i also think highly of GTO. but that's a completely different genre so its really hard to compare.
> 
> @Lusankya: i did mention that girl, i called her 'munsu's apprentice'.
> 
> anyway, 3 volumes is long so there's still alot that could happen. i'm already thinking that munsu wouldnt care much about sando switching sides(i mean you all know munsu, that cold bastard) and probably shoot sando if she gets in the way. but maybe that'll trigger something from sando... or maybe munsu'll throw away mong ryong's headband or something. >.>


So you didn't read the summary of the last volume Nanahashi gave on the last page (or was it two pages ago?)...


----------



## Six* (Oct 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> So you didn't read the summary of the last volume Nanahashi gave on the last page (or was it two pages ago?)...


I dont wanna get spoiled whatsoever 
im just speculating about stuff.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 16, 2007)

Spoilers in spoiler tags please! Dont ruin it for me! Thank You for your cooperation. 

On a different note, i love GTO but i dont think is quite up there with SAO. Well, Montmorency is probably right about the incomparability.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess noone wants to be spoiled on the last chapter.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 17, 2007)

How does the ending look? Good, bad, average?

NO SPOILERS


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 17, 2007)

It was pretty meh to me. Maybe some will like it.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone still have a working link to vol.15 or 17(if it's out). I managed to get vol.16 but the previous link to vol.15 in previous pages doesn't work anymore. Thanks. This manga is great. God I love that panther chick!


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 18, 2007)

Nevermind this.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 31, 2007)

> 10/29: As a gift to our most active editor, the 1st part of a short story from the creators of Shin Angyo Onshi. Let's Bible was released in Young Gangan magazine almost 2 years ago, but better late than never, right?
> 2nd part to come soon. Project page up... later.



Let's Bible Chapter 1

The female lead looks like Kye Wol Hyang. I don't know what to say. It tries to be funny but isn't working for me. Maybe some of you will like it better.


----------



## Six* (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah, i DL'd that. 

it wasnt that bad, but it wasnt really good either. plus, the guy was damn annoying.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 31, 2007)

Didn't find him that annoying just a typical lead.


----------



## Six* (Nov 1, 2007)

well, yes. but i still find him annoying compared to other leads.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 1, 2007)

I've read up to volume 14 and i have to say SAO is great!  Does anybody else find it hard to remember their names?  I can only remember Munsu, sango, banja, Aji Tae, won sul....the rest are all blurry.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 1, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I've read up to volume 14 and i have to say SAO is great!  Does anybody else find it hard to remember their names?  I can only remember Munsu, sango, banja, Aji Tae, won sul....the rest are all blurry.



Wow, that's about 5 more than I can remember  I don't even remember that hot ninja chick that turns into the panther. So sad, I love this manga


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol!! Ah...i feel better then.  I can't wait till i finish this manga.


----------



## Six* (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, i dont remember their names too.
except: munsu, sando, bangja, won sul, kye wol hyang... and probably a few more if im reminded.


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 1, 2007)

The only name I remeber is Sando .


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought the next chapter had been released.........


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 1, 2007)

You can still the one shot on page 11.


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 12, 2007)

I just reread the everything for like the 3rd time in a month. Once again, i'd like to reiterate how simply incredible this stuff is. Where is the next chapter I'm going through withdrawal here


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ending -SPOILER-_ 




I've heard about Munsu got killed by Tae, is that true? jesus christ.......


----------



## Six* (Dec 26, 2007)

3 chapters out!


----------



## Zetton (Dec 26, 2007)

How is the manga going right now? I've only read 2 volumes and stopped for a little while..


----------



## Vago (Dec 26, 2007)

I love this manga is awesome.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

Not to forget Aji Tae and Hae Mo(n?) Su.

Oh, right, and Eul Paso, the guy with the sunglasses.


----------



## Lusankya (Dec 26, 2007)

etc just released 3 chapters.


----------



## Six* (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah! and munsu finally woke up!


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, Munsu finally awoke. And that Munsu was responsible for Aji Tae's "resurrection" back in the children's days was kinda shocking. I'm curious what exactly happened back then and what the story of Aji Tae's kind is.

But what I don't get, why did Aji Tae not have his undead soldiers decapitate or mutilate Munsu right then and there?


----------



## Six* (Dec 26, 2007)

^Yeah that's a real mystery, maybe he's up for the challenge? I really despise Aji Tae. I wonder who sealed him before?

what i find so awesome on those chapters is when munsu start to beat the crap out of aji tae. aji tae was like, "die! die!" but munsu was too cool for that, all thanks to kye wol hyang' curse on him.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

Aji Tae is gonna lose the challenge anyway. There have been spoilers about the ending a few pages before.

And the existence of the likes of Aji Tae most likely won't be explained (there was also another one) :/


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 26, 2007)

So what chapter is the scan up to now? Latest I have is volume 14, chapter 20. 

And it's been a while since I looked for scans.


----------



## Six* (Dec 26, 2007)

Volume 15, chapter 20, part 18.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, it's still chapter 20, but it has been divided into parts. Currently, it's at vol. 15, chapter 20, part 18. You're probably stuck in the earlier parts of the same chapter.

Edit: -_-


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 26, 2007)

Alright thanks. I was at part 13.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 26, 2007)

how many vol was this its really a long w8 for a new ch. can anyone tell where i can find raws so i can spoil my self


----------



## Six* (Dec 27, 2007)

there are only 2 volumes left anyway...

if you'd like to get the raw or be spoiled tho, just look a page back.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

The way the author portrayed Munsu in the aftermatch of Jushin's destruction in the dream was one of the cooler moments since he "died". Such a cold glare, when he was walking through a desert storm....

Really cool.


----------



## CocoPuffs (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe I read all 14 volumes in one sitting. This is a really awesome manga. Does anyone have the raws for volumes 15 and 17? The 15 on the other page is invalid. Please! I don't think I can wait for it to get translated.

I just finished watching the movie too, arg I wish this was turned into a full anime series instead


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 6, 2008)

Lets hope there is. I'm dying for Munsu to wreck some havoc.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 6, 2008)

just caught up on the bits since I last read, i.e. the parts after we find out about Aji Tae as Hae Mo Su till the present.

Wonderful storytelling and so beautiful to look at.


----------



## ChopChop (Jan 6, 2008)

I've thought that something better that GTO doesn't exist... and yet I was so very wrong. SAO = Masterpiece.


----------



## Six* (Jan 6, 2008)

moridin said:


> just caught up on the bits since I last read, i.e. the parts after we find out about Aji Tae as Hae Mo Su till the present.
> 
> Wonderful storytelling and so beautiful to look at.


The storytelling is definitely brilliant. especially the transition between the past, the present, and munsu's dream(which is also the past, but a bit wrong).



ChopChop said:


> I've thought that something better that GTO doesn't exist... and yet I was so very wrong. *SAO = Masterpiece.*


QFT.


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like SAO is starting to get more attention.


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, saw the anime, not too bad.  Hope it sees a full anime adaption as well.  Hope the manga gets better after where the movie left off, cuz I'm interested in readin it now.


----------



## Six* (Jan 7, 2008)

King Bookah said:


> Yeah, saw the anime, not too bad.  Hope it sees a full anime adaption as well.  Hope the manga gets better after where the movie left off, cuz I'm interested in readin it now.


the movie only took a few chapters of the manga, and focused mainly on how munsu got his sando. that very small arc. oh, and the zombie island too.

then the manga is like, 17 volumes. 

the anime doesnt even have the main plot of the manga in it. just a couple sub plots.

*EDIT:* i've checked, and the anime is a mere 4 chapters of the manga.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2008)

new chapter is out. it's just awesome, i cant explain how intense was it for me to read it.


----------



## Six* (Jan 7, 2008)

really? it doesnt seem to be in ETC's site...


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> new chapter is out. it's just awesome, i cant explain how intense was it for me to read it.


Where's the new chapter?


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Is it chapter 20 part 18? It's the most recent I know of...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is it chapter 20 part 18? It's the most recent I know of...


yepp, i just checked, it's part 18.
got too excited


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> yepp, i just checked, it's part 18.
> got too excited


You should check that site first for any new SAO chapters: Link removed


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> You should check that site first for any new SAO chapters: Link removed


 

thanx


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 8, 2008)

Damn, i got excited for nothing.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 8, 2008)

Just dropping by to say that I love this manga/manhwa.

I'm still only on the third volume, though.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, you, too, Haterade? I guess, I can expect to see a new ava/sig set sometime...


----------



## Mori` (Jan 8, 2008)

glad to hear you are enjoying it hatey.


----------



## Para (Jan 8, 2008)

Mori recommended this to me; I've read the first two chapters so far and I plan to read more


----------



## Ippy (Jan 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Oh, you, too, Haterade? I guess, I can expect to see a new ava/sig set sometime...


I was looking for a good scan to color, actually.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 8, 2008)

I need the other volumes to be translated!


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Haterade said:


> I was looking for a good scan to color, actually.


I knew it.

It will be a hard choice, though. I would recommend you to read all the scans up to date before choosing pics to create your own set. Who knows if you aren't going to find something better than the one you previously coloured...


----------



## Six* (Jan 8, 2008)

exactly, there are too many good images to choose from. specially later in the series.


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 8, 2008)

I want moar!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 9, 2008)

anybody have the raw volumes 15 16 and 17, I want to see some Won Sul


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

Shinji said:


> anybody have the raw volumes 15 16 and 17, I want to see some Won Sul


You won't like what happens to Won Sul in the two last volumes...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 9, 2008)

Miss Hwang. Rawr.


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> You won't like what happens to Won Sul in the two last volumes...



No spoilers pls! Not even a hint of it!


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

Technically I didn't hint or spoil anything...


----------



## Six* (Jan 9, 2008)

But now we'd feel bad whenever we see won sul.


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

Better than to get your hopes up and then get utterly crushed...


----------



## Six* (Jan 9, 2008)

but that's the point, that's how the author wanted you to feel. 

and you just spoiled that won sul is gonna come back. wasn't he already 'crushed' before? though not necessarily dead.


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmph, it was plain to see that it wasn't over for Sul yet, not by a long shot. But I know, it's easy to say that when you know how it's gonna end...


----------



## Severnaruto (Jan 9, 2008)

In one of the panels in the later chapters--don't remember which one exactly--you can see that he comes back.  ((this is throughout Deeply Rooted Dream sequence))  Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah, still can't remember what exact chapter it was, but a corpse begins to knit itself together again in a dungeon, presumably Aji Tae's.  At the last panel, you can see it is Won Sul.


----------



## Death (Jan 14, 2008)

Damn this manhwa is awesome.  One of the absolute best i've ever read.  Can't wait till vol.16 & 17 are out.  Story is wonderful and the art is one of the best ever.


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 14, 2008)

My comp doesn't download it.....I wanted to read it, ah well


----------



## Six* (Jan 14, 2008)

^ you've listed a lot of good mangas. but i'll definitely put SAO above naruto, bleach, etc. they're a bit childish for me.

shows how different taste we have, eh?


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2008)

Six said:


> ^ you've listed a lot of good mangas. but i'll definitely put SAO above naruto, bleach, etc. they're a bit childish for me.
> 
> shows how different taste we have, eh?


Not like he said those are his favorite ones.

Naruto and Bleach aren't on my list of "good" mangas, but I still keep reading them every week. Simply because I want to know how it plays out, since I already came this far.


----------



## liz (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone have Vol 17 for download? I don't mind if it's Japanese or Korean RAWs. I'm desperate to see the end of this series despite having a good idea how it'll turn out anyway. 

I've tried a Korean website but couldn't download it off since I wasn't a member and most other websites only have up till Vol 16 RAWs. Unless I missed a place somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## Six* (Jan 21, 2008)

SHIN ANGYO ONSHI NO ODEMASHI DA!!!!!!!!!

new chapter out


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yeah baby!


*Spoiler*: __ 



What? Miss Hwang's got a new Sando?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2008)

Manga ever released in america? Looks interesting but can't seem to find a place to buy volumes.


----------



## Gene (Jan 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol wtf they can create tidal waves with their swords now? D:


----------



## Sin (Jan 22, 2008)

Gene said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol wtf they can create tidal waves with their swords now? D:



*Spoiler*: __ 



They're using that martial arts technique the band of thieves used. Hibaki or something.

Also, I want to ask, is Munsu a walking dead now, like Won Sul, or did he avoid dying?


----------



## Hikaru (Jan 22, 2008)

So I just read Volume 17 and got link to a Chinese online viewer if you want just pm me. No comment.... Art is pretty good tho.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hapki

And no
*Spoiler*: __ 



he never died in the first place so he is very much alive. More so since his curse has now been cured.


----------



## Sin (Jan 22, 2008)

What about v16??


----------



## KentaLjung (Jan 27, 2008)

Bump. 
I've just gotten into this manga just recently, got through Volume 8 just a moment ago and I'm stunned, probably the best manga I've come over so far. 
And serisously, the art is fucking isane


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 28, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> Bump.
> I've just gotten into this manga just recently, got through Volume 8 just a moment ago and I'm stunned, probably the best manga I've come over so far.
> And serisously, the art is fucking isane



It gets even better as you read on


----------



## Mori` (Jan 28, 2008)

end of classic 20/end of vol 15 was awesome!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 28, 2008)

last chapter was awesome. it's good to see munsu safe and sound. upcoming fight should be awesome.
art is amazing as usual.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got a question (maybe a plot hole?):

In the beginning of the series it was said that it was Hae Mo(n?) Su (the king), who gave Munsu the Mahai of a Shin Angyo Onshi. But if I remember correctly, Munsu was given the Mahai when he lived in the western lands.

And it was revealed that Aji Tae replaced the king as soon as Munsu departed from Jushin. So it would mean it was Aji Tae who gave Munsu the Mahai.

So, why did Aji Tae do it?

Munsu obviously wouldn't know that it was Aji Tae if he was never told about the king being replaced by Aji Tae after the departure from Jushin.


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2008)

it seems there is a lot of plot that i need to catch up to before understanding what is going on

this is a good manga i think XD


----------



## Batman (Jan 28, 2008)

Now I'm not reading the past thread yet b/c I just got into this manga a few days ago. I've only read 2 volumes so far and daymn it's already great just after 2 volumes. This cat can write.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2008)

so I'm throwing around giving this one another try, after 1st reading the 1st volume and not really be interested


----------



## Six* (Jan 28, 2008)

Batman said:


> Now I'm not reading the past thread yet b/c I just got into this manga a few days ago. I've only read 2 volumes so far and daymn it's already great just after 2 volumes. This cat can write.


It only gets better and better from there, with a new arc surpassing the former. 

atleast, that's how i see it.

~enjoy.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

@You got past the first few volumes of JJBA and couldn't get past the first volume of SAO? That's messed up...no joke!


----------



## Ippy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm officially a tard.

Sandotard, Won Sul-rangtard, Magotard, and Ms. Hwangtard.

GIMME MOAR!


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

But no Munsu tard? He's the most awesome, I tell ya.

But then again, you aren't in the flashbacks, right?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in the middle of volume 12 right now.

And I've always been one to like the side characters more than the main.


----------



## Hakke360 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ever since i saw the movie, I Thought this was awesome but didn't know there was a manga(manwha) until i saw this thread. 
spend the past four weeks caught up and with the last chapter today. cool stuff.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 28, 2008)

Munsu is better than you Hatey ¬___¬


----------



## Mican (Jan 28, 2008)

this manga is very interesting.


----------



## Sin (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> I've got a question (maybe a plot hole?):
> 
> In the beginning of the series it was said that it was Hae Mo(n?) Su (the king), who gave Munsu the Mahai of a Shin Angyo Onshi. But if I remember correctly, Munsu was given the Mahai when he lived in the western lands.
> 
> ...


"Hae Mon Su" gave Munsu the Mahai when he went to find the "cure" for Kye (something or other =P This is hard). It was really Aji Tae, but Munsu would tell it as "Hae Won Su gave me the Mahai" since he's not exactly sure when the switch happened.

As to why, no idea.


----------



## Six* (Jan 28, 2008)

anyone else found the "I ate him the moment we met." really creepy?

Aji Tae = best villain ever.


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 28, 2008)

I see this manhwa is starting to get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Champloon (Jan 29, 2008)

only 2 more volumes to go and as it's main pimper it pains me so...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 29, 2008)

its sad that that this had to end early but it was one hell of a ride.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2008)

Muk said:


> this is only half of volume 17.
> 
> it starts at chapter 21 part 17
> 
> vol 16 ended at chapter 21 part 5


 
good catch. that's what i thought too, it's just too short to be full volume.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn, i can't remember where I left off. But I know there's been new chapters out for awhile now.

Think I left off with Munsu.... waking up? I can't remember.


----------



## Six* (Jan 29, 2008)

you're one chapter behind


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2008)

you are only a chapter behind


----------



## Ippy (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I've decided that Aji Tae is, quite possibly, my favorite villain in any manga I've ever read.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm only a chapter behind and I haven't read any for like 4 months?


----------



## CocoPuffs (Jan 30, 2008)

Muk said:


> this is only half of volume 17.
> 
> it starts at chapter 21 part 17
> 
> vol 16 ended at chapter 21 part 5



wow I didn't even notice, oh well found it on accident so I don't think I can the rest lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, that's probably where I am Six. Thanks.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of making a Wonsul set. He's been one of my favorites of this story.

And I agree that Aji Tae is one of the best villains in all of manga, I was sold when he fucking ate the king.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 31, 2008)

Personally, I fell in love with Aji Tae as a villian during the first "Perish" thing with Dosu. I mean, I thought he was a good villian up till that point, that that scene was just so badass that he jump up to a whole new level of awesomeness. Then everything that he did in the flashback was just cemented his position as one of the best villians of all time IMO. Normally I would dislike a villian as broken as him, but it just works for him 

Also Won Sul is pure win as well


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 31, 2008)

Aji Tae's "Perish" scene is probably one of my fav scenes in any manga. And his ideology/philosophy is pretty interesting. Especially about the world being two sides of a paper and humans creating "good" and "evil".  

He's probably my second or third fav villain. (I can't put him ahead of Johan)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 31, 2008)

since we're on this topic, i dont feel the same way about aji tae, to me he's just regular vilian. in my list Oro comes above all.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Guys I just discovered this thread and want to check out the manga, but the link is dead in post#1, can someone hook me up with the link?  Thanks


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 31, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Aji Tae's "Perish" scene is probably one of my fav scenes in any manga. And his ideology/philosophy is pretty interesting. Especially about the world being two sides of a paper and humans creating "good" and "evil".
> 
> He's probably my second or third fav villain. (I can't put him ahead of Johan)



When I first read that scene I went through a period of imitating it for like a solid month. Just me saying "Perish" to my friends at random times and pretending they'd exploded. They had no idea what the hell I was talking about but I knew. I knew. 

He reminds me of a better developed version of Sensui. But he does fall short to Johan.


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> since we're on this topic, i dont feel the same way about aji tae, to me he's just regular vilian. in my list Oro comes above all.


Oro is only a good villain for kids and young teenagers. For older, more mature audience, Aji Tae shits on Orochimaru in terms of villainity. Especially when you consider the scale and quality of their actions.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 31, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> since we're on this topic, i dont feel the same way about aji tae, to me he's just regular vilian. in my list Oro comes above all.



Well to each his own I guess.

As far as empty villains go he's pretty standard. Kishi kind of screwed him though with the whole 'I wanna meet my parents' thing or whatever it was. Why try and make us pity someone who killed the 3rd, tried to destroy Konoha, and experiments on people to cheat death.


----------



## Six* (Jan 31, 2008)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> Hey Guys I just discovered this thread and want to check out the manga, but the link is dead in post#1, can someone hook me up with the link?  Thanks


----------



## Ippy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I started to love Aji Tae after the first "Perish" scene, where he pwnt Dorso and Won Sul like nothing.

It was during the flashback, right after Kye Wol Han killed herself, when he killed all of those men, while giving that speech, that I considered myself a true tard.




It was just so.... evil!


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2008)

aja tae is a demon right?

or did i missunderstand the manga?


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> offtopic: probably i'm much older than you.


You know, even if you are, it seems to me that your definition of Aji Tae being a regular villain doesn't match that of a mature reader. (I know, that's a bit loud-mouthing there, but still...)

After all, Orochimaru is nothing but a character misformed by Kishi, with goals and philosophy are very common among shonen villains. Longing for some ultimate goal like immortality, ultimate knowledge and similar stuff, been all done to death, and in this case, pretty poorly executed.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 1, 2008)

oro plans both suck and fail while aji tae manipulated a whole kingdom have every one of them dancing in his palm aji tae was almost unstoppable every step of the way. how could you ever compare those 2.


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 1, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> since we're on this topic, i dont feel the same way about aji tae, to me he's just regular vilian. in my list Oro comes above all.



.......Perish.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 1, 2008)

looooooooooool
i wont give anymore reasons, this is what i think, the way i enjoy it, the way i admit things (manga wise). 
it's like oro vs aji tae thread, lol.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 1, 2008)

Muk said:


> aja tae is a demon right?
> 
> or did i missunderstand the manga?



As of the end of volume 15, that's the image I'm getting.  Though I don't think he has the same origins as other demons like Won Hyo (as in, born from Kaidaten).  But that's just me.

And Aji Tae ties with Johan as my favorite villain ever.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I should be as pimp as Aji Tae.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who here hates Sando for attacking her former allies?


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Aji Tae said:


> Who here hates Sando for attacking her former allies?


I do. Poor Bang Ja.

I didn't realize until then how much I liked Sando when she was with Munsu. It was like a brutal hit in the face.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thing is, she didn't so much betray them, but instead let herself get duped into believing Aji Tae, refusing to believe the word of anyone else.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, she didn't so much betray them, but instead let herself get duped into believing Aji Tae, refusing to believe the word of anyone else.


Geez, what the fuck is with you putting spoiler tags? The most recent scan is out a while ago, what's the point doing that? That's a thread to discuss SAO, isn't it?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just in case.

I know the pain of getting spoiled.

I suppose it was pointless, in hindsight.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Indeed it was pointless. Why don't we see other manga threads (or forums like Bleach and Naruto) constantly putting spoilers for events that happened a few volumes ago?

Because it would be a pain in the ass to spoiler tag something you've read quite a while ago, and it's just reasonable to assume that the readers of this thread will first try to catch up with the manga before posting or reading here again.


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 2, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, she didn't so much betray them, but instead let herself get duped into believing Aji Tae, refusing to believe the word of anyone else.



I still hate what she did though. Doesn't matter how it happened, the end result is the same.


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 2, 2008)

Im waiting for Munsu to smack some sense into her


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm also Anti-Sando. That damn whore.

But I've become a big fan of Mito, he's just badass for an old guy. =D Reminds me of Makarov from Fairy Tail.


----------



## tictactoc (Feb 2, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Aji Tae's "Perish" scene is probably one of my fav scenes in any manga. And his ideology/philosophy is pretty interesting. Especially about the world being two sides of a paper and humans creating "good" and "evil".



I prefer the scene with Wong Sul

Wong Sul: I want to die !!! I want to die !!!
Aji Tae: ? Well...die ? 
Wong Sul:


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 2, 2008)

The scene that gave me the most chills of Aji Tae was this one.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 2, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, she didn't so much betray them, but instead let herself get duped into believing Aji Tae, refusing to believe the word of anyone else.



That's still betraying someone. If Sando had the brains of a monkey then I might actually not hate her but that's not the case here. 

Like I said in a previous thread, betraying your own comrades is THE most despicable move IMO.


----------



## Six* (Feb 2, 2008)

I also didnt like what happened to sando, but come on. It's Aji Tae doing the tricking here, it's not like its comepletly her fault. Aji Tae is most likely controlling her, just like how he controlled won sul, and the _whole_ of jushin in the past.

Aji Tae is too much badass for Sando to handle, is all. 

------------------------------

I wonder what tactic munsu would use when they meet... knowing Munsu, it'll be harsh.  I wonder if it'll involve Mong Ryong at all... but sando sees him in aji tae.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 2, 2008)

i was sumwat happy when sando crossed over to the darkside since its pretty much given that the foreign girl would be sumwat her proxy.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> The scene that gave me the most chills of Aji Tae was this one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yeah, you would creep out if you zoom in to someone's face far away and he suddenly turns his eyes directly on you, and you even hear him speak: "Don't look at me"

Creepy...


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> That's still betraying someone. If Sando had the brains of a monkey then I might actually not hate her but that's not the case here.
> 
> Like I said in a previous thread, betraying your own comrades is THE most despicable move IMO.


But then you should also hate Won Sul, Yeong Sil, Eu Paso...


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> But then you should also hate Won Sul, Yeong Sil, Eu Paso...


It's kind of hard to do so...

I mean, all those you mentioned, they were villains from the first moment we met them. That we learn afterwards, that they were former allies of Munsu, won't make you hate them at all, because you weren't liking them for being "good guys" in the first place.

Sando, however, is a completely different case. A reversal, if you so will.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, they were good guys turned Aji Tae's dogs.

Sando was a good guy turned Aji Tae's dog.

Then they either left him willingly(Yeong Sil), were betrayed by him(Won Sul), or only left him to spare their own life by one of the good guys(Eu Paso).

Just because they were first introduced into the story as bad guys doesn't change the fact that they betrayed Munsu and Jushin to save their own hides.

At least Sando's just gullible.  The rest *knew* what they were doing.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> No, they were good guys turned Aji Tae's dogs.
> 
> Sando was a good guy turned Aji Tae's dog.
> 
> ...


...

You seem to have missed my point. The "fact" you just mentioned doesn't even have any weight in there.

I hate Sando because she grew on me as a good guy, but then turned "evil".
I don't hate Won Sul and Co. because they didn't grow on me as good guys, that turned "evil", because I knew them as "evil" first.

It's about what you felt first for a certain character. Having a good guy turning evil before your eyes will have a considerable greater impact than an evil guy, that was a good guy long before he was introduced.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, that's just illogical, but I suppose emotions are like that.

I'm looking at it from a logical standpoint, and a logical standpoint only.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh, that's just illogical, but I suppose emotions are like that.
> 
> I'm looking at it from a logical standpoint, and a logical standpoint only.


Feelings aren't exactly products of logic...but whatever.

It's not even illogical from my point of view.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2008)

Where do you guys get all your awesome SAO avys/sigs at? I'm going to need one. >.<

Won Sul or Mito would be awesome.


----------



## AtomCy (Feb 2, 2008)

Come onnnnn wheres vol 16+17 ??? I need my fucking dose, i need my fucking doseee!


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 2, 2008)

Sando got so easily tricked into being Aji Tae's dog that it's disgusting. Then she attacks Bang Ja like he was a piece of trash. If her life was at stake it would be different. Or even if she showed a bit of remorse. But nothing. She's just a tool. Aji didn't even showcase his demonic power and scare her shitless like he did to the others.


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Where do you guys get all your awesome SAO avys/sigs at? I'm going to need one. >.<
> 
> Won Sul or Mito would be awesome.


Haterade has a fucking gift. Whatever manga panel he chooses to modify instantly becomes an awesome set. It's scary.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 2, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> Sando got so easily tricked into being Aji Tae's dog that it's disgusting. Then she attacks Bang Ja like he was a piece of trash. If her life was at stake it would be different. Or even if she showed a bit of remorse. But nothing. She's just a tool. Aji didn't even showcase his demonic power and scare her shitless like he did to the others.



Pretty much why I hate her. 

If Aji Tae actually did more to trick her then I might have some level of sympathy for her but that wasn't even the case. 

And like Segan said, it also depends on the portrayal. She was portrayed as a good guy turned bad while Won Sul and the others were done in a different way.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 2, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Where do you guys get all your awesome SAO avys/sigs at? I'm going to need one. >.<
> 
> Won Sul or Mito would be awesome.


I'll make you one.

I know exactly which scan to use for Won Sul.

I made a gif a little while ago...

...but it's both a bit larger than the 1mb limit(which is why I didn't use it for long), and it's Won Sul getting pwnt by Sando, so yeah.

I'll just make you a quick scan rip.



Sin said:


> Haterade has a fucking gift. Whatever manga panel he chooses to modify instantly becomes an awesome set. It's scary.


All I do is take a scan, add a glow, and add a border.

Nothing special, really.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> Sando got so easily tricked into being Aji Tae's dog that it's disgusting. Then she attacks Bang Ja like he was a piece of trash. If her life was at stake it would be different. Or even if she showed a bit of remorse. But nothing. She's just a tool. Aji didn't even showcase his demonic power and scare her shitless like he did to the others.



I really think there is more to it then that. I mean, this is Aji Tae we are talking about here, he's not just some ordinary guy who just tried talking her into betraying her closet friends just because and she agreed because she felt like it. I think its been highly implied that he is controlling her in some "mystical" way and not just through simple human persuasion. I mean, look at her eyes in every chapter since she submitted to Aji Tae (and she only did that because she believe Munsu to be dead and honestly believe Aji Tae was a good guy). The change in her eyes I think is supposed to show that she is not really herself. I mean, go back to Volume 1 when Munsu first met Sando and she was being controlled by that lord guy. The first thing Munsu noticed about Sando was her eyes and how empty they were and that she must have been hypnotized. Her eyes are the same way now. I really don't think she can fully be blamed for her actions and she will likely break the spell Aji Tae has over her when it matters. I've avoided reading the raws and spoilers so I don't know for sure, that thats my gut feeling about it.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't help but show off my new Won Sul siggy. 

And I want to ask which of these would make a better avatar:

or


edit: and no, I did not copy Violent Man.  We just both have excellent taste.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2008)

The glow/blur makes it a spectacular sight.

I finally caught up with the recent chapters. Such a cliffhanger. =/


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2008)

Knuckle's so lucky =p


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 2, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I really think there is more to it then that. I mean, this is Aji Tae we are talking about here, he's not just some ordinary guy who just tried talking her into betraying her closet friends just because and she agreed because she felt like it. I think its been highly implied that he is controlling her in some "mystical" way and not just through simple human persuasion. I mean, look at her eyes in every chapter since she submitted to Aji Tae (and she only did that because she believe Munsu to be dead and honestly believe Aji Tae was a good guy). The change in her eyes I think is supposed to show that she is not really herself. I mean, go back to Volume 1 when Munsu first met Sando and she was being controlled by that lord guy. The first thing Munsu noticed about Sando was her eyes and how empty they were and that she must have been hypnotized. Her eyes are the same way now. I really don't think she can fully be blamed for her actions and she will likely break the spell Aji Tae has over her when it matters. I've avoided reading the raws and spoilers so I don't know for sure, that thats my gut feeling about it.



Well I also think that there is something more. Actually I'm hoping for it. But right now I'm just basing that judgment on what we've seen. Although I think it is more of her being fooled than under a spell tbh. When she saw Munsu she remarked how Aji told her that she would be fooled by an evil man or something like that. If she was under a spell than she wouldn't really need to be told that by Aji Tae.



Cipher said:


> I can't help but show off my new Won Sul siggy.
> 
> And I want to ask which of these would make a better avatar:
> 
> ...



Very excellent taste.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 3, 2008)

well sando was pretty much manipulated by aji tae easily. while the rest are so scared shitless of aji tae that they have no chioce but become aji tae dog.


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> well sando was pretty much manipulated by aji tae easily. while the rest are so scared shitless of aji tae that they have no chioce but become aji tae dog.


Let's see...

You have a guy walking around who casually blows up people without a gesture, but with just a word for the sake of fun. You think you're going to die, but then that guy turns to you and offers you to live. Are you actually going to say "Fuck you, I'm not going to become your dog" and die by those words? Or would you rather get your life spared?

Men of Munsu's caliber are few and far between. Even fewer guys have the luck to be immune against Aji Tae's power. Won Sul and the rest didn't have the luck. You really can't blame anyone for following Aji Tae, when there's no one else to follow.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> Knuckle's so lucky =p



Yes, yes I am. 


I have some pretty badass Won Sul pages if you want to make an avy or siggy out of them, Cipher.


And here's my personal favorite:


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2008)

how many chapters of SAO have been scanned?  OM has 66, is that all of them so far?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> Knuckle's so lucky =p


Want  one?


----------



## Cipher (Feb 3, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Yes, yes I am.
> 
> 
> I have some pretty badass Won Sul pages if you want to make an avy or siggy out of them, Cipher.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions!  I wanted an avy of Won Sul before the whole zombie thing, so I'll use that last one.


----------



## Sin (Feb 4, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Want  one?


If you wouldn't mind 

Any panel with Lou or Munsu will do.

Thanks ^^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks to Aji Tae's set, i'm going to start reading the manga!! 

it looks awesome!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 6, 2008)

Mito needs more badass pages.

Him lifting up that boulder was one of the best, though.


----------



## dwabn (Feb 6, 2008)

just started reading this manga and all i have to say is its awesome.

thank u guys for putting it in ur sigs so i could find out about it.


----------



## Sin (Feb 7, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Mito needs more badass pages.
> 
> Him lifting up that boulder was one of the best, though.


The one where they rescue everyone and he's leading the army has sig-potential.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

i also just got into this manga... its ... and once again its thanks to the ppl putting it in there sigs


----------



## Six* (Feb 7, 2008)

wow, it's kind of rare for this thread to be this active  

it's nice that more people are enjoying this series!


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I finally caught up but that cliffhanger was bullshit. I really do hope Sando is being tricked by more then what we've seen cause if she's really that gullible I don't know how much I can like her especially after attacking little Bang Ja like that. We'll see...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

it's over? 
Mansu had better get his babe  Sando back!!


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he got her back alright but he won't be enjoying the spoils of war


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

ha, i just found out how the series ended. 

edit:  omg Muk, thanks for the link!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

wallpapers for joo.


*Spoiler*: _warning, LARGE IMAGES!!!!_ 













and lol, semi-wallpaper! 





too bad if you've already seen them before!


----------



## Mori` (Feb 8, 2008)

too bad you're hotlinking ¬_¬


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

oh shit. lemme re-upload it again.

now that i've caught up, what lies next? 

how frequently do the ETC guys release the volumes?


----------



## Sin (Feb 8, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh shit. lemme re-upload it again.
> 
> now that i've caught up, what lies next?
> 
> how frequently do the ETC guys release the volumes?


Every like... forever ago T__T


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

that's why i hate catching up with manga series!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

shit.

i've been down for quite sometime now. after thinking for quite a bit, i realized it because of Aji Tae. what he did to Mansu's lady  was unforgivable!  lol, i cant remember her name anymore. 

bastard rapist. 

*negs mod Aji Tae.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2008)

He's so evil.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

btw, why did his hair become white?

and am i the only one who prefers Aji Tae with black hair??


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2008)

You read it too fast lol... you've missed some details.

It's known that he's a shapeshifter.  Aji Tae ate the king of Jushin and stole his identity.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

oh yeah, he's a shape shifter. i thought the when his hair turned white (just before he destroyed the country), something happened to him.. like an illness or something, like ukitake!


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 8, 2008)

I used to completely and utterly hate Aji Tae until he did that thing with the exploding soldiers and making all those guys like Won Sul shit them selfs. I still don't like him but I gotta respect some badass evil doing when I see it.


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2008)

besides being a shapeshifter

aji tae is the demon from their childhood right?

or did i misunderstand something?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, he's the demon from their childhood.

They woke him up, somehow.

If they hadn't fucked around with Aji Tae's seal, none of the shit in the series would have happened.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2008)

Which brings us to the question, what Aji Tae and his kind is (we met another one like him back in the earlier volumes) and who sealed him, and how they did do this.

Sadly, this question is never answered. Maybe we get a prequel from the author later on? About the origins of Aji Tae's kind...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

Aji Tae and his kind?? he's got a  race or something? i dont remember ever seeing another person like Aji Tae before.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 9, 2008)

^Remember the Zombietown Arc?


Also, I really want those two, Youn In-Wan and Yang Kyung-Il, to continue working together.  They did a fantastic job with this series, and I suspect that they'd have continued success with others.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

i guess i read the chapters too fast. 

i cant remember that arc. 

edit: is it the one where the young ones left their parents to die or what?? 
no, that's not it.


----------



## Champloon (Feb 9, 2008)

Vol 16 RAW if anyone wants:

SAO VOL 16 RAW


----------



## Cipher (Feb 9, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> i guess i read the chapters too fast.
> 
> i cant remember that arc.
> 
> ...



Remember the guy who brought the people who died from a plague back to life?  And then Munsu killed them all?  It was where Munsu got the mandrake needle from...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

Champloon said:


> Vol 16 RAW if anyone wants:
> 
> SAO VOL 16 RAW



i do!! thanks!!


Cipher said:


> Remember the guy who brought the people who died from a plague back to life?  And then Munsu killed them all?  It was where Munsu got the mandrake needle from...



oh yeah!!! now i remember.

hmm.. it's possible they're from the same race...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

How long is this one?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

How fast are they releasing? You think they'll have the two last volumes out by the time i've gotten past vol.15?
I go through this stuff pretty fast.


----------



## Champloon (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How fast are they releasing? You think they'll have the two last volumes out by the time i've gotten past vol.15?
> I go through this stuff pretty fast.



seriously doubt that volumes 16 and 17 will be done they aren't super fast with their releases


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Champloon said:


> seriously doubt that volumes 16 and 17 will be done they aren't super fast with their releases


Hmm ok, thnx. 
Maybe i should just wait awhile before getting in to this one then.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2008)

Six said:


> That's great!
> 
> how was the series?


The art is superb in my eyes. What's the release schedule? I wanna know how much time per chapter the artist has for those drawings.

The story is epic. Kinda reminded me of Berserk, vaguely, in a good way of course.


----------



## Six* (Feb 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The art is superb in my eyes. What's the release schedule? I wanna know how much time per chapter the artist has for those drawings.
> 
> The story is epic. Kinda reminded me of Berserk, vaguely, in a good way of course.


It's a monthly manga that comes out in japan first, but is made in korea. so yeah. and it's amazing cause a chapter ranges from 30+ to 50+ to 100+ pages  (the manga ended last year, though)

the artist must've worked really hard. :S
check out some of his other series' too cause the art is real awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2008)

So that means it'll take roughly until the end of the year for them to finish?


----------



## Six* (Feb 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So that means it'll take roughly until the end of the year for them to finish?


It's a possibility.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't believe that there is a Shin Angyo Onshi thread here at NF.  

I remember first reading SAO all the way back in 2005 when I visited Korea. 

Now I've caught up, but does anyone know where the entire vol. 17 can be found? I can only find an incomplete version that is missing the first couple of chapters.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 12, 2008)

haha, welcome to the fold, Zaru.

Shin Angyo Onshi = automatic win!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone have a link for the ost of the movie?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone have a link TO the movie? Or OVAs or whatever there is out.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Anyone have a link TO the movie? Or OVAs or whatever there is out.



its on veoh...

also 

and... anyone have a link for the ost of the movie?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 12, 2008)

No one wants to see that...

I'm tempted to delete that post just to keep anyone else from subjecting themselves to such shit...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 12, 2008)

Is the OVA really that shitty? I was about to watch it since my download for it is about done.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 12, 2008)

I was joking.

The battle scenes weren't bad, but somehow them mixed up the Zombietown arc and Sando vs. Mago together. :S

Also, the fucked up Sando's first bullet timing feat by having her cut those bullets in half... off screen!


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 12, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> I was joking.
> 
> The battle scenes weren't bad, but somehow them mixed up the Zombietown arc and Sando vs. Mago together. :S
> 
> Also, the fucked up Sando's first bullet timing feat by having her cut those bullets in half... off screen!



Yeah it isn't really that great.

But the ninja girl Sando fought wasn't Mago, but Magi, some kind of person that Yuji Tae brought back to life. 

I actually saw it in theaters in Korea.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2008)

Question, is this manga completed?

If not whats the latest chapter, and how long do updates take?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2008)

They're starting a new series?

What is it called?

Gotcha @ Random1257


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 13, 2008)

lol, it's been over for more than a year!? 

where have i been all this time!?


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2008)

is there anyone who wants to host the ova/movie on ddl?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 13, 2008)

i want the ost for it 

so far ive only got the op and ed songs...


----------



## ydraliskos (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey shinangyo thread, need info:

Stopped reading this like 1, 2 years ago, back when scans were at around volume 14, almost near the end of the flashback

Are they finally done with the series? It was just 3 volumes so they should have done this by now, do you know?


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 13, 2008)

ETC sure are taking their time.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2008)

is your friend.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 13, 2008)

oh shit!!

that website looks awesome Aji Tae (i hate your name. )



are the DDLs free? are they fast?


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not like these guys are being paid to do it. 

I'm so glad this is in Korean, I love being able to read it.  

Now if I only knew Japanese....


----------



## Cipher (Feb 13, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> They're starting a new series?
> 
> What is it called?
> 
> Gotcha @ Random1257



It's called something like Akuma Bengoshi Kurabara.  They recently did the one-shot.  I found it here while looking for SAO wallpapers (they've got a couple nice ones).  I'm glad my French skills are still in working order...

edit: I haven't seen a single other thing about this series, so don't ask.


----------



## Six* (Feb 14, 2008)

Cipher said:


> It's called something like Akuma Bengoshi Kurabara.  They recently did the one-shot.  I found it here while looking for SAO wallpapers (they've got a couple nice ones).  I'm glad my French skills are still in working order...
> 
> edit: I haven't seen a single other thing about this series, so don't ask.


lol, demon lawyer kurabara?

i wonder if a group'll pick this up...


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 14, 2008)

Do any of you guys still want the SAO gaiden chapters and the complete vol 17(including the first 3 being chapters)?


----------



## Six* (Feb 14, 2008)

there's also: Zombie Hunter from the artist but a different author.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2008)

Like I promised Aji Tae, I'm gonna start this series up now.  I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 14, 2008)

^ you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2008)

Chapter 60=Biggest mindfuck evar


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys, I'm trying to decide which panel to make a sig out of, which do you recommend?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 14, 2008)

Either are good choices, really.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 14, 2008)

Aji Tae, make me a  SAO gif sig. please!


----------



## Ippy (Feb 14, 2008)

What scene?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 14, 2008)

i dunno! too many good scenes!! 

brb.
*goes to search.

oh fuck! i was just going back to look for scenes for a gif... and then i noticed something i think i had missed before..

Had Aji Tae already eaten the king when the "king" was in England? or was that the real king?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 14, 2008)

that answers my question. 

Aji Tae, you are a bastard.   

i might be talking to you, Aji Tae of NF! 

can you use any scene you like for the sig?


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2008)

A good scene for a gif would be the scenes leading up to Munsu holding Aji Tae's head in the pic I posted (essentially the whole page) and then the following page of Munsu punching Aji Tae.

If only I had the skills


----------



## Ippy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thing is, I don't mind doing regular stills, but gifs are a pain.

They take far too long.

I'll end up saying yes, then won't even want to touch it for a few days.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 14, 2008)

wait... the one for your sig.. it's a gif right? lol.

i'll wait. 

thanks.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 14, 2008)

That was the nice way of saying "I don't really wanna..." 

If all you want a shiny still panel, then sure, but gifs are a nono...


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2008)

Bang Ja NOOOOO! 

*is on 61* 

Awesome manga btw


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 14, 2008)

how do you do it? i've got photoshop, i make my own sigs.. i can make gifs.. but it's making gifs from manga panels that i dont understand! 

edit: lord genome, welcome to the fold! 

fucking awesome manga FTW!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah I just started reading it, and its great.

Though these last few chapters have been crazy mindfucks


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2008)

Are any chapters after 66 scanned?

Or was that the end of the 15th volume?


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Are any chapters after 66 scanned?
> 
> Or was that the end of the 15th volume?


That's all we've got 

Awesome cliffhanger though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> That's all we've got
> 
> Awesome cliffhanger though.


Fuck >.<

I was excited to


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Fuck >.<
> 
> I was excited to


Tis something we must all go through 

On another note, new sig


----------



## Six* (Feb 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Tis something we must all go through
> 
> On another note, new sig


is that from the raw?


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2008)

Six said:


> is that from the raw?


Chp 48 

I wish I had the RAWs  (and knowledge to read them with )


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Now STFU, and GTFO if you nothing nice to say.


Hatey, that's not something your namesake would say, you know...


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2008)

It was a warning.

If he decides to ignore it, I'll get in character.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

Ooh, that I want to see. And I bet, ydraliskos is going to take the "challenge"

Anyway, since I'm too lazy to go through past pages, could someone provide me with dl links to vol 16+17 raws?


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

ok.. i don't see the greatness in this manga.. someone enlighten me!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG Aji Tae!!! 

your custom title is AWESOME!


----------



## Cipher (Feb 15, 2008)

tantan said:


> ok.. i don't see the greatness in this manga.. someone enlighten me!



...read it?

Great title, Aji Tae!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

tantan said:


> ok.. i don't see the greatness in this manga.. someone enlighten me!



read it  damn you 

and you will be enlightened


----------



## Champloon (Feb 15, 2008)

Muk said:


> sometimes it is good to look back a few pages
> 
> this is the full vol 17
> 
> ...



Thanks ive been looking for that
And i have to agree the epilogue was quite unsatisfying


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 15, 2008)

It sounds like a good manga, I'm checking it out now.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 17, 2008)

How many of Aji Tae's kind do you guys think there are?

We've already seen one, possibly two, so any guesses?

Also, why have the few others of his kind taken orders from him when they seem to have similar powers?  Simply more powerful?  Some other, yet to be revealed, reason?





@lk3mizt said:


> OMG OMG OMG Aji Tae!!!
> 
> your custom title is AWESOME!





Cipher said:


> ...read it?
> 
> Great title, Aji Tae!



You can get one too!

...you just gotta win a contest somewhere or be a member of staff. :/


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> How many of Aji Tae's kind do you guys think there are?
> 
> We've already seen one, possibly two, so any guesses?
> 
> ...


Or you can make the Aji Tae's Army usergroup where everyone in the group has that as their custom title 

It'd be a great way to advertise SAO


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 17, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> How many of Aji Tae's kind do you guys think there are?
> 
> We've already seen one, possibly two, so any guesses?
> 
> Also, why have the few others of his kind taken orders from him when they seem to have similar powers?  Simply more powerful?  Some other, yet to be revealed, reason?



I think we have seen exactly 3 so far. 

Aji Tae himself, Yuji Tae, and Gallimard. 

They all poses the ability to return the dead to life, and wings. 

I think Aji Tae was the most powerful since he took some of Gallimard's power and he devoured Hae Mo So. He also had the ability to enter the minds of people and replace a memory with his image. 

I am fairly sure he does this to Sando, Gallimard, Lou Ellis, and some other characters.


----------



## Six* (Feb 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Or you can make the Aji Tae's Army usergroup where everyone in the group has that as their custom title
> 
> It'd be a great way to advertise SAO


that's a great idea.


----------



## Gene (Feb 18, 2008)

Two new chapters by Etc are out.

Link removed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks Gene!!


----------



## Sin (Feb 18, 2008)

No wai 

*dws*


----------



## Six* (Feb 18, 2008)

wah!*explodes*


----------



## Sin (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh... Dear... God...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The beginning may be the most awesome pannel EVER. Munsu just goes over to Aji Tae and they talk like they're best friends with the subtle hatred in their words... FANTASTIC. The art in these two chapters was also specially amazing, great art. 

Munsu gathering forces from his travels as an Angyo Onshi was something I wasn't expecting, but it's welcomed. It's good to see he still has that aspect of "Legendary General Munsu".

Won Sul finally dying was a lot more emotional than I expected, that was really great. The emotion leading up to it, the faces of both of them, the tears, the art, AWESOME.

I don't quite get the whole tidal wave concept quite yet, but I'm hoping we get some more info soon. Just what could be Sando's true form? It really works well.

Aji Tae is once again the perfect villain, and Munsu is going back to his roots, it looks like some major stuff is coming up =D


----------



## Six* (Feb 18, 2008)

that was epic! as expected of SAO.

"Welcome to the East." 

and the new couple look good, both leaders of their independent countries.

*Spoiler*: __ 



as for sando... is she an animal? they showed a panel of that panther, and then they showed mong ryong who they specifically called a veterinarian...

that would suck though. 

but since this is SAO, its bound to be something awesome anyway. i mean SAO has always been like that. they give you so many hints on what will happen, and then something else entirely different happens. SAO for me is too unpredictable. 




awesome chapters are awesome.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2008)

those 2 chapters were awesome!!  

cant wait for the rest!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome chapters 


*Spoiler*: __ 



WON SUL NOOOOO!!! T_T I know he had to die, but its still sad.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 18, 2008)

lol. 

I completely misinterpreted the talk between Marlene and Mujang when I read it in Korean. 

Poor Won Sul... >_<


----------



## Kameil (Feb 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sul's death was epic.....


----------



## Ippy (Feb 18, 2008)

I want to know how Munsu plans to pull it off.

Thanks @ ETC for the new chaps(if they happen to be reading this)...


----------



## Six* (Feb 18, 2008)

any of you(who havent seen the raw!) really think sando is an animal?

i dont think so, cause SAO has been like that since the first chapter. they will always 'hint' you on so many things but not really say it(leading you to actually believe), then have something completely different. same thing w/ pyeonggang, and many other scenes.

SAO is awesome that way.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2008)

Im not sure what to think of Sando right now. Aji Tae is an awesome villian, though I like Johan from Monster more right now.

So this is the first update for SAO in like years right?

Think that there going to start coming out faster now?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 18, 2008)

What are you talking about?

They released a chapter just a couple weeks ago.

Now they have two more.

They're clearly active.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok.

Im just being a retard then 

Edit: Wait then what was with that huge fuss over how the scans arent complete even after some time? Or did I just horribly misunderstand that?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 18, 2008)

Some people are whiny, impatient, and annoying.

Not to mention, completely disrespectful of those that provide a free service to them.


----------



## Six* (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, and probably because the manga ended in the middle of last year, and that we havent caught up yet.

but its all cool.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 19, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Some people are whiny, impatient, and annoying.
> 
> Not to mention, completely disrespectful of those that provide a free service to them.



i think i know who this refers to. 


i wake fucking happy because i reading the 2 new SAO chapters was the last thing before i slept!


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh yes......my day is saved. Aji-tae is one nasty sonofobitch. I'm gonna enjoy watching him burn. Glorious 2 chapters. Thank you etc.


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Powerful chapters. 

The scene where we see Won Sul lying under the tree peacefully was beautiful(Shut up, I'm allowed to have emotions ).

Awesome chapters, I can't wait for more!!


----------



## Cipher (Feb 19, 2008)

It really _did_ get worse for Won Sul.   This manga is beautiful...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 19, 2008)

i hate how he croaks becoming a big monster and all.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

I doubt Munsu ever got used to see his closest comrades die by his commands.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 20, 2008)

Aji Tae delivers yet again.

I'm curious as to how Munsu plans on actually taking him on without the protection from Aji Tae's "Look of Death" because of the curse.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

yes he does. 

I hate you Aji Tae. 

he's the most evil character i've ever seen.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

Pretty sure Munsu is still protected by the side effects of the black magic curse.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> Pretty sure Munsu is still protected by the side effects of the black magic curse.



He isn't 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aji Tae, and Munsu both confirm this. Later at the end we see that Aji Tae is indeed able to start blowing up parts of Munsu's body.


----------



## Six* (Feb 20, 2008)

*new chapter out!*

here

someone's gonna finish 2 volumes soon...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

YEAH, BAYBAY, YEAH!!


----------



## Six* (Feb 20, 2008)

*absolute jushin! absolute jushin!*

yeah, it's finally war!  

and that has to be the coolest 'angyo onshi no odemashi da!' ever.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome chapter is awesome


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

Six said:


> *absolute jushin! absolute jushin!*
> 
> yeah, it's finally war!
> 
> and that has to be the coolest 'angyo onshi no odemashi da!' ever.



*QUOTED FOR TRUTH!!!!!*

fuck this chapter was sooooo damn gar!!!!  

i cant wait any longer to the rest...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn, even though Aji Tae is a pimp, I hate the damn guy. Poor Won Sul...


----------



## Sin (Feb 20, 2008)

OH SHI- 

A NEW CHAPTER.

This thread is getting exciting. Now, gentlemen, we need to promote our SAO-wub


----------



## Champloon (Feb 20, 2008)

lol wth i though i was in the TTGL thread for a minute

damnit im getting pissed that this manga is ending soon definitely needed more than 17 vols


----------



## Six* (Feb 20, 2008)

Question here.

is jushin = korea? or is it simply a state/kingdom within korea?

and is koguryeo, etc. part of jushin before its fall?


----------



## Cipher (Feb 21, 2008)

Epic.  Simply epic.

*fangasms*


----------



## Champloon (Feb 21, 2008)

Six said:


> Question here.
> 
> is jushin = korea? or is it simply a state/kingdom within korea?
> 
> and is koguryeo, etc. part of jushin before its fall?



I believe Jushin is actually a country made up by the author
though the country itself IS modeled off of feudal Korea


----------



## Six* (Feb 21, 2008)

Champloon said:


> I believe Jushin is actually a country made up by the author
> though the country itself IS modeled off of feudal Korea


lol, i know its made up. well actually its based off Joseon if i remember correctly.

anyway, so are the independent states now, all formerly part of jushin? 
i asked this because everyone was cheering absolute jushin. so after the fall of jushin, the country is still jushin?

and did ETC release a chapter now beacause it had an eclipse, and there was just an eclipse that occured IRL? funny.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 21, 2008)

the first thing i did when i woke up was to read the chapter again. 

Mansu is a god!


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2008)

damn 3 chapters to catch up to 

awesome


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

Now it makes all sense.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 It was Hae Mo Su who (unconsciously) freed Aji Tae.


----------



## Yak (Feb 21, 2008)

Goddamn, why did this chapter end with such a cliffhanger. 

The ending will be pretty epic and probably tragic.


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

Of course it's going to be tragic. Munsu said it himself, they have no chance of survival. It's gonna be one hell of a Pyrrhus victory.


----------



## Yak (Feb 21, 2008)

No, I don't mean just tragic. More like tragically tragic. Really deeply, soul-shattering, mindcrushing, soulmate-personal, cosmic-injustice level tragic. Yes.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice chap.


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

Yak said:


> No, I don't mean just tragic. More like tragically tragic. Really deeply, soul-shattering, mindcrushing, soulmate-personal, cosmic-injustice level tragic. Yes.


...

My, my...


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2008)

i loved the raw ending


*Spoiler*: __ 




 though it could have done without the epilogue


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont know if its going to be THAT tragic. This hasnt gone to Berserk level yet.

And I did originally think a lot of people are going to die, but Munso talking about how hes not letting anyone die before him helps a bit.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2008)

An all right chapter.
I'm a bit disappointed that Munsu didn't receive any power up though. He's been using guns and that Mahai since chapter 1, its gotten boring.



> but Munso talking about how hes not letting anyone die before him helps a bit.


Lies can calm the unsettled hearts of men.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 21, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> An all right chapter.
> I'm a bit disappointed that Munsu didn't receive any power up though. He's been using guns and that Mahai since chapter 1, its gotten boring.


I believe that's what the different side characters are there for, variety.

Also, personally, I like the fact that Munsu isn't getting a new powerup every other volume, like 90% of manga/wha/hua out there.


----------



## Six* (Feb 21, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> An all right chapter.
> I'm a bit disappointed that Munsu didn't receive any power up though. He's been using guns and that Mahai since chapter 1, its gotten boring.
> 
> 
> Lies can calm the unsettled hearts of men.


lol power ups.

what power up were you expecting?


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2008)

Six said:


> lol power ups.
> 
> what power up were you expecting?


White wings and power that rivals Aji Tae's


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2008)

> what power up were you expecting?


Magic spells, like Mito' or Hapki.



> White wings and power that rivals Aji Tae's


TBH, I was actually expecting this when he woke up.


----------



## Six* (Feb 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> White wings and power that rivals Aji Tae's


Yes, well they've done something much cooler than that 
they removed kye wol hyang's curse and made him completely vulnerable to aji tae. the complete opposite of what you were saying. 
------------------------

and about munsu's powers, prior to his curse(breathing problems), he was still the legendary general of jushin. so maybe he did some hapki or magic long ago.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually, Munsu, after temporarily lifting the curse to fight the Hwalbindang, showed that his strength and speed, sans curse, is quite formidable.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Actually, Munsu, after temporarily lifting the curse to fight the Hwalbindang, showed that his strength and speed, sans curse, is quite formidable.


Your sig is the reason I love Lou. Such a powerful demon(?), yet he still follows Aji Tae. Constant reminder of how awesome Aji Tae is.


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2008)

You don't actually know that Munsu is vulnerable to Aji Tae's powers. That's just what Yeong Sil believes.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 22, 2008)

Time to choose the next Manga of the Month, people!

I'm tired of shit shounen series winning it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2008)

i shall vote for SAO!


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2008)

Absolute Juushi-- err, Shin Angyo Onshi!!!


----------



## Champloon (Feb 22, 2008)

Aji said:
			
		

> I'm tired of shit shounen series winning it.



I think only one Seinen manga made it for MotM and that was berserk i believe

So SAO is going to be next damnit


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 22, 2008)

New chapter out at etc. c21 part4 i believe.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Munsu's gonna die


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2008)

*downloads!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2008)

chapter was awesome!!  

i'm tempted to go for the remaining raws!!


----------



## Cipher (Feb 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> You don't actually know that Munsu is vulnerable to Aji Tae's powers. That's just what Yeong Sil believes.



Well, he doesn't have Kye Wol Hyang's disease (which I think is TB) anymore.  If he doesn't have the cost of the spell, why would he have the benefit?

edit: Voted for SAO.  *Absolute Jushin!*


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2008)

My point still remains, you don't know. Aji Tae hasn't even tried to test it out.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2008)

21-4 epic chapter of an epic part

can't wait for the rest to be translated

and it answers the question whether or not munsu still has the illness


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2008)

He doesn't have the illness anymore, but he's dying. The cure of the curse probably did cost a gread deal of his remaining life time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't understand for it can just keep getting better? Freaking oath I love SAO (equally with Full Metal Alchemist). Maybe it's just because I read the most recent issue of Bleach which made this issue of SAO fifty times better


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 23, 2008)

I just got to chapter 24

Herds of scary Wild Rabid Rabbits? :rofl Gotta love the cutest scariest bunnies ever!


----------



## Ippy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm waiting until they complete the whole volume before I read on.

This manga is easily worth the wait.

Oh, and time for voting, people.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2008)

Aji Tae.. i fucking hate you! 

lol. Aji Tae, should i read the raw??


----------



## Ippy (Feb 23, 2008)

Dammit people... VOTE!

I refuse to allow Hitman Reborn to win again, when other, clearly superior manga, have their due! 


> Aji Tae, should i read the raw??


If you want. :S


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2008)

i've already voted! should i vote again? 

and lol, do *you* read the raw??


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, as far as I'm aware, Katekyo has been present longer around here in the forums than SAO, so it's not surprising, if they have more voters, simply because of the accumulated fans over time.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2008)

why did reborn get into the vote in the first place

they had one like errr a while ago

they should get a chance this quick around again


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 23, 2008)

oh well I done read it from 1 year ago.. now this thread makes me want to reread SAO O.o;;

ending..  
*Spoiler*: __ 



yes, a tragic ending. Munsu got killed by Aji Tae , Sando is still alive.. I don't think, Ending was rushed a bit.. did same for Island manhwa.. I most seen manhwa had tragic ending.. actually Munsu don't care about his life, do want to together with girlfriend (dunno name) in heaven.. he loves her more than everyone else..

I say death of munsu was epic..

my english sucks, sorry.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2008)

i should not have clicked that spoiler! 

and SAO is losing..


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> i should not have clicked that spoiler!
> 
> and SAO is losing..


It's so tempting NOT to click the spoiler D:

Also, @lk, go tell everyone in your FC to vote for SAO


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2008)

i was about to it..

btw, why aren't you in my FC?


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> i was about to it..
> 
> btw, why aren't you in my FC?




I don't do FCs these days, section banned myself from some of the FC sections


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 23, 2008)

I just read all of the available manga, and I really liked it.

I also voted for SAO


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2008)

oh i see.. 

well, hopefully, SAO will get more votes..


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh i see..
> 
> well, hopefully, SAO will get more votes..


Quit being lazy and use RAWs for your avvies 

ALSO, VOTE FOR SAO EVERYONE.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 23, 2008)

dude don't click my heavy spoiler..for non-done readers...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Quit being lazy and use RAWs for your avvies
> 
> ALSO, VOTE FOR SAO EVERYONE.




I dont have any raws.. 



Lucifer said:


> dude don't click my heavy spoiler..for non-done readers...
> 
> anyways I got good idea.. let's create a duplicate account



lol, dont let any mod see/hear you say that... i'm sure Aji Tae wont mind though..


----------



## Felix (Feb 23, 2008)

I dont quite get the concept of this Manga.
Its Korean, yet it's still considered Manga? Is it published in any Manga Magazines in Japan or something?

Other then that, Ill probably finish AA4 today and start reading this on one sitting. Similar to Berserk = Instant win in my book.


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 24, 2008)

c21 part 5 out. Man, i love those guys at etc.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> SAO... Anime?



Yeah, it has an OVA out with the first few arcs.  I haven't seen them myself, but Aji Tae said that they messed up the Zombietown arc and didn't do a great job with Sando.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 24, 2008)

New chapter was pure awesome, though I expect to less  Nice end of the Volume 16, but I am just sad that there is only one Volume left


----------



## Six* (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, volume 16 was done in a flash! 

one more volume to go! but tbh, i think the story can still be stretched to 3 volumes. i wonder how they'll fit all the story and all the fighting in one volume?


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

New set to commemorate my favorite bad guy (aside from Aji Tae)


----------



## Ippy (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn, vol 16 is done already?

I'll get to downloading in a little bit...


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

I just read the end of volume 16. WOW.

That was some amazing battle. I'm glad they managed to get the "unbeatable demons" part done, and now the humans at least have a shot 

Munsu seeing the Grim Reaper was unexpected, but it's a nice design. I can't wait until they meet Sando.

(if any of that needs to be spoiler tagged, please do so)


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> I just read the end of volume 16. WOW.
> 
> That was some amazing battle. I'm glad they managed to get the "unbeatable demons" part done, and now the humans at least have a shot
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the "grim reaper" is actually Won Sul. Not 100% sure, but pretty sure. 

I just wish the SAO universe could get fleshed out a bit more, like a Sando epilogue or something.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2008)

Won Sui?

won sui is really dead now. Mansu freed him from Aji Tae's evil.

damn, that chapter was unbelievable! I cant wait to see the next volume!!

etc keep up the good work!!


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2008)

Won Sul as the Grim Reaper...?

Meh, that's bullshit.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2008)

no he isn't 

@Aji Tae: OMG OMG OMG OMG

YOUR SIG IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Felix (Feb 24, 2008)

Look in the top fifty

This might save SAO and other Manga's in the future. Opinions?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 24, 2008)

Just started reading Shin Angyo Onshi. I'm on Volume Two. And it's proving to be really interesting.

To me Munsu seems like a mix between Guts, Ban, and Vash. Into one Badass character. Sando look's like she could've been a Claymore in a past life, lol.

On a different note, how do you guys think the Characters of SAO stack up in the OBD?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome chapter

I was expecting heavy losses in Munsus side, but there doing pretty awesome


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 24, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> Won Sui?
> 
> won sui is really dead now. Mansu freed him from Aji Tae's evil.
> 
> ...





Segan said:


> Won Sul as the Grim Reaper...?
> 
> Meh, that's bullshit.



lol. 

*Volume 17 Spoilers*: 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Honestly I don't know why Won Sul is being shown as the reaper, something to do with Munsu's and Won Sul's "connection".


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2008)

No

No

Spoil tag that whole convo please. Or just delete it. Something.


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> No
> 
> No
> 
> Spoil tag that whole convo please. Or just delete it. Something.


Lol. It was unexpected, but I clicked the tag D:


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2008)

I did to 

Which is why i was mad


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 24, 2008)

Why did you guys click the spoiler tag, when it says Volume 17 spoilers?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2008)

Well before I told you


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 24, 2008)

I had volume 17 spoilers before I edited my post. 

The only thing I changed was I added my thoughts on the matter into the spoiler. 

The manga scan was always in a spoiler tag, with the volume 17 warning.


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Random1257 said:


> I had volume 17 spoilers before I edited my post.
> 
> The only thing I changed was I added my thoughts on the matter into the spoiler.
> 
> The manga scan was always in a spoiler tag, with the volume 17 warning.


You can't just up and quote a convo like that, and then post your answer in a spoiler tag and expect people NOT to click it.

It's madness


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2008)

Random1257 said:


> I had volume 17 spoilers before I edited my post.
> 
> The only thing I changed was I added my thoughts on the matter into the spoiler.
> 
> The manga scan was always in a spoiler tag, with the volume 17 warning.


You had the scans in spoil tags, but You didnt have the original convo at first

Unless I was drunk


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's madness


Madness?

This is SHIN ANGYO ONSHI!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 25, 2008)

no no.. This is JUNSHIN!!!!


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2008)

That works, too.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL, that's true..


----------



## Sin (Feb 25, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> no no.. This is *ABSOLUTE* JUNSHIN!!!!


                             .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 25, 2008)

nice! 

i wonder when they'll start releasing vol. 17..


----------



## HKN (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there any forum for SAO?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 25, 2008)

We're working on it.


----------



## Felix (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm going to start reading this.
Anywhere I can get this Manga in Volumes? High quality preferably


----------



## Six* (Feb 25, 2008)

Arkanius said:


> I'm going to start reading this.
> Anywhere I can get this Manga in Volumes? High quality preferably


here


----------



## Felix (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Sin (Feb 25, 2008)

We're up by one in the MoTM gentlemen.

WE MUST WIN THIS!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2008)

What sucks is there still like 4 days left till the poll closes


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2008)

for real!?

*goes to advertise


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh, please, let SAO win. It's a high-level manga, story and art top-notch, it shouldn't lose to a series as generic and mediocre as Reborn...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2008)

then go advertise it!


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually, that post should've been in the poll thread.


----------



## Sin (Feb 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> Actually, that post should've been in the poll thread.


Then go repost 

SAO > KHR


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Then go repost
> 
> SAO > KHR


You're too late. Make some research before you post


----------



## Sin (Feb 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> You're too late. Make some research before you post


Touche 

You've won this round.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Touche
> 
> You've won this round.


Of course I won. It's impossible for me to lose.

At least in theory...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2008)

pls link me to that poll...


----------



## Sin (Feb 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> Of course I won. It's impossible for me to lose.
> 
> At least in theory...


All theories are meant to be disproved


----------



## Six* (Feb 26, 2008)

what this thread lacks... is an awesome first page, with visuals, intros, info, and downloads/links.


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2008)

someone needs to steal devilguys first post then XD

but you know i never understood the comment about why sando wouldn't be a human until i read the special volume 8

now i understand why aji tae has a special interesst in sando too


----------



## Munken (Feb 26, 2008)

Just finished reading vol 16 and holy shit this manga is awesome,
It started of a little slow but once I got to vol 3 it was impossible to stop. 

Definitely one of the best mangas i've ever read so far.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 26, 2008)

The ending of volume 16 was beautiful.

Kishi should take some notes on how to do summons from this manga. 

@Muk: Where can I get the special vol 8?

@Six: Type up a good sized OP, and if it's satisfactory, I'll change around who owns this thread.


----------



## Six* (Feb 26, 2008)

Muk said:


> someone needs to steal devilguys first post then XD
> 
> but you know i never understood the comment about why sando wouldn't be a human until i read the special volume 8
> 
> now i understand why aji tae has a special interesst in sando too


you meant the gaiden where sando first met mong ryong? If so, then didnt she came from the moon?

what munsu is suggesting, i think, is that sando is an animal. i mean there were hints.


bang-ja's question, asking munsu if he sees sando as a girl.
the flashback he had when a 'leopard' attacked him. (the leopard turned out to be a girl)
mong ryong. a veterinarian.
and finally, sando's pose each time she's with aji tae.

but even with this hints, i doubt im correct. the author is too good in making plot twists.





Aji Tae said:


> @Six: Type up a good sized OP, and if it's satisfactory, I'll change around who owns this thread.


I'll try and see if i can make one. but if anyone else wants to do it, that'd be great too.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow my thread got huge!^^ Feel free to change it or create a new one, I don't mind.

Volume 16 was absolutely perfect, I loved it. The last volume was awful though, it really ruined this awsome manga. It's as if they had to rush the end. 
I won't say more as I don't want to spoil it to you.

I don't believe in the theory of Sando being an animal. It would have been made clear at the end, and she was based upon a real woman from korean folklore, not a legend about a panther or anything similar.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Feb 26, 2008)

reinforcement has arrived!!
i just voted for SAO


----------



## Felix (Feb 26, 2008)

Just read the 16 volumes.
God damn, I'm itching for the 17 volume. SAO is GARepic.


----------



## Six* (Feb 26, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow my thread got huge!^^ Feel free to change it or create a new one, I don't mind.
> 
> Volume 16 was absolutely perfect, I loved it. The last volume was awful though, it really ruined this awsome manga. It's as if they had to rush the end.
> I won't say more as I don't want to spoil it to you.
> ...


hey i dont believe it either, im just pointing out the hints.

and besides, all characters are based on a korean folklore/historical figure, and they are never how they seem to be. like hwalbindang who's originally a man, but in the manga she's used as a woman.


----------



## Sin (Feb 26, 2008)

71-63 SAO.

Holy shit guys =O


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2008)

yes!


----------



## Six* (Feb 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> 71-63 SAO.
> 
> Holy shit guys =O


from your reaction, i was under the impression ETC released a bunch of chapters... 

then im like, oh.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 27, 2008)

Six said:


> hey i dont believe it either, im just pointing out the hints.
> 
> and besides, all characters are based on a korean folklore/historical figure, and they are never how they seem to be. like hwalbindang who's originally a man, but in the manga she's used as a woman.


Hong Gildong was inspired by a male fictional character, indeed. But SAO's Gildong remains very similar that one:


> He becomes a bandit for the people, and steals from the rich only to give to the poor. His popularity within the peasant society soars, and many view him as a hero. Because of this, he is wanted by the government under Yeonsangun and is marked as a national traitor.


SAO Chun Hyang and folklore Chun Hyang have only one thing in common: the engagement with Mongryong, which confirms that she is a woman. Munsu didn't want to see her as a human being because sandos are bodyguards, not necessarily friends, and because he tried to close his heart after all his trauma.
The author commented how he got the inspiration for sando and it made no doubt that she was a woman then. I agree that some symbolism could be taken as hints. But if Sando really is an animal, this manga has done a poor job with it. What kind of animal and why isn't she behaving in a more animalistic way?


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

I doubt that Sando (Chun Hyang) is any sort of an animal. Probably more like a humanoid-shaped supernatural being.

Kind of like Miss Hwang's (or whatever the name of the female Shin Angyo Onshi is) Sando.


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> The ending of volume 16 was beautiful.
> 
> Kishi should take some notes on how to do summons from this manga.
> 
> ...



here

its right between vol 8 and vol 9

well yeah and there was this thing with wings a long tail, long neck that flew by just when sando dropped down



so she also could be err a dragon or something


----------



## Six* (Feb 27, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Hong Gildong was inspired by a male fictional character, indeed. But SAO's Gildong remains very similar that one:
> 
> SAO Chun Hyang and folklore Chun Hyang have only one thing in common: the engagement with Mongryong, which confirms that she is a woman. Munsu didn't want to see her as a human being because sandos are bodyguards, not necessarily friends, and because he tried to close his heart after all his trauma.
> The author commented how he got the inspiration for sando and it made no doubt that she was a woman then. I agree that some symbolism could be taken as hints. But if Sando really is an animal, this manga has done a poor job with it. What kind of animal and why isn't she behaving in a more animalistic way?


Im actually quite familiar of chun hyang. I've seen other versions of her in other mangas, especially those done by CLAMP.

and . have you not read that I DO NOT believe she's an animal? Those are the hints the author gave us. Just like how he hinted that the evil sorceress is the angyo onshi on the very first chapter. just like how he hinted that On dal is the princess' brother. just like how he hinted that munsu killed kye wol hyang. the author have done it several times. all of those were hints, but they were never true.

it's what i think is good with SAO. instead showing us the reality, he gives out several hints, and what does he do in the end? make a twist to it! just like On dal. we were led to believe that he's the princess' brother but in the end, he turned out to be an illusion! im quite sure the author will give another twist on sando.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 27, 2008)

no new chapter yet... 

lol, those guys at etc should keep having anniversaries!


----------



## Cipher (Feb 27, 2008)

Sando's obviously not human, but she's not an animal like Mago is.  She's... whatever Miss Hwang's Sando is (she did say that they were alike).  And she fell from the sky... It's hard to tell.  I'd agree with Six, there's some twist in there somewhere.


----------



## Felix (Feb 28, 2008)

Is there an estimate on when Volume 17 Scan gets released? Or atleast some individual chapters.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2008)

after Mononoke/Aji Tae/Haterade's endless pimping of this mahnwa in the OBD convo thread I've started reading it.  I'm up to chp 5, pretty good so far, nothing really out and grabs me but not half bad.

question though:

Is SAO being flopped?  because I read somewhere that Mahnwa should be read right to left like western comics.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 28, 2008)

Six said:


> and . have you not read that I DO NOT believe she's an animal?


I had read your posts and thus knew your opinion. How does that forbid me from countering the "sando=animal" theory?


----------



## Felix (Feb 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Is SAO being flopped?  because I read somewhere that Mahnwa *should be read right to left like western comics.*


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Feb 28, 2008)

Arkanius said:


>


lol same reaction here


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 28, 2008)

Just read vol16 X3 oh SAO has such frustratingly awesome cliffhangers i can't believe it's going to end next volume. 

Sando vs Munsu


----------



## dwabn (Feb 28, 2008)

hold on have vols 16 and 17 been translated yet? i ve read their raws but no trans id love to read them and find out wat actually happens plot wise.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2008)

Arkanius said:


>



damn my retardedness when rushed.  meant to say left to right


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> While In-Wan Youn and Kyung-Il Yang were publishing manhwa in their home country of Korea, the writer/artist team dreamt of having their work released in Japan where it could find a larger audience due to the market size. After showing their work to various Japanese publishers, _Blade of the Phantom Mask_ debuted in the monthly manga magazine, , in 2001. As of December 2006, the series has been collected into 16  published by .
> Both In-Wan Youn and Kyung-Il Yang grew up reading and enjoying manga despite not knowing much about Japanese culture. In the same way, they believed that Japanese readers would enjoy reading a work drawn from a Korean cultural background as long as it was interesting. The creators work closely with a Japanese editor to ensure that the background details and story development were explained and easy for a Japanese audience to understand.




SAO is a manga.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> after Mononoke/Aji Tae/Haterade's endless pimping of this mahnwa in the OBD convo thread I've started reading it.  I'm up to chp 5, pretty good so far, nothing really out and grabs me but not half bad.
> 
> question though:
> 
> Is SAO being flopped?  because I read somewhere that Mahnwa should be read right to left like western comics.



You're right, Mahnwa is supposed to be read left to right.  Thing is, SAO is a manga.  The pages are produced in Korea by the artist, it and it and the script are sent to a translator is Japan where it is published.  So it's made in traditional manga style, right to left.  It's actually cool to see that manga is moving away from the whole "manga is for Japanese mangaka only" trend.

edit: snap, Gene beat me.


----------



## Muk (Feb 29, 2008)

Six said:


> Im actually quite familiar of chun hyang. I've seen other versions of her in other mangas, especially those done by CLAMP.
> 
> and . have you not read that I DO NOT believe she's an animal? Those are the hints the author gave us. Just like how he hinted that the evil sorceress is the angyo onshi on the very first chapter. just like how he hinted that On dal is the princess' brother. just like how he hinted that munsu killed kye wol hyang. the author have done it several times. all of those were hints, but they were never true.
> 
> it's what i think is good with SAO. instead showing us the reality, he gives out several hints, and what does he do in the end? make a twist to it! just like On dal. we were led to believe that he's the princess' brother but in the end, he turned out to be an illusion! im quite sure the author will give another twist on sando.



whatever the name of the guy that found sando first was ...

like he said he's been up for 3 days not having eating or drink correctly

and in front of him appears sando XD

so he might have just imagined things

but to him sando is sando and that's all there ever needs be.


----------



## Six* (Feb 29, 2008)

yet another hint, huh. 

i wonder how long the battle between munsu and sando will take... arg! why does it end in volume 17!?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2008)

So gents, SAO is in page 3. Did you scallywags allow that defeat in the MotM get yer?


Anyway, good gosh, the enemies are dropping faster than the speed of light. Rush job is rush.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Just reached chapter 50. I must say Chapter 49 should be considered a Manga Stand Alone Masterpiece.

I've never seen a Lord of the Rings esque type battle done in manga pages, and done so skillfully. Truly a work of art in its own right. I love Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 10, 2008)

damn, i thought there was a new release! 

yeah, SAO > all.


----------



## Freija (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't post unless there's a new release, i got trapped


----------



## Felix (Mar 10, 2008)

Here I was with my pants down already.
DAMN YOU


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2008)

anyone know anything about volume 17?


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow....and i thought its out.....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2008)

feck. 

I rushed in here thinking it was out!


----------



## Six* (Apr 4, 2008)

sigh...............


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2008)

I was excited


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 5, 2008)

Dangit Genome.

Made me excited for nothing.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2008)

Muk said:


> anyone know anything about volume 17?


Just check ETC's website for updates...


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2008)

well the site isn't saying anything, has anyone been in their chat/????


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2008)

Muk said:


> well the site isn't saying anything, has anyone been in their chat/????


It means, you will have to wait.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 27, 2008)

this manga is F-ING EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder if they will ever make it into an anime...

If anyone does...it better be EXACTLY (and *I MEAN EXACTLY*) like the manga. 
Now THAT would be something...


----------



## Molekage (Apr 27, 2008)

^theres a movie form of it

tis great, i agree, i just picked it up

for some reason, this reminds me an aweful lot of the manga black cat, with some of the powers that are exhibited in this manga


*Spoiler*: __ 



also, SANDO COME BACK


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn it i thought it got updated


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 27, 2008)

wait? what? a movie form? I've never even knew/heard of this.

Do you have a link to it or something like that?

EDIT: nvm...the movie is licensed in North America by ADV Films. 

But I was hoping for an anime series not a movie.


----------



## Six* (Apr 27, 2008)

i thought it was an update


----------



## Sawako (Apr 27, 2008)

Six said:


> i thought it was an update


 Me too!


----------



## Majeh (Apr 27, 2008)

any1 know when vol 16 will be scanned so i can hit the pimp project up for the full volume?


----------



## Six* (Apr 27, 2008)

well ETC said they'll update soon... or something.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2008)

vol 16 is already complete

we are all waiting on 17 ... ETC has 16 somewhere on their site =]


----------



## Majeh (Apr 27, 2008)

Muk said:


> vol 16 is already complete
> 
> we are all waiting on 17 ... ETC has 16 somewhere on their site =]



what is the site address?


----------



## Felix (Apr 27, 2008)

God damn it stop doing this.
It's pissing me off... God damn trap


----------



## Sawako (Apr 27, 2008)

Majeh said:


> what is the site address?


Here you go: here


----------



## Majeh (Apr 27, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Here you go: here



ty............


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally went back to the manga, and I am not disappoint. The Ondal Pyegang story was epic. The author note at the end made it even better. Pure win. This manga makes my top ten now just from this arc.

I'm also glad I have lots of chapter to read... and no waiting. Ha!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 3, 2008)

An update at last!!

It's not a new chapter unfortunatly, but Etc... just released a new chapter from the Shin Angyo Onshi Gaiden, this one is about Won Sul's past. You can get it by DDL at Etc's website.


*Spoiler*: __ 



really well done IMO. I had a feeling Won Sul had a past like that. Plus the connection between the Demon Queen and Won Sul was a pretty nice twist, I though the little girl looked familiar. Kinda sad that she ended up dieing now, but definatly adds a new side to the story.




Now just have to keep waiting for volume 17


----------



## lavi69 (May 3, 2008)

does anyboy have a link to the first gaiden?


----------



## Felix (May 3, 2008)

IT'S A TRAP 

Well at least it was an update


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> An update at last!!
> 
> It's not a new chapter unfortunatly, but Etc... just released a new chapter from the Shin Angyo Onshi Gaiden, this one is about Won Sul's past. You can get it by DDL at Etc's website.
> 
> ...


Yay! At least it's something (although I'd prefer volume 17  )

I liked that gaiden though. Kind of sad.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 3, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> does anyboy have a link to the first gaiden?



Etc's website

Its the OSA-LOGY one


----------



## Six* (May 4, 2008)

wah, i saw that book somewhere in the bookstore and it was thick! does that mean there are more gaidens?

and the chapter was short but epic.


----------



## Ippy (May 4, 2008)

Kadaiten almost seems innocent, deceptively so.


----------



## abakuskulram (May 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Does anybody think that the reason the demons were able to come to earth is because aji tae was awakened/released since it seems like demons, sando and aji tae are closely linked.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 6, 2008)

a gaiden was released?

*downloads!


----------



## lavi69 (May 6, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think that the reason the demons were able to come to earth is because aji tae was awakened/released since it seems like demons, sando and aji tae are closely linked.




*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought aji tae was that little kid in the new gaiden, which means the demons are coming about cos aji tae wanted to come to earth am not too sure about that tho


----------



## KLoWn (May 6, 2008)

Man, i just finished all 71 chapters in 2 days and goddamn! This manga is fuckin awesome!
When is ch.72 comming out?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 6, 2008)

^^^ me too...my eyes were like blood-shot read. man, they hurt. 

by the way, what's this I hear about a gaiden...does anyone have a link, preferably MU.

EDIT: nvm, I found the link; it was on page 36.


----------



## Six* (May 6, 2008)

awesome set klown. 

@stud: there are 2 gaidens: one for wonsul and one for sando.  just in case you dont know yet.

and wouldn't it be awesome if there will be a volume release?


----------



## Millennium Earl (May 8, 2008)

alright, so i caught up. this thing ends at what volume?


*Spoiler*: __ 



also wow @ munsu's actions when he met with aji tae right before their battle.. 
when he got in his face and said 'hey you', i actually cringed.  then he blew him a kiss.  Yikes!  i understand there's fan service, but wow 




the artist who draws this manga is top tier though.  easily one of the best i've seen.  i'd rank the guy who drew death note/blue dragon as top as well, miura, etc


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2008)

Millennium Earl said:


> the artist who draws this manga is top tier though. easily one of the best i've seen. i'd rank the guy who drew death note/*blue dragon* as top as well, miura, etc


 

i agree with blue dragon. that was indeed one of the best. too bad it finished pretty soon though.


----------



## abakuskulram (May 8, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i thought aji tae was that little kid in the new gaiden, which means the demons are coming about cos aji tae wanted to come to earth am not too sure about that tho




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



It looked like that was kaidaten and not aji tae, also aji tae wasn't from the moon, he was sealed in a cave


----------



## Lord Jure (May 11, 2008)

Not that I want to hurry anyone but is there any prediction when next volume might be released? Like a month, 2 months, a year?


----------



## Ippy (May 11, 2008)

Millennium Earl said:


> the artist who draws this manga is top tier though.  easily one of the best i've seen.  i'd rank the guy who drew death note/blue dragon as top as well, miura, etc


His name is Yang Kyung-Il.


----------



## Segan (May 11, 2008)

I have no idea, how one could possibly call the artist of "Blue Dragon" top-tier...let alone Death Note.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> I have no idea, how one could possibly call the artist of "Blue Dragon" top-tier...let alone Death Note.



Because as far as weekly series go, he is _easily_ top tier when it comes to art. I don't even see any room for debate on the topic to be honest. Though personally I think his artwork on Hikaru no Go is his best, now that was some really great artwork.


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> I have recently discovered this amazing manga. It's epic, there are magical powers and sword fights yet it is not a "shounen".
> The hero is an adult (at least in his 30s in my opinion) who despises vapidly good natured speeches (he would undoubtly bitchslap Naruto^^) and people who rely on so-called miracles, yet he is very admirable. He is supposedly the one Angyo Onshi (an agent of the king who brings justice by means of a medal that can summon phantom soldiers) who survived the destruction of Jashin, the heart of the kingdom.
> 
> A few qualities of Shin Angyo Onshi:
> ...



You have me hooked, good description.

Except, the porn was the highlight of Tenjo Tenge 

Thanks to The HxH Folks, going to check this series out on your recommendatino!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> You have me hooked, good description.
> 
> Except, the porn was the highlight of Tenjo Tenge
> 
> Thanks to The HxH Folks, going to check this series out on your recommendatino!



As a fellow HxH fan, I have very little doubt you will love Shin Angyo Onshi. Not that they are that similar though, besides the fact that they are both awesome series 

Glad to see another new reader


----------



## Power16 (May 14, 2008)

Finally caught with this masterpiece so what's the happening with Vol 17? Still being translated or what? 

Would be quite a disappointment if i reach so close to the ending but couldn't find out what happens!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 14, 2008)

welcome to my world. 

the wait is killing meh!


----------



## Segan (May 14, 2008)

Do it yourselves, if you can't wait


----------



## Power16 (May 14, 2008)

Is it at least in the making? All i need to know is that it will be coming and i don't mind waiting since i am an HxH reader, if you get my drift.


----------



## Champloon (May 15, 2008)

etc normally releases it in chapters though when all the chapters for the vol are done they set up a vol dl for everyone

though from the wait on vol 17 it seems they may be releasing the whole vol in one go


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 15, 2008)

I am catching up to this manga ..... I am at Chapter 48 atm X3 X3 

and boy do I love it  

The artwork is awesome ...... some places just make you go


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2008)

welcome to the awesomeness SAO

and welcome to the agonizing wait =]


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 15, 2008)

As power16 said ... I follow HxH so i can take the pain  

So, what is the deal with the wait for the next volume ? hiatus ? No one to scan the volumes ?


----------



## p-lou (May 15, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> As power16 said ... I follow HxH so i can take the pain
> 
> So, what is the deal with the wait for the next volume ? hiatus ? No one to scan the volumes ?



As far as I know there is a raw of vol 17 around and there's a group working on it.  We're just waiting for scans to be released.  They may just be taking their time since its the last volume.


----------



## friendlyaggie (May 15, 2008)

*any other manga as good as SAO?*



KLoWn said:


> Man, i just finished all 71 chapters in 2 days and goddamn! This manga is fuckin awesome!
> When is ch.72 comming out?



Not only did I do this for SAO, but Gantz and Berserk as well. Now I face an agonizing wait on all 3 manga. Can anybody suggest similar manga worth making your eyes bleed?


----------



## KLoWn (May 15, 2008)

friendlyaggie said:


> Not only did I do this for SAO, but Gantz and Berserk as well. Now I face an agonizing wait on all 3 manga. Can anybody suggest similar manga worth making your eyes bleed?


Hellsing.
Alucard >>> All.


----------



## lavi69 (May 15, 2008)

p-lou said:


> As far as I know there is a raw of vol 17 around and there's a group working on it.  We're just waiting for scans to be released.  They may just be taking their time since its the *last volume*.



WTF!!! last volume!! thats devastating


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 15, 2008)

Knowing that SAO is gonna end is sadder than the wait for the scan


----------



## friendlyaggie (May 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hellsing.
> Alucard >>> All.



I forgot to mention I read Hellsing already. Off topic, but what's the status on that manga?


----------



## KLoWn (May 18, 2008)

friendlyaggie said:


> I forgot to mention I read Hellsing already. Off topic, but what's the status on that manga?


Dunno, ain't keeping track of when the chapters are comming out.
Mangaka is pretty slow when it comes to releasing that shit too.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2008)

no hellsing until the next month! 

I wont mind taking a look at the SAO votume 17 raw nao. The wait is becoming unbearable!


----------



## Cipher (May 18, 2008)

friendlyaggie said:


> Not only did I do this for SAO, but Gantz and Berserk as well. Now I face an agonizing wait on all 3 manga. Can anybody suggest similar manga worth making your eyes bleed?



If you aren't already keeping up with it, read Vagabond.  The art is just as good as Shin Angyo Onshi, though it has a rougher style, and the story is great.  It's currently keeping me occupied while I wait for Volume 17.


----------



## lavi69 (May 19, 2008)

Cipher said:


> If you aren't already keeping up with it, read Vagabond.  The art is just as good as Shin Angyo Onshi, though it has a rougher style, and the story is great.  It's currently keeping me occupied while I wait for Volume 17.



blade of the immortals worth a look too


----------



## Ippy (May 19, 2008)

Well, we know that they're still alive, due to them recently releasing Won Sul's Gaiden.

Just gotta wait.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 22, 2008)

Once more, I come with news of an update, which is unfortunatly not a new chapter 

Etc just released part of the SAO guidebook translated, which comes with some nice color pages (ddl on their website). My personal favorite is this one:



Awesome pic 

Now if only v17 would be released soon...


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 22, 2008)

Been reading this since a few weeks ago and this is dayuumm good 

Kinda sucks that SAO is only about 70+ chapters


----------



## Six* (May 22, 2008)

chapters range from 30 to 50 to 100 pages though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 23, 2008)

Manga gets even better than it already is when Aji Tae appears. In all his epicness.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

Six said:


> chapters range from 30 to 50 to 100 pages though.



I know, but I was hoping it would stretch out til vol. 20+ 



Knuckle said:


> Manga gets even better than it already is when Aji Tae appears. In all his epicness.



True that..


----------



## Ippy (May 23, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Manga gets even better than it already is when Aji Tae appears. In all his epicness.


i noe rite

Seriously, the flashback portion of SAO is one of the best flashbacks in manga, IMO.  Not only the war against Kaidaten, but also the political games Aji Tae was playing, in addition to the entire Munsu/Kye Wol Han thing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 23, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly, flashback chapters are usually boring to me *cough*Bleach/TenjouTenge*cough* But the flashback chapters in Shin Angyo Onshi was my favorite part of the manga.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2008)

nooooooooooooooo

i almost cried there

story to emotional

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

soooooooo good


----------



## Six* (May 24, 2008)

which chapter you in?


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2008)

the new one that was released

the extra guide color book


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2008)

Im on volume 10, flashback are starting, and its been awesome till now. Fuck me the art is good.

And how stupid is Chun to believe Aji Tae? I'm sure she should realise that Munsu can't die that easily


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 29, 2008)

I agree completely about the Flashbacks part ... the whole thing was so seamlessly connected .... it was just awesome. 

@CMgogo - well, Seinen manga usually tend to have better art than their Shounen counterparts. 

Did you guys check out the extra chapter that was released ?? 

There is one in which Chun Yang's past is shown ...


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

> There is one in which Chun Yang's past is shown



The one where she fell from the sky? It was interesting, Mong Rydong was so unlucky, he was so close to hitting that aswell.


----------



## Midus (May 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im on volume 10, flashback are starting, and its been awesome till now. Fuck me the art is good.
> 
> And how stupid is Chun to believe Aji Tae? I'm sure she should realise that Munsu can't die that easily



Only part in the whole Manga where I was l doubted the Author . Some random guy comes up to her and tells her that he died and she just believes it. I guess he used some type of ability on her.


----------



## Lusankya (May 29, 2008)

Midus said:


> Only part in the whole Manga where I was l doubted the Author . Some random guy comes up to her and tells her that he died and she just believes it. I guess he used some type of ability on her.



Well, Aji Tae is supposed to be extremely charismatic and cunning whereas Chun  Yang is pretty much the vulnerable and trusting type.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 29, 2008)

I also agree that Sando got deceived too easily...I thought she had a bit more spirit than that


----------



## Ippy (May 29, 2008)

Aji Tae made it clear that she wasn't human, and considering the scope of his powers (reality warping, shape shifting, killing ppl with looks), would it be so hard to imagine that he could mentally influence her?

I mean, we're talking about a guy that managed to convince an entire country to kill off all of their ugly people.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> Well, Aji Tae is supposed to be extremely charismatic and cunning whereas Chun  Yang is pretty much the vulnerable and trusting type.


]the other thing is

Aji Tae previously had aided Chun a few times before and thus already established a relationship with her. To tip the scale over into his favor was almost too easy


----------



## Ippy (May 29, 2008)

Muk said:


> ]Aji Tae previously had aided Chun a few times before and thus already established a relationship with her. To tip the scale over into his favor was almost too easy


.... or this.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2008)

though i do wonder ... did chun ever know his name?

did he ever tell her his name or did she ever find it out?


----------



## Six* (May 29, 2008)

i seriously think sando's not her real self. she even cut down bang ja. 

she could be under serious mind fuck from aji tae.


----------



## Munken (May 30, 2008)

FUCK YES, FIRST PART OF VOL 17 OUT!

SAO v17 c21-part6


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 30, 2008)

Yay, I don't mind they release it a chapter a time.


----------



## Lusankya (May 30, 2008)

Yes, the wait is over! Nice chapter! That old dude is pretty cool! And RIP to those two.....


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2008)

finally the wait is over

now for the final volume and the most heartbreaking parts =[


----------



## Nikitaa (May 30, 2008)

man, i love SAO.. just started it like a week ago and finished it yesterday.. my fave character is won sul (and sando.. oh and mong ryong)  

*downloads*


----------



## Cold (May 30, 2008)

Hm, I've already looked at the raw, so I'll wait for the full release.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 30, 2008)

wow, that was mind blowing.
i'm just amazed.


----------



## Six* (May 30, 2008)

simply epic. as expected of SAO.

i know sao is already made into a movie but madhouse should pick this up and animate all volumes into a 70+ episode series. 

and it's nice that ETC is picking let's bible and other manga's from the author and mangaka of SAO. but i wonder why the authors picked to continue let's bible than demon lawyer kukabara... the latter would've been cooler...


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 30, 2008)

vol. 17 out!?! 

DOWNLOADS!


----------



## KLoWn (May 30, 2008)

Shite, i wanted the full volume, but this is way better than nothing.


----------



## Sawako (May 30, 2008)

EXCELLENT NEWS!!! Downloading now!


----------



## Gene (May 30, 2008)

Six said:


> and it's nice that ETC is picking let's bible and other manga's from the author and mangaka of SAO. but i wonder why the authors picked to continue let's bible than demon lawyer kukabara... the latter would've been cooler...


Let's Bible is on-going? 

Also epic chapter is epic.


----------



## Sin (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Six* (May 30, 2008)

^ It should have a title and description. like one of those witty posters you see around the net.  that'd be awesome.


----------



## Sin (May 30, 2008)

Six said:


> ^ It should have a title and description. like one of those witty posters you see around the net.  that'd be awesome.


No idea what you're talking about 

I might make it my sig tho 

Edit: Oh, a motivational poster, yes, that would be awesome indeed 

Edit2: "Sword Ki" - "Because size doesn't matter"


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2008)

simply mindblowing! I hope those guys at etc continue releasing the chapters everyday like they did with vol. 16!


----------



## Lord Jure (May 31, 2008)

Woot.

I was all HELL YEAH when I saw the chapter is here. Of course, there was 30 people around me at the time and they all looked at me like I am nuts... I didn't care, after all... I was reading SAO.


----------



## Cipher (May 31, 2008)

Must...resist reading...until the full volume is out....


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2008)

don't just go read it

its worth every page =]


----------



## Weebl (May 31, 2008)

Epic manga is epic. I agree that madhouse or Bones should animate this :WOW


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

I just started reading the manga and I have to say, this shit is epic


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2008)

i think i'll reread this manga just for the epicness it is


----------



## Sawako (May 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit, I really don't want Munsu and Sando to fight. 





Cipher said:


> Must...resist reading...until the full volume is out....


Just read it!


----------



## Segan (May 31, 2008)

I've seen the whole raw anyway. So it's all good for me


----------



## Cipher (May 31, 2008)

I caved in and read it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*
@#?!&!*  Epic! 




 I love this manga.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 1, 2008)

Epic chapter is epic.  Can't wait for the rest of the volume.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eul Paso.   Going out like the crazy friend he was.


----------



## Majin Kefka (Jun 1, 2008)

I think somethings wrong with my friend, he quit reading it after the first 2 volumes.  I told him it gets incredibly epic, but he wont read it.  Sweet chapter but it sucks that its the last volume


----------



## p-lou (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ I agree.  There is something wrong with him.  But if he doesn't want to read it, too bad.  It's his loss.

And while I do think it's sad this is the last volume, I'd much rather it end now going full speed than be dragged out for too long.


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2008)

Majin Kefka said:


> I think somethings wrong with my friend, he quit reading it after the first 2 volumes.  I told him it gets incredibly epic, but he wont read it.  Sweet chapter but it sucks that its the last volume


It's a matter of preference.


----------



## Majin Kefka (Jun 1, 2008)

p-lou said:


> ^^ I agree.  There is something wrong with him.  But if he doesn't want to read it, too bad.  It's his loss.
> 
> And while I do think it's sad this is the last volume, I'd much rather it end now going full speed than be dragged out for too long.



I think it should have gone to around 20 volumes. that would be perfect imo.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 1, 2008)

Has the author started on his next work yet?

Oh and Segan can you give me a link to the vol. 17 raw. Please and Thank you


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Am I the only one that didn't care about neko boy death's like that?  The kid hardly did anything awesome in my eyes..though he wasn't a nuisance at the same time.



Majin Kefka said:


> I think it should have gone to around 20 volumes. that would be perfect imo.



I concur as well :WOW


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 2, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Am I the only one that didn't care about neko boy death's like that?  *The kid hardly did anything awesome in my eyes..*though he wasn't a nuisance at the same time.


I can't even remember anything he did...did he even do anything?


----------



## Six* (Jun 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I can't even remember anything he did...did he even do anything?


Well... he used to guard ms hwang back when she was captured. which reminds me of the irony this manga just portrayed... the kid used to be her enemy/captor and now he dies for her! hey i just realized that. 

And i agree with the manga stretching out til volume 20. i don't mind the manga being fast paced, but it just looks a tad bit rushed the way things are going. especially that one guy munsu saved baaack in chapter 3 who suddenly turns up as this cool dude who's like munsu's bestfriend. i mean it's cool. but it would've been better if they gave him a role earlier, or involved him in an arc that would've made his relationship with munsu more realistic.

but hey.  SAO is awesome.


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Am I the only one that didn't care about neko boy death's like that?  The kid hardly did anything awesome in my eyes..though he wasn't a nuisance at the same time.



Erm...wasn't that kid the one who decapitated Kaidaten? That's a damn big feat...


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> Erm...wasn't that kid the one who decapitated Kaidaten? That's a damn big feat...


no that was ms hwang's sando that killed kaidaten the second time. the big eyed loli.


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah, now I remember. It was the kid from the Hwalbindang, right? The one that was around Munsu, when Munsu was in his death sleep?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

Man they're rushing the last few chapters, I thought we'd get some of Bang Ja's back story or some sort of conclusion to it but what the hey, last few chapters have been pretty epic.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 3, 2008)

I got confused, so was the guy Munsu was fighting the first king of Jushin?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep apparently Aji Tae did an Orochimaru and summouned him from the dead.


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> Ah, now I remember. It was the kid from the Hwalbindang, right? The one that was around Munsu, when Munsu was in his death sleep?


yeah, it's that kid... and along w/ taeyu, they're the only survivors of hwalbindang. he also used to guard ms hwang's cell when she was captured by hwalbindang.

long spellings are long. >.<


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2008)

who did munsu rescue in chapter 3 turning out to be his best buddy? i dun remember


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2008)

Muk said:


> who did munsu rescue in chapter 3 turning out to be his best buddy? i dun remember


In classic 3, or chapter 3, the guy (along with his people) that he rescued from the yojin tribe.

i'm talking about this guy that munsu saved in one chapter who suddenly showed up in the last battle w/ a huge army. he suddenly started to act like pals w/ munsu... which is weird. i dont think they're supposed to be that close. :S of course he owed munsu so i can understand that he's willing to help him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 3, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I got confused, so was the guy Munsu was fighting the first king of Jushin?


Pretty much

You can see his statue in some flashback chapters


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

> who suddenly showed up in the last battle



Not really Munsu asked for his help so he came.


----------



## Bresakar (Jun 3, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I got confused, so was the guy Munsu was fighting the first king of Jushin?



Rather he's another "legendary" general, same as Munsu, but died 500 years ago.


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not really Munsu asked for his help so he came.


well, yeah. but they only met for a few hours, prior to the final battle... which was the point i was trying to make. that guy wasn't developed at all  they're not supposed to be that close...


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2008)

Six said:


> well, yeah. but they only met for a few hours, prior to the final battle... which was the point i was trying to make. that guy wasn't developed at all  they're not supposed to be that close...


Well Munsu did save the guy, and given the nature of the situation, it's perfectly normal that the guy would help Munsu, even if they're not best friends, if the guy that saved you asks you to lend him a hand fighting in a war against demons for the sake of humanity, it's natural to help out.

I don't think their relationship really needed to be explored, given the nature of the situation.


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well Munsu did save the guy, and given the nature of the situation, it's perfectly normal that the guy would help Munsu, even if they're not best friends, if the guy that saved you asks you to lend him a hand fighting in a war against demons for the sake of humanity, it's natural to help out.
> 
> I don't think their relationship really needed to be explored, given the nature of the situation.


i know 

what i'm just saying is that its unnatural. like he's just a nobody; a filler guy from a past chapter. then all of a sudden he's this important king who is on equal footing as Pyeonggang (sp?) in terms of character role. and that princess is well developed. 

and as i've said, i can understand that he's willing to help munsu. it's just that... i mean c'mon he even fought with one of the final bosses along with mito. And there are other characters like him like sando's master, or marlene that didn't get any development at all, but them being present in the final battle seems more natural... cause they weren't nobodies in the first place.


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2008)

Six said:


> i know
> 
> what i'm just saying is that its unnatural. like he's just a nobody; a filler guy from a past chapter. then all of a sudden he's this important king who is on equal footing as Pyeonggang (sp?) in terms of character role. and that princess is well developed.
> 
> and as i've said, i can understand that he's willing to help munsu. it's just that... i mean c'mon he even fought with one of the final bosses along with mito. And there are other characters like him like sando's master, or marlene that didn't get any development at all, but them being present in the final battle seems more natural... cause they weren't nobodies in the first place.




You're putting too much emphasis on his role 

He's just a plotdevice =P


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2008)

The prince and the princess were rulers of their respective realms. And they got both their own arcs.

Why wouldn't they become important, now that their existences are at stakes and they happen to have some useful resources?


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> You're putting too much emphasis on his role
> 
> He's just a plotdevice =P


what emphasis. 

He's just a plotdevice =P



Segan said:


> The prince and the princess were rulers of their respective realms. And they got both their own arcs.
> 
> Why wouldn't they become important, now that their existences are at stakes and they happen to have some useful resources?


im not saying he's not important.  

and when did i say the princess is not important? she's my fave character!  i've said that the princess is very well presented this last arc, and developed prior. im not putting her down.

and what im talking about is the prince himself as a person. since he's so important, i wouldn't have minded them putting a few more scenes with him in it, prior to the final battle. look at aji tae's generals who are nobodies. they aren't developed at all but we get to see them a few more times. same with marlene and sando's master. but this prince is only shown one chapter... and now he's back. they should've given him more importance earlier on, is what im saying.


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2008)

he doesn't really have much of a character importance ...

he's there cause he had a whole town as a resource to reinforce the army ... that's all there is to it, no?


----------



## Six* (Jun 4, 2008)

Muk said:


> he doesn't really have much of a character importance ...
> 
> he's there cause he had a whole town as a resource to reinforce the army ... that's all there is to it, no?


exactly my point.


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2008)

So what? Munsu practically saved the Prince's sorry ass. So the Prince returns to save Munsu's ass.

That's about it. How much more important can a character get, huh?


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2008)

well he did get to kill one of Aji Tae's sorcerers with the help of the old sorc


----------



## Six* (Jun 4, 2008)

hey segan im assuming you played HS, what's your PSN id? 

----------

And it's not about importance of the prince  character development prior to the last arc is what i meant 





--------


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2008)

Six said:


> hey segan im assuming you played HS, what's your PSN id?
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


I think everyone lost sight of what the original argument was


----------



## Six* (Jun 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I think everyone lost sight of what the original argument was


Oh well. 

atleast that had this thread going, there should be more discussions here


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

Lets discuss the stupidity of Chun


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2008)

why so?

you mean cause she failed to discern the lies and switched sides?

Aji Tae pulled his usual tricks on her just like he did back in Jushin to take hold of everyone else.

Plunge her into despair and showing her the only road to means on escaping despair by lending out only his helping hand, meanwhile Osa isn't around to undo his little charming scheme.

I don't see anything stupid about that.


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2008)

Six said:


> hey segan im assuming you played HS, what's your PSN id?


I won't be playing at all for quite a while. I've got exams in one and a half week, and I'm far behind my schedule. All that because I majorly fucked up by playing.

And since I have another twelve months with two more exams afterwards, I won't allow myself to do that anymore.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy shit, thanks a hell lot. +Reps

And what chapter of Claymore is your set from, Sin?


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2008)

It came out of nowhere, I checked on MS, and saw "Shin Angyo Onshi volume 17" and then my head exploded


----------



## Majin Kefka (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> It came out of nowhere, I checked on MS, and saw "Shin Angyo Onshi volume 17" and then my head exploded



Yeah, when I saw it I thought it was just the first chapter of 17.  when i realized I froze and was like no fucking way!  I'm so happy right now.  It was an awesome ending to an awesome manga.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

answer my question! even if i'll read it anyway....


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2008)

Six said:


> answer my question! even if i'll read it anyway....


The name of the group is in the link I posted, and the quality was alright. ETC is slightly better, but it's not really noticeable.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> The name of the group is in the link I posted, and the quality was alright. ETC is slightly better, but it's not really noticeable.


yay!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2008)

can someone please upload that on mediafire?  

thanks


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2008)

mediafire = best for me..  

hey Sin!


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> mediafire = best for me..
> 
> hey Sin!


I tried to upload it on MF, but I'm downloading some demos on my PS3, so it would have taken me like 30 minutes D:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2008)

i can wait!


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

that is not the full volume

there are maybe 2 chapters missing

or maybe 1 can't remember there is still en epilogue or two after the last scene


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2008)

i guess i'll just wait for SAO.. 

edit: i mean etc..


----------



## Midus (Jun 6, 2008)

Read it. Will read the Etc. release. Didn't like the quality too much here and double pages always annoy me. Still, I appreciate it. A bit disappointed that they neglected to do the epilogue though. I looked over the raw and was curious as to what Chun was up to at the end.


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah they prolly used the low/med quality raw that was around the net for a while now

ETC is prolly using their own raw


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2008)

@Sin: Is that Raki in your set?


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2008)

Segan said:


> @Sin: Is that Raki in your set?


Why yes, yes it is 

And you guys make me laugh sometimes, we've been waiting for months to see the ending, and then when one group finally decides to do you guys get picky about quality 

The RAW wasn't super-HQ, but it definitely was not an LQ release. There were no grammatical/english issues that took away from the experience at all, and the doublepage thing didn't really hinder in any way.

I would much rather take this now, then get picky and wait 3 more months to see the pictures 1 by 1 a little brighter.

But that's just me


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm after reading what they scanned of Vol 17 i must say i wished they translated the whole volume. It just doesn't feel like a complete ending without the epilogues.

It's kinda anti-climatic without seeing the effect. Not sure how i felt about how the final fight played out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

And the fail thats is Raki is back then, and how long will have to wait for an eng scan


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2008)

Raki is made of pure win 

You sound like one of those people that watched the anime 

@Hagi: It's better than waiting 2 more months of 1 chapter every 2 weeks


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

Follow the manga, hate animes based on manga

And Raki now looks exactly like everyone else in Claymore


----------



## Sin (Jun 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Follow the manga, hate animes based on manga
> 
> And Raki now looks exactly like everyone else in Claymore


He's pretty much an Isley clone with less hair and more muscle 

Just wait till you see the chap, Raki is quite epic 

Ontopic: SAO VOL 17 WAS EPIC.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 6, 2008)

So chapters are missing? I don't know if I should read it now or not....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

> Raki is quite epic



Never thought I'd see those two words in the same sentence

SAO is Epic, from volume 1-17.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 17_ 



Are people satisfied with the way Aji Te died?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, if it's just the epilogue. Though it would've been nice to see the epilogue, I'll go for it.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 6, 2008)

Mukuro said:


> *Spoiler*: _Volume 17_
> 
> 
> 
> Are people satisfied with the way Aji Te died?






*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes and no. Yes on that Munsu scared him shitless leading to his death. No on that it was way anti-climatic and that it was actually sando and the weird haired stalker who dealt the killing blow not Munsu.

For me Munsu's first fight(if you could call it that) with Aji Tae was much better that the finale.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 6, 2008)

Wtf, why did they have double pages in each pic. I hate reading like that. -_- Reminds me of the time I read GTO.

I'll have to live with it though...


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 6, 2008)

oh so the epilogue wasn't translated yet, great that means i have more to look forward to 

this manga is so epic, it made me shed some tears even


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

yes epilogue isn't translated yet

well the double pages are due to what the raws are

if you remember the raws they were double pages


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

So there's an epilogue? Great! 

About aji tae...
*Spoiler*: _ending spoilers_ 



Wow. So all this time, the invincible and indestructible powers he has is nothing compared to how vulnerable he really is!? I say that was an awesome twist! 

In the end, he is still trapped into a human body that could die physically. it's just that no one ever got the chance, as he could simply kill off who he had wanted to.

So that explains how munsu was able to beat him into a bloody pulp years ago, i thought it was weird that aji tae bled or got hurt that time. he isn't so great compared to how powerful his ability is. And here i was speculating all sorts of how the hell can they beat such an invincible guy.

A great end to the best villain ever in manga. Some of you might've figured that out long ago, but i sure didnt see that coming.


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2008)

Six said:


> So there's an epilogue? Great!
> 
> About aji tae...
> *Spoiler*: _ending spoilers_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That doesn't explain why Aji Tae got fixated on Munsu's eyes and thus leaving a weak spot for others to attack. I mean, it's just weird. I don't understand what was going on in these moments before Sando killed him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 6, 2008)

Muk said:


> yes epilogue isn't translated yet
> 
> well the double pages are due to what the raws are
> 
> if you remember the raws they were double pages



I never saw the raws.

But they could've took their time and split the pages. Not like people are going to kill themselves over a little wait.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, the ending proves just how human aji tae is. in reality he's afraid of munsu that he cant read his mind. cause if he really wanted, he could've killed munsu off anytime. but he's hesitant. he's still tries to figure out why munsu believes he can defeat him.

but to be honest, i still dont understand munsu's confidence. is it because he knows aji tae is weak? or does he really trust sando that much..?


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

i believe it has something to do with munsu once being a general and having lead the humans against a war against monsters of overdimensional power

i mean if anyone can say he's faced monster won and survived its munsu

i doubt even if aji tae can kill with just words ... him alone doesn't compare to what munsu experienced during the war

aji tae has never truley known the chaos of war, he's an idealist, he was never truley in the midst of battle thus he doesn't know what it means to face fear

its just that aji tae tries playing mind games with munsu, a general who's battle hardened at tactics and mind games that you can't simply control him like he did with all of munsu's soldier/comrades


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

i know. i know munsu believes that he can win and that he isn't afraid of aji tae nor is he affected by his mind games. what i wonder is what strategy does he really intend to do to win against aji tae... he doesn't really have anything up his sleeve does he? So logically, all he trusted at that moment was sando, right? so it is sando.

or is there anything else?


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2008)

i guess yes it was just fully trusting sando would kill him

i think somewhere he knew he had maybe a few seconds left to live


----------



## ChopChop (Jun 7, 2008)

Omg omg vol 17 out yay


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 7, 2008)

See, treating people like crap will eventually come to bite you someday, or in this case, chop your fucking arm off.

And its really stupid of Peyong Gang to be there in the battlefield.

And I was kinda hoping this chapter will be all about Tae Yu' master and that Jooshin General. It's criminal for such a bad ass fight to happen off panel.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 7, 2008)

Whoa, Classic.21 part 7 was awesome!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally,true form of Sando (those were best 3 double pages I have seen lately), and Munsu lost his arm! I know he is going to die soon but still it took me by surprise. two more chapters to go...


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2008)

SAO is truly a masterpiece
Another brilliant chapter


----------



## Six* (Jun 9, 2008)

the awesomeness that is ETC has released a chapter. 

Go get it!


----------



## Eleven (Jun 12, 2008)

Fun fact the same korean dude did a manga with jesus called "Let's bible" hilariously blasphemous.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2008)

Link or it didn't happen


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2008)

Sando's a stupid whore


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a question for those who have read the raws, does the fight between the Legendary Jushin General and The Hapki Master, get more screen time within the final two chapters?


----------



## CocoPuffs (Jun 13, 2008)

not really, maybe two or three more panels


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I have a question for those who have read the raws, does the fight between the Legendary Jushin General and The Hapki Master, get more screen time within the final two chapters?


I'm not really sure now, but apparently the fight got never resolved.

Possible that they were caught in Aji Tae wreckage he laid on his castle. Which means, they instantly died.

I'm not sure, though. Gotta see the epilogue, if there's something about these two.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2008)

i doubt it i don't remember

they weren't really important enough to get any extra panels


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2008)

Why did the manga have to be so rushed? The attack should have been two volumes.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2008)

like munshu would have survived that long in manga time ... also battles don't last very long ... it either works or it doesn't and its over


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 26, 2008)

ETC released another gaiden.

their website

And they said the rest of v17 is coming soon. I can't wait to see the end. Though it seems a bit rushed...


----------



## Six* (Jun 26, 2008)

oh so they did cover Bang-Ja's story..


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2008)

damn at work now T__T i want to read the extra chapter

edit:

damn that chapter was moving even for a side character there was so much character development and in depth as well as its fill of action

damn it, i want more, i was moved


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 30, 2008)

etc released the last two chapters as well. I just red them... Now I am sad, Shin Angyo Onshi is over.

And I can't remember when was the last time I saw so many double pages as in these two chapters...


----------



## Sin (Jun 30, 2008)

I must be really slow, who was that Angyo Onshi that Bangja was following around?


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

It was a no-name fodder.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 30, 2008)

This manga... is amazing.  I can't believe it's over already.


----------



## deathgod (Jun 30, 2008)

Anybody have links to the last 2 chapters zips or rars. Dammit to all you leechers who got crashed their servers !


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent last chapters, too bad we ain't gonna be seeing anymore of SAO from now on


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess Mujang and Jung So died in the explosion.

That was definatly Bang ja at the end.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 30, 2008)

NOooooooooooooooooooooo!  WHAT IS SUPPOSED TO REPLACE THIS EXCELLENT STORY!?


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

How could that have been Bang Ja? He's a dwarf by nature. It must have been someone else.


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2008)

damn that ending was good


----------



## p-lou (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> How could that have been Bang Ja? He's a dwarf by nature. It must have been someone else.



Wasn't Bang Ja just a kid?  It would be weird for him to grow that much though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2008)

Miss Hwang. ;_;


----------



## Cipher (Jun 30, 2008)

It was so beautiful!  I cried!  GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## p-lou (Jun 30, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miss Hwang. ;_;



I know.


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Wasn't Bang Ja just a kid?  It would be weird for him to grow that much though.


Oh yes, a kid with a mustache...


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 1, 2008)

I really wish I would have gotten to see the end of those 1on1 battles, and I wish Munsu and Aji Tae would have actually fought...

Watching a guy who can nuke so many powerful people so easily just blatantly job in the final chapter like that was depressing.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 1, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I really wish I would have gotten to see the end of those 1on1 battles, and I wish Munsu and Aji Tae would have actually fought...
> 
> Watching a guy who can nuke so many powerful people so easily just blatantly job in the final chapter like that was depressing.



Are you kidding me? The ending was a piece of art.

As a general rule of the thumb, final fights are boring slugfest or just doesn't deliver somehow. My expectations are probably just too high to actually enjoy a battle.

No, the true, pure, most badass ending ever is the _battle of wills_. And this one in particular was extremely awesome. Through the whole manwha Munsu and Aji Tae has matched wills as Aji Tae has tried to crush Munsu. But in the end, the final showdown of willpower, Aji Tae cracks and starts to scream like a bitch.

Now, how isn't that awesome?

(Ah, not to mention that the dying Munsu kills him by looking mean and stepping on his robes. That's just badass)

Anyway, this ending was worthy, it delivered and it was awesome


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 1, 2008)

Great manhwa, very shitty end.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 1, 2008)

Tea said:


> Are you kidding me? The ending was a piece of art.
> 
> As a general rule of the thumb, final fights are boring slugfest or just doesn't deliver somehow. My expectations are probably just too high to actually enjoy a battle.
> 
> ...



So because he is better at staring contests Munsu broke the will of a guy who could have destroyed him and all his friends just by looking at them if he wanted to?  You call that good writing?  I call that "He is the good guy so he has to win".

It was blatant PIS, sorry but it was.  I enjoyed this series as much as anyone, but the fact that I like something does not blind me to its shortcomings.  That is the difference between being a fan of something and being biased towards it.

Overall this is still a superb manga, it just had a shitty ending.  Most mangas do, so it really is not a big deal.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2008)

And it was Bang ja at the end, who else would have Munsu's mahai?

I thought the ending was decent, I figured there'd be some silly way Aji Tae died, he was just too powerful to die in a one on one fight. I guess his fear of Munsu got to him, tho Sando got a shit ending, she should have stayed with Bang ja.


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> And it was Bang ja at the end, who else would have Munsu's mahai?


Might have been someone else Mito gave Munsu's mahai to.


----------



## Six* (Jul 1, 2008)

It's amazing how heaven is presented in the manga and that it needed no explanation. They were all happy in the after life. So the flashes of trees, flowers and beautiful sunlight (that we've seen a few shots of where kye wol hyang and wonsul were in) actually, really, took place in the after life. It's really cool how we've peeked into that place quite a few times prior to the end.

The ending fight was awesome. As I've mentioned waaay back, it's really good how the mangaka portrayed how the invincible aji tae was really vulnerable like any human. Sure he could kill easily, read people's minds, control them, but in the end, he could be killed physically. His body isn't really special as he simply resided in hae mo su's body. This also explains how munsu was able to beat him up (he actually bled and stuff) all those years ago before jushin exploded.

The only thing i didn't like was what happened to Sando. She just went back to how she was when she first left Munsu, and now she'll probably follow a new Onshi. As a main character, I think she should've been given a better closure. Maybe go back to where she came from, or even die and get reunited with Mong Ryong. 

It could've been longer and made the series ending a tad bit okay, but it was still a great end.


----------



## Gene (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn. Sando got a crappy end.


----------



## Kepa (Jul 1, 2008)

Segan said:


> Might have been someone else Mito gave Munsu's mahai to.


I think the ending is more about "the will of angyo onshi is inherited" than an actual continuation of the line.


I actually liked the ending as a whole, a bit sad, but this manwha had a very sad story in overall...so if fitted with the rest. Good ending to a good manwha


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2008)

So they all ended up in heaven in the end? Im kinda glad, they all had such miserable lives.

Tho its gives out the wrong message, the amount of people Won sul killed and still got to heaven?


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2008)

Can't post much since I'm getting spoilers already, but damn vol 08! ~ Awesome.

Only fault is I'm getting the Korean names mixxed up and confused. Needs more Sando :3


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 11, 2008)

AMAZING MANGA!


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2008)

too bad it ended


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 14, 2008)

Muk said:


> too bad it ended



I know. Any other manga by the same mangaka? The ending was great, especially the way Munsu exploited Aji Tae's self doubt. Truly epic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a sneaking suspicion that Sando would kill Aji Tae after she killed Yuui Tae (that his name?)

Either her or Banja (that would have been epic)

I also loved how Munsu reduced Aji Tae into a slobbering pile of tears


----------



## Sin (Jul 14, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> I know. Any other manga by the same mangaka? The ending was great, especially the way Munsu exploited Aji Tae's self doubt. Truly epic.


He's started a new one, but no scans out yet.

It's somewhere in this section.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Wasn't it something like "Let's bible!" with a female Jesus?


----------



## Sin (Jul 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wasn't it something like "Let's bible!" with a female Jesus?


No. It's called Burning Hell.

I like the fact that not a single member of GB has posted here.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2008)

No, I believe both of them are done by him or at least the same artist.


----------



## Sin (Jul 14, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> No, I believe both of them are done by him or at least the same artist.


My "No" was in response to his comment asking if "Let's Bible" was the brand new one he's working on. Burning Hell is the brand new one, "Let's Bible" is an older project (I believe).


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion that Sando would kill Aji Tae after she killed Yuui Tae (that his name?)
> 
> Either her or *Banja (that would have been epic)*
> 
> I also loved how Munsu reduced Aji Tae into a slobbering pile of tears



Usually the weak characters in a manga get left out in the cold, but Bang Ja was just too awesome.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^ HE IS ONE OF THE BEST/MOST MEMORABLE MINOR CHARACTERS OF ALL TIME.

I won't here otherwise...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Usually the weak characters in a manga get left out in the cold, but Bang Ja was just too awesome.



Yeah, totally my favorite character from SAO

I loved how he nonchalantly drops those bombs then shouts out 'MUNSU-SAMA!!!!!'


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2008)

This series is one of those reare runs that you can re-read over and over again. Just because some of the better pages could stand as single works of art alone.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah the art is phenomenol, there was a sequence of 3 back to back spreads in the final volume in the munsu/sando exchange that completely blew me away.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah the art is phenomenol, there was a sequence of 3 back to back spreads in the final volume in the munsu/sando exchange that completely blew me away.



link to that image


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _sure_


----------



## Segan (Aug 10, 2008)

For some reason, I felt the double page spread with Munsu telling Sando to stop already chopping off his arms was the most touching one in the manga.

The drawing, facial expression, gesture, everything is so well-done.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2008)

oh you ment those ...

they were really awesome

i was like

did i miss something


----------



## Goom (Aug 27, 2008)

Just finished reading this manwa. Man it was so good I haven't read this good since berserk.  Wan Sul had to have the most pitiful existence in the series though.  He couldn't even get to see Agi tae die. 

And I don't really understand what Sando was.  Was her true form that fox type monster on one of the pages.  If so how come other people see her as a women too.  Didn't Agi Tae and Bang ja not see Sando as a women?  I got kind of sad that munsu and sando didn't get together though.


----------



## Six* (Aug 27, 2008)

I think Sando is just like one of those monsters they fought. The ones from the moon. If you read the Sando side story, you'd know she's also from the moon.


----------



## Goom (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah I guess your right.  From the side stories it seems that all the monsters were originally pure.  Like the queen demon that wan sul found when he was a kid.  And that demon that the soap makers caught was also pure.  Maybe they would have turned out like Sando too.

All that illusion stuff really messed with my mind though.  Like that black panther girl.


----------



## Fran (Aug 29, 2008)

Just finished this, it's left me with me so much emotion that I can't actually sleep. It was that good. 
You know when banal reviews describe something as 'breathtaking'? That doesn't even hold a candle to this manga. Even a simpleton can appreciate the surprising and beautiful plot, the characters, and the perfectly executed deaths. So much empathy wrapped up in one manga.

The ending was good too, not fantastic though...This is going straight to the top of my favourite mangas. Probably going to top HxH, as much as I hate to say. 
For the first time in history, something is actually justified for a 10/10 rating.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> This is going straight to the top of my favourite mangas. Probably going to top HxH, as much as I hate to say.
> For the first time in history, something is actually justified for a 10/10 rating.


SAO >>>>>>>>>>> HxH easily if you ask me.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 24, 2008)

Finished it today. Probably the best manga (well, it is not a manga... manhwa) I ever read!
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is still my favourite because I simply love it, but I believe SAO became the runner-up.


Just one doubt that is spoiler (but I believe those who hadn't read until this part will not understand it anyway): when Kaidaten is destroyed, all the monsters are as well?

*Spoiler*: _..._ 



It seemed so when Hwam's Sando killed her, but if it was so, how did Won Hyo stayed alive after her first death?


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2008)

accessBR said:


> Finished it today. Probably the best manga (well, it is not a manga... manhwa) I ever read!
> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is still my favourite because I simply love it, but I believe SAO became the runner-up.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think so. If I remember right, Kaidaten was bought back by Aji Tae.
My memory is rather fuzzy. Won Hyo ... Wow, I loved his character. So hawt.

Btw, is the animated film worth watching if anyone's watched it?


going to re-read this manga. it's incredible how the authors managed to achieve so much pathos in a relatively short manga. I cried. I admit.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2008)

> Btw, is the animated film worth watching if anyone's watched it?



Nope. Its fairly awful in my opinion, not to mention the animation isn't very good.



> I cried. I admit.



I've read so many depressing mangas and most of the time not bat an eyelid but Kye Wol Hyang's fate nearly brought me to tears. The manga is awesome, but mostly because Munsu's backstory which is simply epic, deep, meaningful and just beautiful. If only the rest of the manga was as good.


----------



## tom (Sep 24, 2008)

Take a look at these pages:


I think it's implied that sando took advantage of munsu. 

What do you think?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it is actually Munsu who took advantage of Sando. 

I think he knew how devoted Sando was and realized how far she would go to "save" him. 

And when Sando asked him if he remembered anything from last night, he just lied with a straight face. 

FAN-FICTION WRITING I?!?!?!??!?


----------



## tom (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the guy at the end is their baby concieved on that night.


----------



## Goom (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Sando probably raped him with her demon tentacles.


----------



## Six* (Sep 25, 2008)

any news on their(author's) new manga?


----------



## Spectre (Dec 5, 2008)

Actual Korean pronounciation is Shin Amhang Uhsa. The writer went to Japan many times. Thanks god that my home country is now getting what it deserves.....


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, finished reading it. I didn't cry, but was constantly amazed by the art, fights, plot twists and Munsu intelligence. 

The guy is simply awesome, few protagonists are that badass without depending on special powers and powerups. 

It's been a while since I've read stuff as good as this, now I'm going for the side story, don't have time to start it properly this morning, but it looks rich.

Also, since Berserk is in hiatus, and I've finished reading Claymore for the time being, I'll reread Ares, since I've droped for quite a time now. Any recommendations of mangas/manhwa like the mentioned above?


----------



## Fran (Jan 8, 2009)

@Mongoloid: You could try Vinland Saga. I was put off initially for unknown reasons but it's on the same epic level. The characters are really good. 

I'd put it just under SAO


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2009)

accessBR said:


> Finished it today. Probably the best manga (well, it is not a manga... manhwa) I ever read!
> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is still my favourite because I simply love it, but I believe SAO became the runner-up.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it is a manga, it was created by a Korean then sent to a Japanese person who translated it and handed it to an editor for publication.

It was published in Japan and not Korea thus Manga.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Actually it is a manga, it was created by a Korean then sent to a Japanese person who translated it and handed it to an editor for publication.
> 
> It was published in Japan and not Korea thus Manga.


You answered to a nearly 4 months old post...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2009)

Reading this, on chapter 33 now. There's 75 in total correct? Reading it from one manga so not sure if it's all of em but i believe it is. So far a great manga, easily one of my faves.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah one manga has all of them.

If you like it now, just wait till you get to chapter 48. Its 100+ pages long, but it is one of the most beautiful and most stunning chapter of any series ever. That chapter alone could stand as its own masterpiece.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 30, 2009)

Deeply Rooted Tree arc was epic. On par with the whole Berserk's Golden Age arc if not better. It was fucking deep.

I'm kinda disappointed with the ending though. On one side, Munsu goes badass, but it seemed that the story is being cut too short.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 30, 2009)

I was actually happy with the ending. It was badass while still ending on a good note that felt good enough.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2009)

time to start read SAO all over again!!


----------



## Munken (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, it was a one shot so don't expect any more chapters.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2009)

Oneshots can go on to become a series.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 1, 2009)

If you don't like it, please neg rep me.


----------



## Six* (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the author and artist are already working on a manga set in medieval japan and korea. So I don't think they'll work on the Demon Lawyer for a while, if ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> If you don't like it, please neg rep me.



Well i did rep you, just not neg 

Very good chapter, great drawing + Emotional scenes combined. Just a kickass job.


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait...
What's happening?
There's more chapters? ? What? What?
I was happy with the ending. Extra Omake stuff?


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 1, 2009)

one of the best manga ever made. every thing about this manha is great: story,art,plot.this is a master piece.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Wait...
> What's happening?
> There's more chapters? ? What? What?
> I was happy with the ending. Extra Omake stuff?


*Movie Manga*


----------



## vagnard (Feb 2, 2009)

It was an excellent manga until the last arc that was filled with characters with awesome designs that played no rol at all.... and the last fight between Munsu and Aji Tae that was the most shitty example of PIS ever.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2009)

The last arc was epic


----------



## Six* (Feb 2, 2009)

The only thing I didn't like about the last arc was that it seemed obvious the author had a limit on how many chapters he had to fit the entire story on. The publishers should've given him more chapters to complete it in...


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2009)

I wish some of the characters got a more developed ending. Oh, the most beautiful characters in the world...Dying the most beautiful deaths.

I came wept buckets when the Hwalbalding were slain.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

Just finished the Deep rooted arc 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fucking shit what an amazing Arc. Easily the best backstory next to berserk, i would even go as far to say some of it was even better then berserk. While berserk had a overall better backstory for me this one had a "What the fuck is going on" moment and it was truly sad yet amazing. Man what a badass chapter, can't wait to read the rest. Which i will do now


----------



## Six* (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad you liked it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

The ending kicked ass, fuck haters. Now that was a epic war. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Death was known but they didn't just kill of characters for no reason. Sometimes characters died out of nowhere, but that's war. And i loved how Munsu died, epic shit man. EPIC shit. Man this is easily one of the best manga ever. I know people have different opinions but with this masterpiece how can anyone actually say the ending was bad? It was amazing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 3, 2009)

Told you so. lol

Fucking amazing. Its the greatest Manga I've ever read.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 3, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Told you so. lol
> 
> Fucking amazing. Its the greatest *Manhwa* I've ever read.



Fixed. 

Not that much manga comes close to Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

Manhwa, manga, comic, it's still a masterpiece among them all and i read alot of comics, manga, manhwa


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> The ending kicked ass, fuck haters. Now that was a epic war.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 5, 2009)

*- SPOILERS BELOW - *​
Just finished this. I'm impressed.

There is so much hopelessly mediocre material floating around in manga -- the current _Bleach_ and _Naruto_ being popular examples -- that I sometimes become disillusioned with the medium. Rare gems like this series always restore my faith, though.

The beginning had me doubtful, I must say. It seemed a little slow and devoid of meat in the plot, and I was ready to cringe when the customary Scantily Clad Girl Figure was introduced to join the protagonist's party. You can guess how pleased I was, then, when the series actually took the time to give her a distinct personality and actual relevance to the plot. Rather than being the damsel in distress, she ended up actually being ridiculously strong, and saving/upstaging the male characters at various points. Rare. In fact, the series as a whole seems very interested in the power of women and the frailty of men, reversing the traditional route. 

The playing with surface and reality was also interesting -- Aji Tae's innocent baby face completely threw me off. A similar thing was done with Griffith in _Berserk_ -- he's commonly dressed in pure white and seems like a handsome hero. Aji Tae, when first introduced, seemed even more of an unlikely antagonist, though. Griffith, while good-looking, possesses a certain bird-like sharpness about his features, whereas Aji Tae seemed all softness. Then you have the way Miss Hwang fools everyone with that disguise upon her own introduction, the confusion over who Aji Tae even was, whether Sando was a beast or not, or even the intense focus on delusion in Pyeonggang's arc. It all adds up to the same thing; how do we determine the line that separates illusion from reality, and is this line even worth grasping? Is reality just a subjective experience? Aji Tae seems to use this subjectivity to his advantage again and again throughout the tale in order to manipulate other characters and move them into position on his chessboard. At one point a character notes that Kye Wol Hyang is 'willing to be deceived', and that goes for many of the characters (and humans in general). People see what they want to see.

Munsu is, in my opinion, one of the best anti-heroes to be found in manga. 

The art is beautiful. I don't really need to elaborate on that point. It's just utterly lovely.

The pacing can be sluggish in spots, but overall it's pretty good. Far better than the various series' out there (even something as good as _Berserk_ is guilty of this) that just drag on and on, become stale, and never end. SAO is a good length; not too long, not too short. Nice and compact.

I read the last bunch of pages (after the death of You Know Who) while listening to this:

[YOUTUBE]uBLxd800fZs[/YOUTUBE]

Just seemed to fit perfectly. Really made the experience even better. 

Great series. It reminds me of why I read the medium in the first place.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

Agreed dream except i never felt it drag, only a few manga's actually never feel like they drag to me, this, berserk, and hajime no ippo are the ones i can think off the top of my head. But i agree on basically everything else and Munsu is indeed one of the best heroes ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2009)

No one said the ending was bad, most of us had a problem that it was perhaps alittle too sudden, but easily one of the best manga's in recent times. Berserk while GA was amazing lacks subtlety, most moments are taken to the very extreme but in SAO it wasn't the case, the death of a certain character could have been overblown but it never was. Its beautifully tragic, the art is amazing and Munsu's a badass even if he's not overpowered. 

SAO is a case where the writer knew where to end it, and lets not compare this to the mediocrity that is shonen manga.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 8, 2009)

I do really like _Berserk_, though. I mean, it's genuinely difficult to find much manga that can come close to matching the emotional power of the infamous Eclipse scene, and that's just one example. I _do_ think the series shot itself in the foot with the current length/pacing, though. 

I just read the start of SAO again, and I'd forgotten how much I'd admired the deceptive opening. The way it sets you up with the traditional shounen figures/setting (the 'traveller', Munsu's act, etc) only to reverse them later really is cool.


----------



## Segan (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, we've got some epic fights in Berserk lately, so it's all good.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2009)

> Well, we've got some epic fights in Berserk lately, so it's all good.



For two years its been an art book.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Feb 8, 2009)

Miura definitely needs a better work ethic, but I still have faith in his series.

As for SAO's ending, I liked it, but it seemed as if there were too many side characters that didn't have their past completely explained. It felt a bit rushed. I thought that Aji Tae's death was done pretty well, though. Munsu's the only person that could bluff a demi-god like Aji Tae into thinking he couldn't kill him. Epic.

Recently I've been thinking how a SAO live action movie series would be. It would probably have to be a quintilogy with each movie lasting for around 3 hours and a budget that rivals LOTR, but I think it could be pulled off.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2009)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Recently I've been thinking how a SAO live action movie series would be. It would probably have to be a quintilogy with each movie lasting for around 3 hours and a budget that rivals LOTR, but I think it could be pulled off.


I'd prefer a TV series than a film, to cover all bases of the story.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2009)

I was actually thinking the same thing. It'd be an epic tale for sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2009)

Whn I think of Berserk or SAO movies I imagine something along the lines of 300, those would be epic.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Whn I think of Berserk or SAO movies I imagine something along the lines of 300, those would be epic.



The SAO animation was terrible apparantly. I didn't bother.

 I'm still crying over this manga. It's so damn fucking good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2009)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Miura definitely needs a better work ethic, but I still have faith in his series.
> 
> As for SAO's ending, I liked it, but it seemed as if there were too many side characters that didn't have their past completely explained. It felt a bit rushed. I thought that Aji Tae's death was done pretty well, though. Munsu's the only person that could bluff a demi-god like Aji Tae into thinking he couldn't kill him. Epic.
> 
> Recently I've been thinking how a SAO live action movie series would be. It would probably have to be a quintilogy with each movie lasting for around 3 hours and a budget that rivals LOTR, but I think it could be pulled off.



Well i liked that not every side character had a whole backstory, it would of drawn the series out and eventually may have hurt it's quality. 

And i love berserk, it's badass. Between this and that, both are AAA mangas.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, btw:



SAO Cosplay apparantly. I didn't recognize anything apart from Sando's sword


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2009)

> The SAO animation was terrible apparantly. I didn't bother.



Only the beginning of the movie is worth watching when Munsu and Sando face off. The rest of it is silly, they drag the whole dead island arc so much in the movie, not to mention the animation was just single frames half the time, no fluidity at all.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2009)

A SAO K-Drama would be awesome. 

And still nothing on the author and artist' new manga, Burning Hell? Even a raw at the very least?


----------



## Six* (Feb 8, 2009)

^lol, the people from your sig look like good candidates for a SAO KDrama. 

...did you do it on purpose?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2009)

Six said:


> ^lol, the people from your sig look like good candidates for a SAO KDrama.
> 
> ...did you do it on purpose?


No. 

*cough*


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Feb 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well i liked that not every side character had a whole backstory, it would of drawn the series out and eventually may have hurt it's quality.
> 
> And i love berserk, it's badass. Between this and that, both are AAA mangas.



Yeah, you're probably right, but at the end of the manga I still didn't have any idea who some of the side characters really were, especially during the last battle. Who the hell is Lou? 

And  to the cosplay! Too bad the only ones I recognize are Munsu, Aji Tae, and Sando.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 9, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> No.
> 
> *cough*



The guy in the right can definitely play Aji Tae. The middle one gives a bit of Munsu vibe. The left one is... 

Sando?


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Feb 14, 2009)

Just finished this manga. It was awesome to say the least.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2009)

Beyond awesome. Did you cry yourself to sleep when you read about the Hwalbindang's death?
Did anyone else?

I weeped buckets. It was truly the greatest pathos ever achieved for me, in the whole of anime/manga historeeeee~


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Mini-bump.


*Spoiler*: _YAOI SAO Doujinshi Straight out the Bath House!_ 




Check it out!  ~ I was going to edit the subsequent coloured pages...But couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 17, 2009)

Kye Wol Hyang  is hot.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

As is every other young female in SAO.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

^Didn't like the other angyō onshi was all to hot, the one who tricked everyone with the dress up as a boy. But besides her yeah.


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 18, 2009)

i'll give it a try, if it suck. i'm coming after you > hehe


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2009)

> Did you cry yourself to sleep when you read about the Hwalbindang's death



I felt sorry for Hong Gildong (tho she was a bit of a moron), but not exactly cry, I loved how idealistic they were but honestly they were silly in how they went about, they reminded me of the Genei Ryodan for some reason tho.

Hae Mo Su's fate and Kye Wol Hyang's death are what really got to me, honestly her fate is one of the most tragic I've seen manga yet it was protrayed so beautifully. I felt for Munsu, fucking Aji Tae you bastard


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2009)

So it seems as much as i hate Aji Tae we can agree he was a amazing evil character correct? I mean usually i never like main villains so him and griff from berserk are the two that stand out for me as amazing, evil, backstabbing, son of a fucking bitch but awesome characters. Name anymore please, but they better be up to standers with these guys. List a character from naruto and I'll neg rep you


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2009)

People seemed to break down too easily in this.  I mean besides Munsu, everyone just kinda cows to Aji Tae.  Though, the first time he struts his stuff I can fully understand why.  That and I can't figure out who the korean elvis at the end was.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I felt sorry for Hong Gildong (tho she was a bit of a moron), but not exactly cry, I loved how idealistic they were but honestly they were silly in how they went about, they reminded me of the Genei Ryodan for some reason tho.
> 
> Hae Mo Su's fate and Kye Wol Hyang's death are what really got to me, honestly her fate is one of the most tragic I've seen manga yet it was protrayed so beautifully. I felt for Munsu, fucking Aji Tae you bastard



Another death that really got me was Nongae (the prostitute from chapter 10). She was only in a single chapter, but that single chapter was a great little story in it's own right. Seriously, I still love that last line from Munsu, "Sando, I don't like women. They are only women...but they're too strong." Really summarizes the chapter nicely. Get's me every time I read it


----------



## serger989 (Feb 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So it seems as much as i hate Aji Tae we can agree he was a amazing evil character correct? I mean usually i never like main villains so him and griff from berserk are the two that stand out for me as amazing, evil, backstabbing, son of a fucking bitch but awesome characters. Name anymore please, but they better be up to standers with these guys. List a character from naruto and I'll neg rep you



Well I liked Aizen (not all the time but his scheme in the SS arc was awesome as was the flashback arc with the Vizards), apart form that, Aji Tae and Griffith blow him out of the universe, they are huge fucking bastards you WANT dead, which is why I love them as characters so much ;D


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2009)

I prefer Griffith, simply because I could empathize with him more than I could with Aji Tae. I think he has more depth as a character. Aji Tae is a great antagonist, though. That scene where he looked up and actually spoke to the guy looking at _him_ through the telescope was ridiculously eerie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2009)

Since the rebirth Griffiths has been a crap villain honestly, he's a walking mannequin at this point, Aji Tae was a more interesting villain especially in his opinions on humankind, and he wasn't a pawn at all, neither did he have silly desires like Griffith.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the rebirth of griff, i mean nothing tops his original betrayal but so far i still love berserk story. But Aji is also a bastard and how he used everyone was just messed up.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2009)

The rebirth itself was great but his character since then has been pretty awful, he just stands around pouting.


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The rebirth itself was great but his character since then has been pretty awful, he just stands around pouting.



Agreed.
Aji Tae wasn't a truly spectacular villain either however.
He had the power, he had an interesting character, but there just seems to be a lack of motive.

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW someone lend me a shoulder to cry on, i hate re-reading this.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2009)

*Pats Mattaru on the back*

Don't worry the best ones are tragic



> Aji Tae wasn't a truly spectacular villain either however.



His so called conclusions on Humanity were rather silly but a good villain none the less.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't really referring to Griffith's characterisation post-rebirth. I don't even really follow the current events of _Berserk_. I was just recalling how many times I actually felt sympathy for him (when he literally tears his own skin with his nails, such is his emotional disturbance, or his devastation after Guts leaves, and _especially_ after the torture, etc) or admiration/grudging respect. We got to see Griffith at his peak and Griffith at his very lowest; there's a very human connection to the character, and even though he betrayed his comrades it never falls within the realm of 'motiveless malignity', an area that Aji Tae often seems to indulge in. (Sure, he's a demon-thing, and thus arguably doesn't _require_ motive, but that doesn't lend itself well to a character, in my opinion. Good characters embody human qualities.)

With Aji Tae, my feelings hardly ever changed. I respected him at times, but I never felt for him. Even when he was reduced to tears by Munsu I just felt a sense of overpowering triumph. With Griffith, my feelings definitely fluctuated a lot. There's more moral ambiguity there to wrestle with. 

Anyway, I prefer SAO to _Berserk_ on the whole.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 19, 2009)

If there's one thing SAO fatally lacks is that we didn't get tittays for Kye Wol Hyang and Sando.

I mean, Berserk gave us tittays for the main girls (cept for that 14 year old girl of course).


----------



## Higawa (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello Thread 

I just discovered SAO!

Its a really great Manga!

I see you also discuss about Berserk here


----------



## blueblip (Apr 17, 2009)

Aji Tae was a great villain no doubt. But he was never human to begin with, and so while he and Munsu played do well off each other, it doesn't match the contrast between Griffith and Gutts.

Griffith's behaviour is so much more striking because he abandoned his humanity for his power, while Gutts still toils away with his feeble (lol) human self. Aji Tae loses to Griffith simply because unlike Griffith, Munsu, Aji Tae never real gave up anything for the power he possessed. What Aji Tae's character did brilliantly was make Munsu seem so f-ing GAR.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2009)

Munsu was one of the very, very few protagonists I actually liked and cared about.
What a heart-breaking story. The romance in this is incredible.
Especially when Munsu told what's-her-name he didn't love her infront of all the white people who couldn't understand the tongue. Oh my. 

Truly, my absolute favourite story of all time.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 17, 2009)

Munsu re-defined GAR, truly. I remember going numb when I saw Sando betraying him and chopping his arm off. No manga had ever gotten that much of an emotional response from me.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 17, 2009)

Easily one of my top five favourite manga series'. I'll have to read it again someday, just a lovely work.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Easily one of my top five favourite manga series'. I'll have to read it again someday, just a lovely work.



No amount of fan-fapping will express how incredible this was for me :ho. When the Hwal bin dang got slaughtered by Aji Tae, I cried like the bawling little fangirl that I am.
And the artwork is a bonus. What sweet art too 


PS: Aji Tae and Griffith got nothin' on Yammi :lolkubo


----------



## Sen (Jun 5, 2009)

I just read Shin Angyo Onshi and loved it  

(Hence bumping this thread since I want to talk about it with someone )

Haven't read Berserk though so I don't really know what is being talked about in some of the posts above 

Anyways, I think it would be worth a reread sometime.  Or made into an anime, it was pretty amazing.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

There's a movie, I've watched a trailer and the animation was pretty mediocre. It looks shit compared to the awesome art of the original.


----------



## Sen (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I watched the movie actually 

It sucks too because they only animate two main little arcs from the manga, the part where he gets Sando and then the stuff on that one beach with the guy like Aji Tae.  And the animation yeah, kind of bad at some points 

I wish they'd make an anime of the entire series


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 5, 2009)

very good manga i found it one day and couldn't stop. It's awesome because munsu is such a prick and isn't overly awesome he is just clever and conniving. could not get enough of the old general munsu they could have added infinite flashback chapters if they were so inclined.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 5, 2009)

@Mongoloid
It is actually quite good... the only problem is that they changed a lot the Mandrake arc. You cand find the movie in the meikai-animes website (just portuguese, sorry you guys).



@topic
About the antagonist discussion, I need to agree. I believe it is the only weak point in SAO... Aji Tae really was lacking charisma.
He seemed pretty great at first and I really like his philosophy, but... something is missing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2009)

> something is missing.



I guess he's more of a sick fuck rather than a badass villain.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought that the conflict between Griffith and Guts was very emotional...they shared such a rich and deep past with each other. 

With Aji Tae and Munsu, its definitely less so. They definitely had a past together, but their interaction is not much more than a revenge story. I do like Aji Tae though, and I like the philosophical differences between the two (hardcore chaotic evil of Aji Tae versus the lawful goodness of Munsu).

I thought it was interesting how Aji Tae was, in many ways, like a spoiled child. He was a powerful demon that wanted to undo all of humanity, yet acted so childish sometimes. He was all-powerful but weak-willed, a trait that Munsu exploited to his fullest. 

I really like the quote in here: nendroid yoko

"Because even if you hold the power to manipulate the world in the palm of your hand, if your willpower is easily affected, you will still lose."

It foreshadowed the final battle pretty well I say.


----------



## BlackX (Jun 5, 2009)

Goddamn, I love Shin Angyo Onshi, and especially Won Sul Rang, a man so badass he didn't even NEED a sword to cut you down.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bump for the awesomeness.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 20, 2009)

I loved it... Read his other work Island as well, although Island suffered from a lack of closure, imo... 

Aji Tae is one of the most devious villains I've seen before... 

Have you noticed how Manwha by average seems to outrank most mangas? At least in artwork....

Now all it needs is a full anime adaption, not just an animated movie. Which I haven't seen yet...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 20, 2009)

Started reading it a few weeks ago, i can easily say it's the best Manwha that i have ever read


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I loved it... Read his other work Island as well, although Island suffered from a lack of closure, imo...
> 
> Aji Tae is one of the most devious villains I've seen before...
> 
> ...



 Yep its something I have also noticed, Manwha's also always seem to have better and more detailed fights as well.


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2009)

manwha artist usually have a degree in art before they start going into the business

thus they usually had at least some sort of professional guidance/training

but that's just a generalization


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 20, 2009)

This manwha was so EPIC it's one of the best things I've ever read. I could not stop reading this manwha...it was just *E-P-I-C*.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 20, 2009)

this is an awesome manga

totally loved it


----------



## Fran (Jun 20, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> This manwha was so EPIC it's one of the best things I've ever read. I could not stop reading this manwha...it was just *E-P-I-C*.





AliBaba said:


> this is an awesome manga
> 
> totally loved it



It's incredible isn't it pek

So much empathy, , manliness, beautiful art and magical magic wrapped in an enigma!

<- Munsu looks like he's holding a ball of spaghetti in my avatar


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 20, 2009)

I like won sul better than munsu:ho


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2009)

Finally read the last few volumes after waiting so long.

The powerlevels at the end...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 21, 2009)

I found the ending to be the weakest point in the series series actually...:\


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jun 22, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I found the ending to be the weakest point in the series series actually...:\



I thought the actual fight between Munsu and Aji Tae was pretty well done, Aji Tae got trolled like a muthafucka. Some of the fights leading to it were random at best, and pretty weak IMO. If the final arc was given another volume to flesh things out, it would be a lot better. Still, its a ridiculously good manga.


----------



## Sen (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know, they were powerful near the end but obviously not invincible, more like a final flare before the end.  I still loved the end really


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

The power levels were always great and consistent but we never got to see it all in it's glory so close to each other. The summoned beasts were so damn amazing.


----------



## Sen (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, the ending really got pretty insane.  I think I loved that we got to see Sando's true form as well.  She was probably my favorite with Munsu.

By the way, I've read the Gaiden chapters 1, 2, and 4 here, is there actually a chapter 3 somewhere?


----------



## Sen (Jun 22, 2009)

Guess I have to create an account then   Thanks though 

So who are your favorite characters?


----------



## Memos (Jun 22, 2009)

That's a shame about your computer. I can't even find the Gaiden online.

What happened to Hae Mo Su was heart breaking. That part really upset me  He had no chance. The poor guy. Won Sul was such an ass at first

I never liked Sando. She was just always so flat for me. I also didn't like the way she dressed in such skimpy "clothes" because it seemed like nothing more than fan-service. I just didn't buy her leaving Munsu and coming back later. It all felt so conveniant and she felt like a plot device.

I saw the movie  I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

The FMA Gaiden or the SAO Gaiden?  

Yeah true, it was a bit confusing too until the end because I thought he was good but then he seemed to be evil   And yeah, Won Sul was, although he had such a tragic ending too  

I hated her outfit actually, I'll agree that seemed fanservice-ish even though she didn't have a huge chest like usual things like that.  But I thought she was pretty awesome nonetheless and loved how she defended him.  I was sad when she pretty much was on her own later too.  

Same here   I did like seeing Munsu and Sando animated, but the fighting scenes were pretty terrible with the special effects and they only made it based on such a small portion of the manga.


----------



## Fran (Jun 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's a shame about your computer. I can't even find the Gaiden online.
> 
> What happened to Hae Mo Su was heart breaking. That part really upset me  He had no chance. The poor guy. Won Sul was such an ass at first
> 
> ...



You hit the spot with Sando.
What might have been awesome coloured cover pages were instead filled with Sando fan-service. 
Her personality was rather bland and submissive, although her fights were impressive.


For some reason, Munsu reminds me of Doctor Tenma.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know who Doctor Tenma is, from another anime/manga? 

Aw, sad that you guys didn't like Sando though   I thought she did such a great job by Munsu's side and in general.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

The SAO Gaiden. I really haven't looked into any extras for FMA. Not even the artbooks. It's ending soon though. I love FMA so much and am enjoying the new anime so much.

Won Sul had the most awful treatment at the hands of Aji Tae. Aji Tae always knew how close they were and messed with Munsu in the worst way. Won Sul, as strong as he was, always seemed to be caught up in someone else's game. Really tragic till the very end.

I think the main strength of SAO is that the characters all have such deep and personal relationships and I felt Sando lacked that. Her relationship with Munsu was through her lover who was basically not much more than a hairband. But, had her real form had more attention, it would have been great.

The weird thing about the movie was that not only did it do that arc wrong, it acted as if that was the big bad. The animation wasn't all that great. The Sando vs. Leopard girl fight was pretty lame. Why was she even there? . It was just an embaressment.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I can't find the Gaiden on any online manga readers.

I think Munsu and Sando lacked any kind of chemistry. I mean, he was there for her insecurities and she was there for his safety but Munsu didn't really have a place for another woman in his life. It was a shame as it somewhat stifled their friendship.

I love the theory that Sando took advantage of Munsu that night he was unconscious and that the new guy at the end is their son


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah it's sad, I wish it had been included with the manga on OM since that's what I use.  Perhaps one day, I don't know, SAO is rather obscure unless you're very into anime/manga from my pov.

Well she wasn't even really a woman, and I don't think it was that kind of chemistry, more like a deep bond since he cared about her enough to even lose his arm and she would have died for him.  

What?   Wow, that's an interesting theory, never heard it before


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

You're right. She wasn't even human.  It really messed me up when the whole issue of her not being human first came up. I didn't know what was going on at all.

I think Sando acts a little funny after that chapter where she apparently takes advantage of him. I can't really remember which chapter it was to go back and check.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're right. She wasn't even human.  It really messed me up when the whole issue of her not being human first came up. I didn't know what was going on at all.
> 
> I think Sando acts a little funny after that chapter where she apparently takes advantage of him. I can't really remember which chapter it was to go back and check.



when was it implied she took advantage of munsu? i don't remember that chapter at all


----------



## Sen (Jun 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're right. She wasn't even human.  It really messed me up when the whole issue of her not being human first came up. I didn't know what was going on at all.
> 
> I think Sando acts a little funny after that chapter where she apparently takes advantage of him. I can't really remember which chapter it was to go back and check.



Yeah same here, I got confused with the original panther girl too.  It wasn't really until Aji Tae mentioned it that I even assumed it was the same with her.  I still don't really understand why no one can see her real form for the most part.  

Perhaps, although she seems very fond of him, but I can't really imagine her doing that 



Muk said:


> when was it implied she took advantage of munsu? i don't remember that chapter at all



When he ate a mushroom and went crazy I think?


----------



## Sen (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh thanks for another source 

Sorry the link doesn't work for you, are you not from the US maybe?  I don't know why it wouldn't work   It doesn't have all the chapters on the link I used though.  

Also, who are your favorites?


----------



## Sen (Jun 24, 2009)

I have no clue really, but it works for me and someone else from the US, and I know sometimes things aren't available in all countries 

That would be pretty cool   Or is the OP still active?  

Those characters are pretty awesome. :3  When did you read SAO?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2009)

Sometime last year I think... Can't remember exactly when... I may give it a re-read in the future. I think it's worth that..

I don't really know the OP, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2009)

So SAO was published in a Japanese magazine at the same time as a Korean one, does that make it a Manga and a Manwha?


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Sometime last year I think... Can't remember exactly when... I may give it a re-read in the future. I think it's worth that..
> 
> I don't really know the OP, so I'm not sure.



Yeah I think I might try as well, if I get the time since a few things are hazy in my memory since it's so long too.  

Well someone could ask a mod then 



berserkhawk z said:


> So SAO was published in a Japanese magazine at the same time as a Korean one, does that make it a Manga and a Manwha?



Well I would think it's a manwha, but I guess it could be almost considered both.  I don't really know how classification like that works


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't find a place that sells this manga in English, I guess no one bothered translating it. So sad.


----------



## Sen (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah hopefully one day though


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

I usually prefer having comics digitalized...so much safer, doesn't get ruined or teared apart by accident. Unless your hd is wiped or the files become corrupted for some reason(it happens)

Is a paper copy that important?


----------



## Memos (Jul 2, 2009)

Reading manga on paper is far superior an experience to reading on the computer. Not only is there no loss of quality but you can read it anywhere.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, until an incident when some distant relative, is on visit and goes into your room ''borrowing'' things without permission. Ends up making it dirty by spilling soda or some other sugar drink on it... 

Or you can be unlucky and misplace it, and its all gone..

Worst part is probably the time it takes some company to release it, or drop it after 2 volumes..


----------



## Memos (Jul 2, 2009)

I hear that tranlating into certain languages and regions just isn't very good.

A lot of things do get censored in the west, especially in seinen. Mostly it's coarse language but even something like Luffy cutting his cheek in _One Piece_ was censored. They have their reasons sometimes, but sometimes it can get pretty retarded.


----------



## Memos (Jul 2, 2009)

You're right, I was thinking of the OP anime.


----------



## Midus (Aug 10, 2009)

Any possibility of this Manhwa being brought over to English? O know that Funimation recently released the Anime here. Would really like to own this series.


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 11, 2009)

Just finished reading it, and it easily ranks as my #1 manga/manhwa of all time. The ending irritated me though, it felt like it could have used an extra chapter or two. He introduced all these awesome-looking villains that never got any development and practically died off-screen.

It also seemed like he killed off a lot of people (Miss Hwang) for no reason (maybe so he wouldn't have to write epilogues for them?). I feel like the ending would have been better if there were more people alive to remember the ones who sacrificed themselves.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 11, 2009)

The ending did seem quite rushed. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Ephemere (Aug 12, 2009)

The day I can see Won Sul in all his swordsmatic glory cutting down an entire bandit group/army troupe in animation will be the day I know true peace 



Midus said:


> Any possibility of this Manhwa being brought over to English? O know that Funimation recently released the Anime here. Would really like to own this series.




Alas, I dont know if English is going to be getting a translation soon. Im really hoping for it though, this is my favorite series of all time


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 12, 2009)

This is definitely my favorite panel

"trifecta"

Aji Tae had just killed off every soldier that was pure of heart, was unburdened by a guilty conscience, or held love for another in their heart. Not only does Won Sul's face convey the horror of having seen that, but it also shows his horror when he realizes he doesn't meet any of the above criteria. That scene in general was one of the most epic things I've ever read. If that ever gets animated I would cry manly tears.

Sorry for bumping a thread for such an old manga, but it's so epic I have to share my thoughts.


----------



## TicoTico (Dec 31, 2009)

HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT! Words cannot begin to describe this manhwa.. Just perfect. I haven't read a manga in one go like this in years! Bumpage for greater justice! _READ THIS. *NOW!*_ Munsu has the biggest balls any fictional character *ever* had! 

Does anyone remember if the word 'Sando' meant anything in Korean?

TargaryenX: Yeah, Won Sul is an epic character. I felt that all the moments with him just got better and better as the manhwa progressed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



His last moments were heart-wrenching


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2009)

errrrrr

i don't remember 

but i doubt it


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Does anyone remember if the word 'Sando' meant anything in Korean?



It should mean bodyguard.


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice, reviving this thread   Sad that it's over so I guess not as much to discuss.

But I totally agree, Munsu was just so epic.  I think the one thing I am sad about is that there is virtually no fanart for it that I can find ;___;


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah this was definately on my Top 3 Favorite works of fiction of all time


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree there, one of my all time favorites 

Who was your favorite character?


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish there's an art book, S.A.O. had one of the best art I've seen in a manga


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah that would be so awesome.  Some of my favorite art too, Sanda was so pretty and some of the fights were too awesome ;__;


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh yeah I especially loved seeing Sando in the covers, she looked great all the time. The final battle was pretty epic and sad in a way.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> It should mean bodyguard.


Alright, thanks mate! 



Sen said:


> I agree there, one of my all time favorites
> 
> Who was your favorite character?


Hmm well I really took a liking to Won Sul, the guy just got more and more epic as the story progressed. Aji Tae was great, as were Hae Mo Su and Kye Wol Hang. And then, of course, there's Mito-Jii the Badass  All the characters were just so well-written. But I think, in the end, that Munsu was my favourite.



Brian said:


> I wish there's an art book, S.A.O. had one of the best art I've seen in a manga


It wasn't just the plot that left me speechless, S.A.O. also had jaw-dropping art. I could stare at some of the pages for minutes (and I literally had to, since I had such a crappy connection >.<). They conveyed so much emotion!



Brian said:


> Oh yeah I especially loved seeing Sando in the covers, she looked great all the time. The final battle was pretty epic and sad in a way.


Honestly, for Munsu's epic battles alone everyone should read this manhwa.
*Spoiler*: __ 



There's only one thing more  than facing an opponent who can kill you with thought alone, and that's facing him minutes before you're about to die _with no arms _and still beating the bastard _*with a simple step forward!*_


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2010)

It is just awesome seeing that you can drive the world most evil mastermind insane by your presence alone without even touching him 

i mean that's is the most awesome way to own and fuck someone up  and return place the suffering he had placed upon


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 2, 2010)

I see a nice thread has resurfaced.

Such an awesome series and so underrated.Sadly it's over.
Oh and the characters

^ and ^^ Agreed


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> Oh yeah I especially loved seeing Sando in the covers, she looked great all the time. The final battle was pretty epic and sad in a way.



Yeah she did   And true, poor Won Sul ;___;



TicoTico said:


> [noparse]Alright, thanks mate!
> 
> Hmm well I really took a liking to Won Sul, the guy just got more and more epic as the story progressed. Aji Tae was great, as were Hae Mo Su and Kye Wol Hang. And then, of course, there's Mito-Jii the Badass  All the characters were just so well-written. But I think, in the end, that Munsu was my favourite.
> 
> ...



I totally agree   Didn't like Won Sol at first until we got to know him more though myself.  Aji Tae was a really evil but good bad guy too I think.



Muk said:


> It is just awesome seeing that you can drive the world most evil mastermind insane by your presence alone without even touching him :gar
> 
> i mean that's is the most awesome way to own and fuck someone up  and return place the suffering he had placed upon



 True  



iRob said:


> I see a nice thread has resurfaced.
> 
> Such an awesome series and so underrated.Sadly it's over.
> Oh and the characters
> ...



Indeed   I wish it was more well-known.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 3, 2010)

Ajit Tae certainly set the bar high for a villain.:ho
No tragic childhood,no redeeming qualities,just pure evil.
Where is that gif with him going killing spree on the soldiers when you need it?


----------



## Blade (Jan 3, 2010)

Munso will always be a legend


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

That is definitely true, will remain one of my favorites


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 30, 2010)

Bumpage for greater justice! 

This manhwa's firmly rooted as #1 in my best-of-all-time list. I think the only way it's going down to second place is _possibly_ if Berserk's finished in my lifetime.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh right,found the Aji Tae gif I was talking about.Seen it in someones set.


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Jan 30, 2010)

This manhwa/manga is one of my favourites.....

@iRob
Nice gif...oh wait.....u even have the avatar as aji(or is ur avatar that doctor dude?)....u scum!!!....


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's Kim Han,the psycho medic from Burning Hell.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> That is definitely true, will remain one of my favorites



The revitalization seemed too illusive at first, but skimming through the pages of this wondrous, and incredibly nostalgic manhwa - I firmly believe it's rejuvenated 

This manga takes an overall imperishable place as one of my most memorable, and favorable manga up-to-date - with the exceptions of a few other, exclusive manga's.

Munsu's portrayal, and characterization was just mind-gobbling.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> Bumpage for greater justice! :LOS
> 
> This manhwa's firmly rooted as #1 in my best-of-all-time list. I think the only way it's going down to second place is _possibly_ if Berserk's finished in my lifetime.



Excellent   Is Berserk super long then?

Yeah definitely will remain one of my favorites, I was pretty sad when I finished since then it was over for good ;__;



iRob said:


> Oh right,found the Aji Tae gif I was talking about.Seen it in someones set.



That's so awesome   I wonder who put all that together 



ShadowLordZ said:


> This manhwa/manga is one of my favourites.....
> 
> @iRob
> Nice gif...oh wait.....u even have the avatar as aji(or is ur avatar that doctor dude?)....u scum!!!....



Excellent, surprising really how many people have read it to me since I never see many people mention it 



Synergy said:


> The revitalization seemed too illusive at first, but skimming through the pages of this wondrous, and incredibly nostalgic manhwa - I firmly believe it's rejuvenated
> 
> This manga takes an overall imperishable place as one of my most memorable, and favorable manga up-to-date - with the exceptions of a few other, exclusive manga's.
> 
> Munsu's portrayal, and characterization was just mind-gobbling.



Yeah nice way of phrasing   I really liked Munsu, I liked the little bits of humor but in general the plot too.  He is probably one of my favorite manga characters.

Wish they'd make an anime on it, then it could be like we could relive it ;__;


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually there was a movie made from the first 3 eps(not sure on the number,but definitely the first couple of chapters).Saw some youtube vids(amvs),it had good animation but it might have been based on the early chapters art style.Not sure.:S

A series would have been appreciated.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

iRob said:


> Actually there was a movie made from the first 3 eps(not sure on the number,but definitely the first couple of chapters).Saw some youtube vids(amvs),it had good animation but it might have been based on the early chapters art style.Not sure.:S
> 
> A series would have been appreciated.



Actually I saw that but didn't count it as a movie   It wasn't really good, the fighting scenes were really terrible when I watched it, they also cut out the majority of things and only had Munsu meeting Sando and then the adventure on that one island.  Didn't really like it at all myself besides just seeing Munsu and Sando  

Sadly that seems a bit unlikely at the moment, but we can always hope


----------



## Brian (Jan 30, 2010)

iRob said:


> Oh right,found the Aji Tae gif I was talking about.Seen it in someones set.



Badass, Aji Tae was such an amazing villain, he was truly terrifying.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

That's true, although he seemed so nice in the beginning, was a bit surprised just how evil he turned out to be


----------



## TargaryenX (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm surprised people still have that gif i made for my sig . I really don't see why they don't do a full anime series with this. It's the perfect length, and it's got everything it needs to be successful. I'm still pretty hopeful that someone will option it, unless that awful failure of an OVA scared off all the studios or something.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> I'm surprised people still have that gif i made for my sig . I really don't see why they don't do a full anime series with this. It's the perfect length, and it's got everything it needs to be successful. I'm still pretty hopeful that someone will option it, unless that awful failure of an OVA scared off all the studios or something.



Oh wow, you made that entire thing?

Yeah I totally agree, and I know   I think it could make an awesome anime if they put the effort into it, definitely a fantastic plot and I don't really know anyone that read the manga and didn't like it.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah nice way of phrasing   I really liked Munsu, I liked the little bits of humor but in general the plot too.  He is probably one of my favorite manga characters.
> 
> Wish they'd make an anime on it, then it could be like we could relive it ;__;



Most of the development, and characterization was memorable - not to mention Aji Tae's overwhelming antagonistic presence, he was boss 

And mine too, definitely in my top three 

They created a couple of episodes I think, didn't check it out though.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Most of the development, and characterization was memorable - not to mention Aji Tae's overwhelming antagonistic presence, he was boss
> 
> And mine too, definitely in my top three
> 
> They created a couple of episodes I think, didn't check it out though.



Yeah and the entire backstory there, it was so crazy how it all happened too.  such a sad story in some ways, the ending made me cry ;__;

I think that was the movie, it was based on the first few episodes and the island adventure thing, but I saw that and didn't like it too much. D: Cool to see the characters animated, but the fighting scenes were pretty lame in some ways.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

The ending was really what really gave me that incredibly estranged, delectable feeling - especially with the double-spread D:

Ah, if it's like that, I probably won't give it a try - the manhwa was more than befitting for me


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> The ending was really what really gave me that incredibly estranged, delectable feeling - especially with the double-spread D:
> 
> Ah, if it's like that, I probably won't give it a try - the manhwa was more than befitting for me



Yeah true, but also so many dramatic points at the end.  You know, I didn't really like Won Sul until we found out his backstory and then the ending of that was pretty sad.  

Sadly so, although I suppose it's nice to see Munsu/Sando, but the rest was a bit of a let down, they excluded so much too in general, just like little parts of a few chapters. ;<


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah true, but also so many dramatic points at the end.  You know, I didn't really like Won Sul until we found out his backstory and then the ending of that was pretty sad.
> 
> Sadly so, although I suppose it's nice to see Munsu/Sando, but the rest was a bit of a let down, they excluded so much too in general, just like little parts of a few chapters. ;<



I actually favored Won Sul the minute he got introduced into the plot - I just thought he was pretty badass with his sword mastery, and his attitude. When he breathlessly - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



died


 - I thought "Fuck, not Won Sul!"

Ah, let's hope they'll create an animated version in the near future - which will certainly be worth it (depending if they won't make it look shitty) D:


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> I actually favored Won Sul the minute he got introduced into the plot - I just thought he was pretty badass with his sword mastery, and his attitude. When he breathlessly -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like everyone loved him from the start, that is why I feel so out of it.  Who were your favorites?  My favorite was Sando, I loved her from the start   Munsu too for the most part, he made me laugh so hard.  

Yeah if they think it will be popular, I think it would be really   Plus it's already completed so no fillers either


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2010)

SAO is by far one of the best Manga's i have ever read 

It has everything ,great story, interesting characters, and amazing art


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

That battle against the Demon Horde was beyond epic.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> SAO is by far one of the best Manga's i have ever read
> 
> It has everything ,great story, interesting characters, and amazing art



Glad that we have another fan 

I definitely agree there.  Any favorite character? 



Dante10 said:


> That battle against the Demon Horde was beyond epic.



I agree there   And the final battle too with Munsu.  I was so sad though when Sando hurt him, but happy that he was still able to win in the end and did that all.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Glad that we have another fan
> 
> I definitely agree there.  Any favorite character?



I liked pretty much every character but Munsu definetly stood out as a badass


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Very true 

Sando is actually my favorite though, when I just finished it I wanted to get a namechange to Sando even but then figured people would still just call me Sen anyway  

Did you read the extra omake kind of chapters too?


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sando's ending was really sad, she's out in the rain wandering aimlessly. It was a tad depressing.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Sando's ending was really sad, she's out in the rain wandering aimlessly. It was a tad depressing.



Yeah that's really true   But at least she didn't give up, hopefully she will find some purpose.  Then again, she isn't even really human is she?

Have to admit that really surprised me, didn't see that at all until it was pointed out near the end.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Did you read the extra omake kind of chapters too?



Extra omake chapters, where?


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Extra omake chapters, where?



Yeah it was Shin Angyo Onshi Gaiden, it's not too much though, just kind of extra cute things and random stories, about 4 chapters long.

link That one is missing the 3rd chapter I think though, but that's where I read the 3 chapters that I did find   I think there is one site that has all 4 but you need to join it to read them.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes,Bang Ja's gaiden is missing there.

The 4th one with Munsu,Kye and Hae has some funny moments. When Munsu and Kye meet for the first time for example.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

You've read that one then?  

And yeah   I really like the random moments where Sando was trying to help too, very cute  

Also on that note, kind of sad that the little bat creature just disappeared sometime in the manga   Did something happen to him?  I don't remember that.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

I'v read the 2nd and 4th one so far.Going to read the 1st in a couple of minutes.

The bat stayed with Bang Ja.


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw the movie based on the manhwa....."the blade of the phantom master"......it was a let down....probably the only kool part from that movie was the summoning of the phantom soldiers......that was it....dam....

While we are on the topic of anime movies, has anyone seen "Sword of the stranger"? Now thats a really good anime movie.



Sen said:


> Excellent, surprising really how many people have read it to me since I never see many people mention it



I read it some time towards the end of last year...luckily for me the series had already ended by then, and i was able to finish reading it from start to end (without a break!)....so i didnt have have to worry about "curiosity killing that cat" and all....

Cheers,
Shadow


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> I feel like everyone loved him from the start, that is why I feel so out of it.  Who were your favorites?  My favorite was Sando, I loved her from the start   Munsu too for the most part, he made me laugh so hard.
> 
> Yeah if they think it will be popular, I think it would be really   Plus it's already completed so no fillers either



Won Sul was just exclusively badass for taste - totally became fanboy the moment he was introduced into the plot.

My favorites were - Munsu, Aji Tae, Won Sul, and Bang Ja(and some others, but too lazy to name them all ) - either overly hilarious, extremely badass, or an antagonistic/majestic appearance did the job for me 

Oh man, it'll definitely something to look forward too - when the ending of the manga was near, I was kinda saddened by the ending - but, it was nice conclusive ending that actually caused enclosure with the right timing 

Damn you, now I feel the urge to re-read it again


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 31, 2010)

About the only thing  disliked near the ending was the fast paced plot surrounding secondary characters. But it's not really that important, I feel like re-reading this now


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 31, 2010)

But Munsu's saddening, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



mesmerizing death


 - by far made up for that ambiguous conclusion


----------



## seastone (Jan 31, 2010)

The ending was perfect, I loved it. It was much better ending then their previous manhwa Island. 

Not to mention Munsu is a much better protagonist then Pan. Pan is Ax Crazy to the extreme but that is all what is going for him as a character though  I find him awesome.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> I'v read the 2nd and 4th one so far.Going to read the 1st in a couple of minutes.:LOS
> 
> The bat stayed with Bang Ja.



Excellent 

And oh, thanks <3 I totally missed that. :<



ShadowLordZ said:


> I saw the movie based on the manhwa....."the blade of the phantom master"......it was a let down....probably the only kool part from that movie was the summoning of the phantom soldiers......that was it....dam....
> 
> While we are on the topic of anime movies, has anyone seen "Sword of the stranger"? Now thats a really good anime movie.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what I meant, pretty lame.  Especially the fight where Sando was involved, really didn't like that very much even though she is awesome herself.

No, what's it about?

Yeah same here actually, I finished sometime last year but it was all done already   I think those two (the ones that made SAO) are currently doing another one together that I might check out later.



Synergy said:


> [noparse]Won Sul was just exclusively badass for taste - totally became fanboy the moment he was introduced into the plot.
> 
> My favorites were - Munsu, Aji Tae, Won Sul, and Bang Ja(and some others, but too lazy to name them all ) - either overly hilarious, extremely badass, or an antagonistic/majestic appearance did the job for me
> 
> ...



I think most people did   He was pretty awesome, I just didn't like how he tried to take down Munsu.  I suppose defensive, but by the end I really liked him.  I loved Munsu when he had long hair as the leader of the battles too in the past 

They were all awesome in their own way of course.   I think one of my favorite chapters with some humor was when Munsu ate those mushrooms and went crazy   Was reminded since Bang Ja was around then and it was all so amusing.

Yeah that's very true, I think it was still a pretty good ending, but still sad.

And same here  



Nightfall said:


> About the only thing  disliked near the ending was the quickly paced plot surrounding secondary characters. But it's not really that important, I feel like re-reading this now:del



A few of those things did go so fast, but I'm glad that there was still quite a bit of focus on the main plot too.  And yeah, relive it's awesome-ness


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> About the only thing  disliked near the ending was the fast paced plot surrounding secondary characters. But it's not really that important, I feel like re-reading this now



Yes,to me it was the same,but the conclusion totally made up for it.



Sen said:


> Excellent
> 
> And oh, thanks <3 I totally missed that. :<



No problem.But how could you missed that?.....  



> Yeah same here actually, I finished sometime last year but it was all done already   I think those two (the ones that made SAO) are currently doing another one together that I might check out later.



It's called Defense Devil.It's a shounen series based on a one shot called Akuma Bengoshi Kukabara. Haven't checked them out so far (as I was reading other series).


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

MaskedMenance said:
			
		

> The ending was perfect, I loved it. It was much better ending then their previous manhwa Island.
> 
> Not to mention Munsu is a much better protagonist then Pan. Pan is Ax Crazy to the extreme but that is all what is going for him as a character though I find him awesome.



They wrote Island?  

I've never read that one, I assume Pan is the main one in their other one?



αshɘs said:


> No problem.But how could you missed that?.....
> 
> It's called Defense Devil.It's a shounen series based on a one shot called Akuma Bengoshi Kukabara. Haven't checked them out so far (as I was reading other series).


 
I don't know   I thought he just disappeared ;__;

I see, thought so, and I might check that out then.  And same here   Be nice if it was anywhere near as awesome as SAO


----------



## TargaryenX (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not terribly impressed with Defense Devil so far, but SAO started out kind of slow too, so I'll give it a year or so.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

I see, how long is it already?

But yeah, SAO definitely got a lot better as the stuff went on, although I did like it pretty early on as well.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

i finished this manga 5 minutes ago.. i found SAO an excellent	manga 9/10
it had a slow start but ended in a awesome rush of events.. i liked the more the realation between Munsu and Won Sul (a bit yaoi from the Won Sul part) and i laughed with "the best villain of Jushin" Eul Pauso.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah that's really true   But at least she didn't give up, hopefully she will find some purpose.  Then again, she isn't even really human is she?
> 
> Have to admit that really surprised me, didn't see that at all until it was pointed out near the end.


I still wonder about that. I can't figure out what they meant about her being "non-human."


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Bubi said:


> i finished this manga 5 minutes ago.. i found SAO an excellent	manga 9/10
> it had a slow start but ended in a awesome rush of events.. i liked the more the realation between Munsu and Won Sul (a bit yaoi from the Won Sul part) and i laughed with "the best villain of Jushin" El Pauso.



Yay for a new reader 

And   Yaoi, I suppose, never exactly thought that but I've seen pictures I think, plus with Aji Tae.  But yeah, it was quite awesome.  Who were your favorite characters? 



Dante10 said:


> I still wonder about that. I can't figure out what they meant about her being "non-human."



Well she and that other girl were both those weird creatures right?  I think she appeared in that form near the end once, but I don't know why the rest of them all see her as human


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

Mago(if you mean her) was a black panther. Sando appears as something else:



And now that today I've read the 1st gaiden,actually it seems she's a dragon's child?



Bubi said:


> i finished this manga 5 minutes ago.. i found SAO an excellent	manga 9/10
> it had a slow start but ended in a awesome rush of events.. i liked the more the realation between Munsu and Won Sul (a bit *yaoi* from the Won Sul part) and i laughed with "the best villain of Jushin" El Pauso.



Awesome.Indeed it starts episodic,but I think the characters and the way those "episodes" were written makes up for it,along with the art which gets better later on.

@ the bolded  Interesting


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Mago(if you mean her) was a black panther. Sando appears as something else:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I do, she wasn't human but appeared to be, whereas Sando was that one creature.  That actually looks very beautiful there too tbh, I thought it was an interesting touch that she ended up not being fully human, sad that she was left alone though yeah.

Oh yeah, maybe   The entire thing surrounding her was a bit odd, was never exactly sure.  It said that directly?  

And yeah, I think they are one of the more known yaoi pairings going by fanart and things   Not much fanart or fanfiction though


----------



## Brian (Jan 31, 2010)

I remember the first chapter and I thought that woman was the main character and Munsu was the villain  I love how the author twisted our perception of the characters from the beginning and throughout the story. I love the one chapter story arc like the Tiger and the Prostitute ones.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Who were your favorite characters?



Eul paso  "If a die please write this on my thombstone:Jushin's worst villain rests here"  an epic dumbass


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Brian said:


> I remember the first chapter and I thought that woman was the main character and Munsu was the villain  I love how the author twisted our perception of the characters from the beginning and throughout the story. I love the one chapter story arc like the Tiger and the Prostitute ones.



I thought that too   That is why it's so awesome though, like you pointed out, it totally confuses you when you get the different impressions.  Almost forgot about that event too  

I liked those, I really liked the stories that had some real life basis too, that was another really interesting part of the series.



Bubi said:


> Eul paso  "If a die please write this on my thombstone:Jushin's worst villain rests here"  an epic dumbass



 That was sad ;__;


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> I think most people did   He was pretty awesome, I just didn't like how he tried to take down Munsu.  I suppose defensive, but by the end I really liked him.  I loved Munsu when he had long hair as the leader of the battles too in the past
> 
> They were all awesome in their own way of course.   I think one of my favorite chapters with some humor was when Munsu ate those mushrooms and went crazy   Was reminded since Bang Ja was around then and it was all so amusing.
> 
> ...




Long haired Munsu is boss - it somewhat slightly shocked me as to the difference regarding their look without the longish hair 

LOL - that pretty awesome, an addictive and vivacious Munsu due to the intake of drugs - sounds pretty fucking awesome to me 

Oh it was definitely sad, especially with how Bang Ja & Sando were suddenly embarked with a long, saddening feeling at the end 

Bang Ja was the midget boss


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Feb 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah that's what I meant, pretty lame.  Especially the fight where Sando was involved, really didn't like that very much even though she is awesome herself.
> 
> No, what's it about?
> 
> Yeah same here actually, I finished sometime last year but it was all done already   I think those two (the ones that made SAO) are currently doing another one together that I might check out later.



They are were making one called "defense devil"....not sure whether they follow the same pace of SAO as in the beginning starts of slow then the tempo picks up........i read the first chapter and it seemed ...well.... boring...so i left it at that. There are 2 other manhwa from the duo. One of them is called "Let's Bible" and their other work is "Burning Hell" (the character representation in this manhwa is strikingly similar to SAO). I have yet to read " lets bible" though, but i had read "burning hell" some time back.....

"Sword of the stranger" follows the story of a young boy, his dog and a lone samurai and how they battle the Chinese ming in feudal age Japan. This movie has some of the koolest fight scenes i have seen in any anime series / anime movie yet. A definite must see for anime fight enthusiasts. But overall its a very entertaining movie, it will be well worth your while to check it out. 




αshɘs said:


> It's Kim Han,the psycho medic from Burning Hell.



I finally remembered now.....dam..........how many chapters have you read?


Cheers,
Shadow


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Feb 1, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> There's only 4 chapters I know of. At the end of the 4th chapters there's a text that "prepare for the 2nd phase",but in the official Burning Hell thread it was said these 4 chapters are all. I guess it didn't get serialized unlike Defense Devil,but I'm not sure.



Hopefully we get to see more of it. What other good manga have you read?

Cheers,
Shadow


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 1, 2010)

wrong thread


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2010)

ShadowLordZ said:


> Hopefully we get to see more of it. What other good manga have you read?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shadow



I'm not getting my hopes up,but it would be great.
You mean from this duo?Then SAO and Burning Hell only. If you mean other,then to name some:
FMA,OP,Berserk,Vagabond,Vinland Saga,BAA for example.^^



Mat?icha said:


> new chapter. great one.
> Chapter 42 scan


----------



## Sen (Feb 1, 2010)

Synergy said:


> [noparse]Long haired Munsu is boss - it somewhat slightly shocked me as to the difference regarding their look without the longish hair
> 
> LOL - that pretty awesome, an addictive and vivacious Munsu due to the intake of drugs - sounds pretty fucking awesome to me
> 
> ...



Yeah he is so attractive too, both ways really  I don't know, it was also the clothes, he looked so formal and cool.  

And yeah   I loved that part, he was so funny.  Plus have to admit I thought the idea of him and Sando was pretty cute 

Yeah I know, all alone and then they were just without him    Didn't feel right really.  And he was, he had some really cool moments too (as well as ridiculous ones).



ShadowLordZ said:


> [noparse]They are were making one called "defense devil"....not sure whether they follow the same pace of SAO as in the beginning starts of slow then the tempo picks up........i read the first chapter and it seemed ...well.... boring...so i left it at that. There are 2 other manhwa from the duo. One of them is called "Let's Bible" and their other work is "Burning Hell" (the character representation in this manhwa is strikingly similar to SAO). I have yet to read " lets bible" though, but i had read "burning hell" some time back.....
> 
> "Sword of the stranger" follows the story of a young boy, his dog and a lone samurai and how they battle the Chinese ming in feudal age Japan. This movie has some of the koolest fight scenes i have seen in any anime series / anime movie yet. A definite must see for anime fight enthusiasts. But overall its a very entertaining movie, it will be well worth your while to check it out. [/noparse]



I heard of that, sad that it was boring D:  And wow, didn't realize that those two had worked together on so many of them.  Well might check out at least one of those works, not sure.  

I see, maybe I will check it out then, sounds nice.  Don't watch anime or movies that often though tbh ;<



αshɘs said:


> It wasn't mentioned. When she fell from the sky(naked:hurr) infront of Mong he looked up the sky and saw a dragon like creature flying away.
> 
> This fact doesn't bother me that much.:hurr.



Oh yeah, okay I think I remember that, and it seems possible going by her last appearance that she might be related to that.  She is awesome either way 

And   Wouldn't you like awesome picture like there are with Naruto?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2010)

So you meant fanarts in general,my bad then.  I thought you meant the yaoi pairing.
Fanarts would be definitely appreciated.<3


----------



## Sen (Feb 1, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> So you meant fanarts in general,my bad then.  I thought you meant the yaoi pairing.
> Fanarts would be definitely appreciated.<3



Oh no   I just meant some awesome ones that we could use as sets or something, there are so few good pictures D:  

I want to know where Synergy found that one actually, one of the nicer ones I've seen


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> I want to know where Synergy found that one actually, one of the nicer ones I've seen



this one?


----------



## ShadowLordZ (Feb 1, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up,but it would be great.
> You mean from this duo?Then SAO and Burning Hell only. If you mean other,then to name some:
> FMA,OP,Berserk,Vagabond,Vinland Saga,BAA for example.^^



Vinland saga is awesome. I have just seen the FMA anime, haven't read the manga though. 
Nice choices. But i have to ask...BAA?...i taxed my brain for all its worth and i still couldn't come up with anything...zip...nada....
You should probably read "Historie", its another good manga, similar to Vinland saga(As in While the former deals with the greeks, the latter deals with vikings).



Sen said:


> I see, maybe I will check it out then, sounds nice.  Don't watch anime or movies that often though tbh ;<



That is unfortunate.....u really should make time....but then again i shouldn't be even giving out such misguided advise in the first place.....

Cheers,
Shadow


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 2, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah he is so attractive too, both ways really  I don't know, it was also the clothes, he looked so formal and cool.
> 
> And yeah   I loved that part, he was so funny.  Plus have to admit I thought the idea of him and Sando was pretty cute
> 
> Yeah I know, all alone and then they were just without him    Didn't feel right really.  And he was, he had some really cool moments too (as well as ridiculous ones).




I think it was his character in general - whenever he would speak, it'd be somewhat profound, and really prideful - boss character 

Sando and Munsu pairing  - I'm just glad it didn't actually happen 

The moment that Bang Ja started crying due to Munsu's death was probably one of the most effectual, and compelling panels I've ever found notable, and sincere.

I miss that little bugger


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2010)

ShadowLordZ said:


> Vinland saga is awesome. I have just seen the FMA anime, haven't read the manga though.
> Nice choices. But i have to ask...BAA?...i taxed my brain for all its worth and i still couldn't come up with anything...zip...nada....
> You should probably read "Historie", its another good manga, similar to Vinland saga(As in While the former deals with the greeks, the latter deals with vikings).
> 
> ...



Battle Angel Alita. Set in post-apocalyptic future with an *awesome* heroine. Definitely worth trying out. And you should try out the FMA manga too.

Ok,I keep that series in mind.



Sen said:


> Oh no   I just meant some awesome ones that we could use as sets or something, there are so few good pictures D:



Indeed.:/  



> I want to know where Synergy found that one actually, one of the nicer ones I've seen





Bubi said:


> this one?



XD


I knew it was familiar from somewhere.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Bubi said:


> this one? :huh



 Thanks <3

And yeah, it was such high quality I figured it couldn't be from the manga since the manga art often tends to be hard to make into such nice sets. D:  



ShadowLordZ said:


> That is unfortunate.....u really should make time....but then again i shouldn't be even giving out such misguided advise in the first place.....:nuts



No thanks for the advice, will consider it at least 



Synergy said:


> [noparse]I think it was his character in general - whenever he would speak, it'd be somewhat profound, and really prideful - boss character
> 
> Sando and Munsu pairing  - I'm just glad it didn't actually happen
> 
> ...



That was definitely true, just a really powerful aura too.  He was meant to be a leader kind of person.  

And  Why not?   I think they'd be cute together.  Although perhaps now it would be more bestiality of some sort since she isn't human 

Oh yeah, that's true, I couldn't stop crying at the end myself D:  It was all so sad, and even more sad since I knew it was the end of the manga.

Pity that it's really over ;__;



αshɘs said:


> Indeed.:/
> 
> XD
> I knew it was familiar from somewhere.:hmpf



I'll need to reread it all someday or something :[  Still impressive set out of it, looks like fanart really.


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> That was definitely true, just a really powerful aura too.  He was meant to be a leader kind of person.
> 
> And  Why not?   I think they'd be cute together.  Although perhaps now it would be more bestiality of some sort since she isn't human
> 
> ...



lol bestiality, if the hypothetical relationship would be founded, it'd be hella bumpy 

Oh I didn't cry though, lol - I just thought it was enticingly saddening, and extremely effectual - boss ending, with boss characters, leaving a fanatic all alone with no further in-depth discoveries 

Re-reading is always awesome regarding that particular aspect


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Synergy said:


> lol bestiality, if the hypothetical relationship would be founded, it'd be hella bumpy
> 
> Oh I didn't cry though, lol - I just thought it was enticingly saddening, and extremely effectual - boss ending, with boss characters, leaving a fanatic all alone with no further in-depth discoveries
> 
> Re-reading is always awesome regarding that particular aspect



 Then again as long as she still looked human, it would work   She seemed to truly have that form in general at least.  But I think that they'd still be cute 

Do you cry at any manga in general?  I think SAO made me cry a few times, not as many as a few others but there were some definite moments that I just found so saddening.  And yeah ;____;  

But still depressing when you realize that it's the end ;_;  But I do want to reread it, you always catch new things the second time around.


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 3, 2010)

She'd tear him apart during the sexual intercourse - penetration won't be happening anytime soon between those two 

Nah, whilst it might have certain degree of sorrow in conjecture with the characterization, I've never cried due to a manga  - but, it's fully understandable if someone were to cry with SAO, I've heard that even the tears of people have tears throughout their daily routine of SAO chapters 

Yep, but, good things never last long - this is an exemplary portrayal of one


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

I doubt that   I think she could be docile, and they don't necessarily need to have sex or something, just be together   I doubt it would happen only since Munsu was still never over his original love.  

Never?   Anime too?  I guess I'm just overly emotional though, any kind of deaths often make me want to cry.  And SAO definitely had a few sad ones like that, definitely near the end.  And 

Forever gone   Only the good memories remain. :<


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 3, 2010)

GAIDENZ?! WHEAR??!!?


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

If you just google "shin angyo onshi gaiden" then the first link should be the Manga Fox, although it only has the 3 chapters but still awesome


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

I know 

Reminds me of that one creepy chapter I thought was like rape/i*c*st/abuse or whatever but then ended up being all in her mind.


----------



## Oxymoron (Feb 3, 2010)

As for the crying part, Won Sul's death was probably the most powerful (emotionally) moment I have ever encountered in a manga and is the first time I actually shed a tear when reading a comic.

Everything from a build up of their relation to a part when Munsu breaks down was perfect.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah that's sweet that you liked him that much, and that you enjoyed his character that much too.  Yeah even though I hadn't even liked him that much until near the end, his death was so upsetting D:


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

On Vol 13 - this story is very good.

Chun Hyang Sando


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh well be careful of spoilers too, those are hard to avoid. D:

What chapter is that?  She is my favorite


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (Feb 7, 2010)

good side character? 

Eul Paso, anyone?


he was a jerk... but with glasses on he was kinda cool and at least he knew and admited what he was... so he comes right after Munsu for me


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

He was pretty cool 

I didn't like him at the start at all though   But his first battle with Munsu was so funny.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 8, 2010)

What a beautiful ending.

I began reading this manga solely because so many people had it on the top of their list as "best ending" in that thread a week or so ago. I couldn't agree more.

Chun Hyang is my favorite character, and I dive right into every story I read/write - so all the plot surrounding her really ripped my heart into a few pieces, lol 

/manly tear


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2010)

^  Glad you liked it.



Xan_Aloufin said:


> good side character?
> 
> Eul Paso, anyone?
> 
> ...





Sen said:


> He was pretty cool
> 
> I didn't like him at the start at all though   But his first battle with Munsu was so funny.



He was great.
Sadly in the end he didn't have a chance to bang Miss Hwang.


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Law said:


> What a beautiful ending.
> 
> I began reading this manga solely because so many people had it on the top of their list as "best ending" in that thread a week or so ago. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you read it then, I read it off of a couple of recommendations from people on here actually, I don't think it's that well known but most people that have read it love it so much, not too surprising.

She was my favorite too   There is a SAO Gaiden too if you google that, and it has a few moments with her.



αshɘs said:


> ^  Glad you liked it.
> 
> He was great.
> Sadly in the end he didn't have a chance to bang Miss Hwang.



  Yeah that's true, sad considering he was so good at the end ;_;


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

the gaiden just adds more the mystery of sando 

i kinda wish that they kinda meet again in the epilogue or something, but they all are separate


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2010)

No one had a chance to bang Miss Hwang.


----------



## Oxymoron (Feb 9, 2010)

^Well basically hers, the taekwondo guy (Yeong-Sil right?) deaths were the only complains I could have about SAO, only because those deaths were kinda redundant and didn't really have any impact at all.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2010)

casualties of war

is what i'd call them

which makes sense, since it was a fucking all out war against a miserable 'all knowing' enemy


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilered for the sake of those few who haven't finished SAO (READ IT NOW!)_ 



I'd say the Taekwondo guy dying actually did have an impact. It showed Munsu that even Aji Tae can be surprised and must have an opening of some sort. Or atleast that's the way I interpreted it.

Miss Hwang's death was certainly more of a waste. Then again, there was something tragic in the way she was just on the border of the fatal attack. Almost as if she had seen something so beautiful or powerful that she couldn't ignore it... And that proved her undoing. Or atleast that's how I recall the scene.

Also, +1 for Won Sul's death  It really was emotional.

At first he seemed just another generic swordsman with a cool ability. But as the story progressed, he gained depth... By the time he was fighting in that underground vault, his bad-assery and tragic character had won me over. The flashback was pure gold, and his death... The icing on the cake


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree Tico, the attack he made on Aji Tae showed Munsu that Aji Tae needs to notice the attack and see his attacker to kill him/her - and that Aji Tae was relieved saying "whew, that was close" when he was almost kicked in the head. That alone was the reason Munsu and Sando were able to defeat Aji Tae.

However, Hwang's death was completely irrelevant and could have been avoided. But oh well, such is war.


----------



## Oxymoron (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with everything said but Yeong-Sil, while at first only a minor character slowly "evolved" into a really important one and was especially important in a sense where he started following Aji-Tae simply because of his intelligence and was portrayed as an opportunist (Aji-Tae never really subdued and "impressed" him as he did with Won-Sul and others who joined out of despair). But then even he was freed from thinking like that when Jushin fell and he "matured".

His character was actually very influential in the end and to be killed like that was not satisfactory for me at least.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 9, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




He was the reason Aji Tae was able to be killed by Munsu and Sando. How is that not fitting a strong character?


----------



## Oxymoron (Feb 9, 2010)

^
Well yeah, as I said I could very well agree with that and it could be seen as fitting death but I kinda expected more in a dramatic sense and not one panel of them remembering that incident.

But indeed, when I look back, maybe it couldn't have been done more than that.


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting discussion   I never really considered that.  Yeah it all kind of fits together nicely, there isn't much I'd really want to change even if some of the scenes made me pretty sad.  

Although my love and faith in Munsu makes me hope he could've done it without help exactly.  Maybe not, but at the end there he did an amazing job despite being almost gone already.

Plus all the deaths were usually done pretty well, so none of those made me too angry (just sad over a few of them since it was upsetting).


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> I doubt that   I think she could be docile, and they don't necessarily need to have sex or something, just be together   I doubt it would happen only since Munsu was still never over his original love.
> 
> Never?   Anime too?  I guess I'm just overly emotional though, any kind of deaths often make me want to cry.  And SAO definitely had a few sad ones like that, definitely near the end.  And
> 
> Forever gone   Only the good memories remain. :<



Munsu will have a once-in-a-lifetime experience with her - though, I prefer their original, concrete relationship way more though 

Nah, I'm not the type that releases a couple of tears over a graphical novel, or animated series - I do get a bit down sometimes when something saddening encompasses a character 

Only the memories, and my sig + ava


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2010)

munsu is a man and true to his one only love

i mean he's been with sando (sp) for how long? she's always wore almost nothing and he didn't get a boner 

he got a boner from a prostitute but not from sando


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

Muk said:


> munsu is a man and true to his one only love
> 
> i mean he's been with sando (sp) for how long? she's always wore almost nothing and he didn't get a boner
> 
> he got a boner from a prostitute but not from sando



Munsu's such a gentlemen


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Munsu's such a gentlemen



I've branded him as a loveable asshole, after the scene where he tells Kye Wol Hyang he doesn't love her.

One of my favourite moments.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

That scene alone threw me off, especially after the whole ordeal beforehand - I never expected it to be such a rejection though.

That was definitely a memorable one.

Every time I read the thread title - I just instantaneously think of Won Sul, such a wondrous character.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 4, 2010)

Muk said:


> munsu is a man and true to his one only love
> 
> i mean he's been with sando (sp) for how long? she's always wore almost nothing and he didn't get a boner
> 
> he got a boner from a prostitute but not from sando


When he ate those weird mushrooms he tried to hit on her


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2010)

that was under drugs


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's a small request guys; do any of you guys/girls have some nice artwork of Shin Angyo Onshi, mainly Munsu/Won Sul to be specific?

Because I've searched quite a bit, but I've yet to find some nice artworks


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

I have yet to find really nice works of any of them  

I'll try and search on pixiv later, I think last time I tried though there wasn't really anything on SAO.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, same here - I tried searching most art related engines, albeit I've yet to find a monstrous amount on any, or even a significant amount


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 13, 2010)

I use to draw Munsu like crazy back in the day. I fell in love with hoe the manga does his hair, and I copied the style. My friend actually keep one of my drawings pinned to his wall.

Perhaps I'll draw something everntually, and I'll post it here.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 19, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> I use to draw Munsu like crazy back in the day. I fell in love with hoe the manga does his hair, and I copied the style. My friend actually keep one of my drawings pinned to his wall.
> 
> Perhaps I'll draw something everntually, and I'll post it here.



Oh, that'd be awesome - the more fanart, the better.

I found one Aji Tae stock, which I thought was stupendously awesome - albeit, I'm not sure if I would want to use it just yet.

Here it is:


----------



## Brian (Mar 19, 2010)

I managed to find a couple of fanart for SAO on Pixiv, finding nice fanart for this series is tricky, that plus I'm very picky.



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 


















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome art  

I should try and search more a bit, haven't for awhile


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice fanarts. 

The 3rd Kaidaten one is funny.Hoping around cheerfully while destroying everything.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet pics Brian 

I just realized I'd really like to see an authentically drawn fan-art about Munsu, his girl and the king together.


----------



## Sen (Mar 21, 2010)

Authentically being like just like the manga? 

I wish we'd get a fan artbook or something from the actual artist, that would be amazing


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah that's what I meant.

That'd be real awesome : > SAO has jawdropping manga and characters! *demandage*


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 22, 2010)

Brian said:


> I managed to find a couple of fanart for SAO on Pixiv, finding nice fanart for this series is tricky, that plus I'm very picky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice picks, really glad you found some decent ones.

I'll be certainly using some if you don't mind.



TicoTico said:


> Sweet pics Brian
> 
> I just realized I'd really like to see an authentically drawn fan-art about Munsu, his girl and the king together.



If that would turn into actuality I'd be enriched with limitless vigor, and joy.

I'm having my thumbs up!


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (Mar 24, 2010)

today i just reread the ending (beginning with the "deeply rooted tree arc") 
great Seinen! stimulates me to think about the world and philosophies... really like the characters and how worldviews collide.

did you notice... in the whole Manga Munsu doenst accomplish outstanding physical tasks.. although he is said to be a good fighter... the only thing what makes him special is his attitude worldview and resolution... he inspires the people around him to do the exterory tasks  


great death! 


are there other good Seinen like this? (except Berserk)


----------



## Oxymoron (Mar 25, 2010)

^
Vinland Saga is phenomenal as well, though its less centered on inner turmoils and psychological pressure and more on war ethics but development of some characters is as great as it is in SAO.

Blade of the Immortal also, questioning meaning of life and one's fear of death.

However when I look on a wider picture, manga's like these (with stunning art and complex characters) are very rare actually, could count 5-6 max...


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

Add Vagabond to the realm of invigorating Seinen manga's - and, agreed with Oxymoron on those two recommendations.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2010)

So after a little search I found this site that has Bang Ja's gaiden as well.

Link removed

Very cute story with some funny and emotional moments.


----------



## Bilaal (May 21, 2010)

Man I've really gotta re-read this manga when I get the time


----------

